# Who else got arrested last night?



## AKIRA (Jul 16, 2007)

Cuz I sure as hell did.  

"Simple Battery"

All for pushing some idiot over a parking curb.

What a great nights sleep in the "boat."


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2007)

I haven't been arrested for a very long time.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 16, 2007)

Is it on youtube?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2007)

So, lets hear the rest of the story.

I didn't get arested, but I did have to talk to a cop for a second while I was tripping on shrooms.


----------



## MickeyWard (Jul 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I didn't get arested, but I did have to talk to a cop for a second while I was tripping on shrooms.



I bet that was pretty damn scary!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2007)

MickeyWard said:


> I bet that was pretty damn scary!



Not really. I am a seasoned tripper, so maintaining composure isn't that tough.



I want to hear what happened to akira. Come clean with the details dude.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Cuz I sure as hell did.
> 
> "Simple Battery"
> 
> ...



Who did you push over a parking curb? Spencer?


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Cuz I sure as hell did.
> 
> "Simple Battery"
> 
> ...



Was she over 65?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 16, 2007)

Was this him? maybe you liked it!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 16, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> Was she over 65?


Yeah ... and he didn't pay for services rendered.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Im sure he deserved it, whoever he was.

But "Simple" Battery?

Where do they draw the line...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 16, 2007)

I never heard of a "simple" battery charge, but yeah the fucker deserved it.

Right after it happened I went home.  Next thing I know I hear a doorbell.  I knew it was the cops so I went outside to talk with them...and without question, I was in handcuffs.  I was constantly thinking...is this a joke?  No one cares about my side?  No one even asked!  For just a push?  I spent the next 8.5 hours in JAIL.

This is my first Battery charge, so I dont know what I am getting myself into...  Ugh, I cant believe this fucking shit.

How much would a lawyer run for this?
How much trouble am I getting into?
Ive got an arraignment on the 16th.....whats going to happen there?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I never heard of a "simple" battery charge, but yeah the fucker deserved it.
> 
> Right after it happened I went home.  Next thing I know I hear a doorbell.  I knew it was the cops so I went outside to talk with them...and without question, I was in handcuffs.  I was constantly thinking...is this a joke?  No one cares about my side?  No one even asked!  For just a push?  I spent the next 8.5 hours in JAIL.
> 
> ...





They will probably plead it down to disorderly conduct if you didn't hurt the person and you have your shit in order when you show up. If the guy really did provoke it, you might get off all together.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 16, 2007)

Better get a good lawyer!


----------



## Mista (Jul 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So, lets hear the rest of the story.
> 
> I didn't get arested, but I did have to talk to a cop for a second while I was tripping on shrooms.



Not sure about over there, but over hear if you get caught tripping you get sent to a mental hospital because it is a form of attempted suicide.


----------



## Vieope (Jul 16, 2007)

_Are you going to appear in that tv show? _


----------



## maniclion (Jul 16, 2007)

I spent 6 month's at sea on a Navy ship with no television, no internet and no conjugal visits.  A night in jail would be nothing....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive been in a few local jails, jailed in canada, been in county a few times, and the kicker of all...  A night in the Tijuana pokey...

Ah, those were the days...  NOT!


Get an attorney who plays golf with the judge or magistrate, and contributes to their campaigns -


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 16, 2007)

prolly cost you 350$.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I never heard of a "simple" battery charge, but yeah the fucker deserved it.
> 
> Right after it happened I went home.  Next thing I know I hear a doorbell.  I knew it was the cops so I went outside to talk with them...and without question, I was in handcuffs.  I was constantly thinking...is this a joke?  No one cares about my side?  No one even asked!  For just a push?  I spent the next 8.5 hours in JAIL.
> 
> ...


How'd ya get out?  Own recognizance?  The bail amount normally indicates how much trouble your in for.  You have a misdemeanor most likely.  Any witnesses?  Find a few ... somehow from somewhere.  Get the charges knocked down to mutual combat at worst or self defense at best.

You'll do more than 10 years of hard labor.  I hear the blue states are now allowing the inmates to get married to their cellies so they can get transition of assets upon death.  That should work out nice for you ... 

Nah man seriously you might get some kind of anger management classes and a fine.  IF you have no witnesses that is.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 16, 2007)

Just remember if the victim doesn't show up to testify, nor do any of his witnesses you should walk....there was someone on here that could've handled each one for $50 but he hasn't been around lately...


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Just remember if the victim doesn't show up to testify, nor do any of his witnesses you should walk....there was someone on here that could've handled each one for $50 but he hasn't been around lately...



Yeah I thought about him an hour ago when I was reading this thread.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 16, 2007)

How big are you to him, the judge will take notice. Bottom line is why did you push this person?? Was there a REAL(reasonable to most people) need IN YOUR MIND for your safety or others?? 

If there wasn't you are just a bully and someone could have come up and kicked your ass for doing it. Yes they would go to jail until things got sorted out but you could easily be in the hospital for a lot longer then off to jail. So are you in the right or just a lucky bully?


----------



## Steele20 (Jul 17, 2007)

The guy wouldn't call the police if he started. A person is allowed to say what they want, and you cannot attack them. Even if he did provoke you, you still started it. Your guilty, you might want to plead guilty and admit you're wrong and the judge probably will go easy on you.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok I gotta confess something...I didnt want to say it cuz of some potential hero talk, but it was a girl.  Yeah, I shoved a girl.  Thats why the cops asked no questions.  

My friend who saw the whole thing (and used to be a cop) said she got right back up and was fine...some bruise or scar on her elbow.  When the cops arrived, my FRIEND was the fucking witness!!!     

When I said, 

"you fucking idiot, I was in jail last night cuz of you?!  You shouldve said you saw NOTHING!  

He says..."so we can both spend time in jail?  she knew i watched it"

Me.. "uhh, shes a 20 year old DRUNK, if anything you couldve said she tripped over the parking curb, which she did!"

Him  "listen, ive booked in a lot of people at the jail, you push a woman, they dont care, you go to jail."

Fine.  I am not making excuses nor am I sugar coating anything.  The girl was in my face like a thug, I pushed her out of my way to get to my car and she fell back.  Then I hear threats...not to mention a threat I recieved at work when I finally got out!  Anyway, as much as I believe this shit was nothing, I am sure some of you guys, along with the police will think I am some sort of woman beater.    Might as well be honest!

Anyway, my friends father said hed take my case but because he now works at a firm hed have to charge me $2k for it plus costs.  Really, I have no idea if this is expensive or a really good deal.  Bottom line, I want this shit to be over and help relieve some stress my mommy is endured.  (she paid my $500 bond)


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

I respect your honesty. I have never been in a situation where I percieved a woman to be a threat, but my friends have. 

I personally would never touch a female out of anger unless they had a weapon, and I thought they would use it. But that is just me. I wasn't there, and I don't know what happened, so I am not going to judge you for it. 

Sounds though like you might be fucked in the ass on this one.

You might be fucked here


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok I gotta confess something...I didnt want to say it cuz of some potential hero talk, but it was a girl.  Yeah, I shoved a girl.  Thats why the cops asked no questions.
> 
> My friend who saw the whole thing (and used to be a cop) said she got right back up and was fine...some bruise or scar on her elbow.  When the cops arrived, my FRIEND was the fucking witness!!!
> 
> ...





Anyone I know?


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

Have you considering going to her and apologizing? May be a good move for the future of this case.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok I gotta confess something...I didnt want to say it cuz of some potential hero talk, but it was a girl. Yeah, I shoved a girl. Thats why the cops asked no questions.
> 
> My friend who saw the whole thing (and used to be a cop) said she got right back up and was fine...some bruise or scar on her elbow. When the cops arrived, my FRIEND was the fucking witness!!!
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that. I hated dealing w/ women at the club...
hind sight is 20/20....IF....you had even a thought of she'd press charges...you should have gona and pressed charges against her 1st.

How 'bout this. You still file against her. Harrassment, whatever your friend's father can slap against her. Have HER pay your court costs...was there no way past her to get to your car? Your friend, the eye witness may be still able to help you...if she impeded your path to your vehicle...did she touch you at any time? Feel threatened? If all you did was try and get past her...and she fell...might have something there....I'm no lawyer...but if she was the cause of this...try and put it back on her.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I respect your honesty. I have never been in a situation where I percieved a woman to be a threat, but my friends have.
> 
> I personally would never touch a female out of anger unless they had a weapon, and I thought they would use it. But that is just me. I wasn't there, and I don't know what happened, so I am not going to judge you for it.
> You might be fucked here


I was brought up the same as you. Never touch a woman in anger.
When I used to bounce..I've shoved them out the door, dragged them out and choked them into compliance. It sucked every time. It went against the way I was brought up.
IF....you are in a situation where a woman is thugging up on you...get vocal. Draw attention...hands up...defensive. Use statements like: LEAVE ME ALONE....LET ME LEAVE, etc. Let witnesses hear you try and get out of it...
if you have no where to go..and she tries to fight you with closed fist...then its over. She's gonna be done. But...make sure EVERYBODY sees you try to evade her attacks and are on your side. 
With today being a 'sue happy' nation...you have to protect yourself at all times...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

Nothing against you, man, you're a good cat, but in my opinion pushing her was completely out of line.  Apologize, do all you can to make amends put this in the past.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Anyone I know?



Yes.  The girl that was at Fridays months ago..maybe a year, that you yelledat and walked out on.

I know youll know she deserved this...shove.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 17, 2007)

Ouch!  I'm glad I don't do that whole bar/club seen.  Shit like that always happens.  The worst is when your that 30 year old guy at the club with the striped shirt (not tucked in) and jeans.  So desperate.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 17, 2007)

Sometimes I feel like shoving my girlfriend but I don't.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ive got a fucked up jaw and big nose, tell me I should kill myself.  I also get shin splints every so often, tell me how much of an evil person I am.



LAWL!  classic.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yes.  The girl that was at Fridays months ago..maybe a year, that you yelledat and walked out on.
> 
> I know youll know she deserved this...shove.



No, she deserves a straight up ass kicking. She thinks that she's tough and steps up in a man's position "knowing" that you can't do anything about it because she's a woman. Fuck that shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You don't know him and you have him pegged wrong. There are some low life ghetto hood-rat bitches in our town that deserve more than a shove, that's for sure. It took a lot of courage for him to admit what he did, yet you take the low ground as usual and swoop in to kick someone when they are already down. Good job.



Exactly.  Nothing I can do, I expected something to come out of her shitty mouth.  She cant ever be positive.  I dont expect a woman to be sympathetic, but a moderator?  

Jesus, ill bet if she was a cop, id bet shed use her tazer gun more times than IA would like..

I know this is bad, but shit, whether I hit this girl or shoved her, the accusation is as bad as the crime.  And I dont regret pushing her.  I regret what I said to her more than that push.

Equality in this world?  You touch me, Ill touch you right back.  Eye for an eye...oh but wait, thats where the line of equality has limits.  And to think..all this over shoving a drunken mess....that was a female.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2007)

Women want equal rights until they hit a man, then they pull the "I'm a woman" card, "you can't hit me back." Such bullshit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Women want equal rights until they hit a man, then they pull the "I'm a woman" card, "you can't hit me back." Such bullshit.



BINGO

And yet, this wasnt even a slap, but a shove.  A shove?!  Look, I wont get angry about the realization of what I did to her here considering the bitch was fine.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

Maybe we can all chill out and just take this in as a life lesson. Guys have the nuts, so we are suppose to act tough. We could just as easily take a hit, back down, then file charges, but as men we can't do that and keep our pride. 

Next time this happens, just verbally rape her and walk away. Or hell, start laughing and run away laughing at her. She wouldn't be able to do shit. 

You could keep your pride and come across as a guy that doesn't take things too seriously. I think it would funny to be calling a girl a dumb bitch while she chases you unsuccessfully. Then, double back to your car and leave.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You could keep your pride and come across as a guy that doesn't take things too seriously. I think it would funny to be calling a girl a dumb bitch while she chases you unsuccessfully. Then, double back to your car and leave.



Oh, I did that very thing to the same girl that's involved in this situation. She was being a total bitch to me for no reason, so I let her have it, verbally. 

See, I tend not to put myself in situations that I'll be dealing with worthless ghetto bitches. Pussy isn't worth it, and this whole situation proves it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Iain always puts me down.




You love the attention.  Now get back in the corner.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You love the attention.  Now get back in the corner.



You know, you kinda look like Greg Valentino.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> You know, you kinda look like Greg Valentino.



Damn you figured me out.  Still doesn't change the fact you look like a fag.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 17, 2007)

After working the door at a club I've come to realize that women start far more shit than guys do, especially when intoxicated.  For every one fight I broke up between two guys, I broke up at least six or seven female fights.  Sometimes I just want to smack the shit out of girls like the one in this situation, but I seem to get myself out of the scene before anything happens.  I feel really bad for you bro, cause I know you didn't go out that night planning on causing a raucous.  Does the fact that she was an underage drunk come into play at all in this situation?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

If AKIRA was as bad as people are making him out to be, wouldnt he have punched her rather than shoved her? And kept it up when she fell over?

If he hadnt gotten her out of the way, what if she started getting physical with him? What if she was carrying a knife or mace or something and had decided to attack him with that?

A person with a violent offensive attitude WILL do shit like that, penis or no penis.

NOBODY should take any sort of un-needed abuse like that. I dont care who you are, theres no need for it. Just because you're a woman doesnt mean you should be allowed to fuck with people for no reason, and just cos you're a man doesnt give you the right to do that either.

AKIRA already said she was fine afterwards, so its not like he beat the shit out of her. And its not like it was unprovoked. If anything, its fantastic he was able to keep his temper and NOT do more than shove her. That would have caused MAJOR problems if the situation had been any worse.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Nothing against you, man, you're a good cat, but in my opinion pushing her was completely out of line.  Apologize, do all you can to make amends put this in the past.



Thinking back, I wonder what my options were...  She was being so loud and obnoxious, cops were going to come anyway and what then?  Disorderly conduct?  I believe its the same caliber charge with what I got (2nd degree misdemeanor).

I was told by family and friends to not talk to her.  The police never did though...   Id just rather not, that bitch is dead to me.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Damn you figured me out.  Still doesn't change the fact you look like a fag.



I'll be the bigger man (pretty common in your life) and stop now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I'll be the bigger man (pretty common in your life) and stop now.




I would rather that then the bigger women you are surrounded by.


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, there's only one thing to do.

Akira, you have committed a crime so henous in it's evil, that you will be remembered alongside Hitler and Pol Pot for your wickedness.

Yes, you shall enjoy spending time with Stalin for this offence against the human race.  Only one sentence, Death by Rusty soup Ladel.



Grey is a colour inbetween black and white.  Most people can't see it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> After working the door at a club I've come to realize that women start far more shit than guys do, especially when intoxicated.  For every one fight I broke up between two guys, I broke up at least six or seven female fights.  Sometimes I just want to smack the shit out of girls like the one in this situation, but I seem to get myself out of the scene before anything happens.  I feel really bad for you bro, cause I know you didn't go out that night planning on causing a raucous.  *Does the fact that she was an underage drunk come into play at all in this situation*?



They didnt care nor asked.  She miraculously sobered up by the time the police arrived.  

I work security and have worked at a bar as a bouncer and even though I am on trial here, I have seen far worse shit than this.  That may sound like a cop out, but Ive also seen less severe shit.  This isnt a cut & dry incident.

It makes me wonder if no one has ever been in a situation like this.  There are gray areas.  "Id never lay a finger on a woman."  Yeah?  What if this woman killed your dog deliberatly?  "Oh thats different."  No its not, cuz I think you wouldnt just hit the woman once, but twice.







Gazhole said:


> If AKIRA was as bad as people are making him out to be, wouldnt he have punched her rather than shoved her? And kept it up when she fell over?
> 
> If he hadnt gotten her out of the way, what if she started getting physical with him? What if she was carrying a knife or mace or something and had decided to attack him with that?
> 
> ...



Thank you for looking at it realistically.  Anyone can come in here and say "you deserved it."  It takes a brain to ask the question "why."

Ive never had this happened and this was a joke of a charge.  

So back to my questions before I was hit on the ground...

Is $2K a lot to pay for this to go away or is it a steal?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Well, there's only one thing to do.
> 
> Akira, you have committed a crime so henous in it's evil, that you will be remembered alongside Hitler and Pol Pot for your wickedness.
> 
> ...



Hah, I just said that!  Funny how you spell grey and not gray.  I used to spell it grey, but was told that in the US its spelled gray.    Of course, being ghey or gay is never good.

This is prolly not a big deal, but I felt so embarrassed being in that place.  It was miserable and I certainly dont want to go back.  I guess next time, Ill just let a girl rant, rave, and touch me while I stand there like a mute.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

^ just do ridiculous gestures when she does it, pretend to be fly fishing or riding a motor cycle, sound effects included.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 17, 2007)

How confident is your lawyer about the case?  Can you afford 2K?  I would try to get a better idea of the sentencing and then decide if the money was worth it.  If it's a few weeks of anger management and a night or two in jail, then I'd just do the time, but I couldn't afford the 2K right now either.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ just do ridiculous gestures when she does it, pretend to be fly fishing or riding a motor cycle, sound effects included.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> How confident is your lawyer about the case?  Can you afford 2K?  I would try to get a better idea of the sentencing and then decide if the money was worth it.  If it's a few weeks of anger management and a night or two in jail, then I'd just do the time, but I couldn't afford the 2K right now either.



Eh, I dont want to go back into jail, plus it could jeopardize other things like my job.  So if he charged $5k, Id pay it.  I can afford it, I have money for school or emergencies...and this looks like an emergency to me.

Confidence?  I dont know, I am meeting with him in a couple of days to discuss it.  Hes my friends father, so Im sure hell let me know right away if this is a joke and wont take my money.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Is $2K a lot to pay for this to go away or is it a steal?



I would wait and talk to some more people.  Talk to police officers and see what they have to say.  2K is the norm for a lawyer fee.  I paid 1.2K when I got busted with a pipe in my car.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 17, 2007)

True story...Many men don't report domestic abuse for fear of looking less masculine.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

It gets to me that i can watch a woman punch a man in the face on the street on a saturday night, and i mean really punch him over and over again untill the guy is pissing blood down his face and shirt, and he just stands there because he knows if he so much as grabs her he'll have 20 people on him in an instant.

How is that right? Seriously.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> It gets to me that i can watch a woman punch a man in the face on the street on a saturday night, and i mean really punch him over and over again untill the guy is pissing blood down his face and shirt, and he just stands there because he knows if he so much as grabs her he'll have 20 people on him in an instant.
> 
> How is that right? Seriously.



Yeah!  Those 20 peopel wont even be cops either..theyd be bystanders.  So many people got something to say about shit thats none of their business when they look at shit from a black & white perspective.  I do it too, but I only do it in more simple subjects.

Hell, I can get hit in the face by a GUY and I wont report it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I respect your honesty. I have never been in a situation where I percieved a woman to be a threat, but my friends have.
> 
> I personally would never touch a female out of anger unless they had a weapon, and I thought they would use it. But that is just me. I wasn't there, and I don't know what happened, so I am not going to judge you for it.
> 
> ...



You can say that agian!  

I was just reading back to see if I said it was a male that I pushed.  I used the words "idiot" and "fucker."  Eh, the labels are accurate.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 17, 2007)

That's the truly said part. A little fake tears and some good acting to the judge and his life could be screwed as he knows it. 

I certainly don't agree with laying your hands on a woman but I'm much more against women who use these situations inappropriately. It makes things harder for the women who really need the system to protect them.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2007)

largepkg said:


> That's the truly said part. A little fake tears and some good acting to the judge and his life could be screwed as he knows it.
> 
> I certainly don't agree with laying your hands on a woman but I'm much more against women who use these situations inappropriately. It makes things harder for the women who really need the system to protect them.



Amen to that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

largepkg said:


> That's the truly said part. A little fake tears and some good acting to the judge and his life could be screwed as he knows it.
> 
> I certainly don't agree with laying your hands on a woman but I'm much more against women who use these situations inappropriately. It makes things harder for the women who really need the system to protect them.



Well said.

When my mother moved us a thousand miles away from my father, he had no chance of preventing it from the get-go.  He continued to give every penny he had into it just so he could stretch it for as long as he could, but he know, as soon as he was no longer able to finance it, we were as good as gone.

My three wishes to the judge when asked:
1.  To live with my father
2.  To live with my father
3.  To live with my father

It went in one ear and out the other and within a few weeks we were hopped in our green ford station wagon and on our way to Chitown.

I really don't care now, but the legal system simply isn't fair, not only in divorce cases like the one I gave, but the one AKIRA finds himself in.

Best of luck man, like I said.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

You didn't describe the entire context, but from what you're saying I think I wouldn't blame you. I personally wouldn't have pushed her, but I couldn't care if someone did. It seems she deserved it.

You're being fucked in the ass on this one. Happens quite often. Basically what largepkg and others said.

I hope you win the case and walk out of this one unharmed. For the sake of justice, I hope she gets into another fight and then really gets hit.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

I think sometimes women put themselves in crappy situations with the mindset that since they're a woman they can get away with it.  They get drunk, loud and dumb and think they're untouchable.  I'm sure there have been plenty of times where guys I know should have knocked my ass out.  I think getting arrested for shoving them out of the way though is kinda silly.

Nick, thank you friend James... He's always there to screw something up!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> I think sometimes women put themselves in crappy situations with the mindset that since they're a woman they can get away with it.  They get drunk, loud and dumb and think they're untouchable.  I'm sure there have been plenty of times where guys I know should have knocked my ass out.  I think getting arrested for shoving them out of the way though is kinda silly.
> 
> *Nick, thank you friend James... He's always there to screw something up*!



I honestly dont know what to do with him.  I just got off the phone with Brandi and she said he came over to her house as this all happened and said "nick was out of line."  I am beside myself after I heard that.  Some best friend.

If Morgan pushed you, Nicki, I love you, but I wouldnt had said shit.  You guys are married and since it was a push, as long as you didnt fall on your neck and get hurt, Im not sticking my neck out.  If he punched you, Id punch him, but Id still tell the cops nothing.  I just dont believe in it when it comes to friends.

As far as James goes...man, I really dont fucking know.  When I speak to the lawyer, Ill see if James can help me out or if I even need to ask.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You didn't describe the entire context, but from what you're saying I think I wouldn't blame you. I personally wouldn't have pushed her, but I couldn't care if someone did. It seems she deserved it.
> 
> You're being fucked in the ass on this one. Happens quite often. Basically what largepkg and others said.
> 
> I hope you win the case and walk out of this one unharmed. For the sake of justice, I hope she gets into another fight and then really gets hit.



I just got another 2 phone calls since the last time I posted.

1 from her girl friend saying some sort of "why would you do that?"
1 from a thug saying hes gonna come to my house.

I saved both.

They blocked the number they called from and yet the thug called me a "dumbass pussy bitch..you never leave your last name on the phone."  If youre business is done through your phone...uhhh, yeah, leaving your name isnt such a bad idea.

When I speak to the lawyer, Ill see if he can do something about these threats..oh, and they both used the word "push" and not "hit" or "strike."


----------



## maniclion (Jul 17, 2007)

I've been slapped by girls before.  One time I just stood there and laughed as she kept slapping me until she figured out she wasn't hurting me.  Another time I felt the best way to diffuse the situation was to use a wrist lock I had learned in Aikido, and then slowly pressed her to the ground until she cooled down.  Other times I've just walked away......


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I've been slapped by girls before.  One time I just stood there and laughed as she kept slapping me until she figured out she wasn't hurting me.  Another time I felt the best way to diffuse the situation was to use a wrist lock I had learned in Aikido, and then slowly pressed her to the ground until she cooled down.  Other times I've just walked away......



How many times did you report those slappings to the police?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> How many times did you report those slappings to the police?


I reported one of them, the woman who I put in a wrist lock...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I reported one of them, the woman who I put in a wrist lock...



Dammit!  I shouldve done that!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## KentDog (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Akira, I would call the city and talk with the attorney prosecuting you. If you have some witnesses they can call and reference about the situation, that would probably help you.

I got wrongfully arrested three years ago for a public intox and that was what I did and it got dismissed. It also helped that the arrest was videotaped and it showed the cop repeatedly lied blatently in his written police report, but according to the prosecutor, it was my talking to my friend that caused the dismissal.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 17, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> I think sometimes women put themselves in crappy situations with the mindset that since they're a woman they can get away with it.  They get drunk, loud and dumb and think they're untouchable.  I'm sure there have been plenty of times where guys I know should have knocked my ass out.  I think getting arrested for shoving them out of the way though is kinda silly.


All too familiar to me. In fact, to the point where I would say that to the average person who goes downtown, that it's a very common sight.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 17, 2007)

A young man that can't control himself and pushes a woman.... what's going to happen if this guy has kids? They get out of control too. What about pets so do they. I hope it's not a pit bull for a pet and a red headed step child for a kid.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 17, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> A young man that can't control himself and pushes a woman.... what's going to happen if this guy has kids? They get out of control too. What about pets so do they. I hope it's not a pit bull for a pet and a red headed step child for a kid.



Sometimes people deserve a good beating.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah...I was slapped around when I was a kid.  I hated it and wished death on my parents, but I am glad they did in a lot of ways.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

How did this thread go from 4 pages to 3?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

A little update...

Ive received some hate calls from a guy and a girl and my attorney told me to go ahead and call the police on her.  She and someone else (2 cars) were also waiting for me after work.  I was on my motorcycle so I just went home and waited for a driveby.  Nothing.

Anyway I called the police, they came out...gave them the story, and they took down record of it happening.  The officer also said I could file a restraining order.  I doubt it would go through, but it gets filed that I was there and I tried to get something done for one reason or another...so I might just have tot tryu that out on my fucking day off tomorrow.

He also gave me his card with a phone call confirmation number and a paper with a BellSouth number on it that can block private calls.  I always wondered how to do this, so Ill try that shit out tomorrow too.

The officer said to wait around next time shit happens (going back to that night) that way both sides of the story can get heard.  MMMmm I dont know about that, I think I still wouldve taken that ride anyway.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

did you let them listen to the messages?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, he knew it was a wigger...and the officer was Latino.    No matter what race a person is, no one likes a fucking poser.

He called her and asked her to not come by the work, call me, nor email me.

Oh yeah, I want to fuck Alicia.  Those tits look like punching bags and I want to progress my skills.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah, I want to fuck Alicia.  Those tits look like punching bags and I want to progress my skills.



*sigh*

Well, who would say no with how charming you are?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2007)

Theyre just so incredibly big and they look hard.  Jesus, I never asked  are they real?  Oh I am getting so hungry now...


----------



## brogers (Jul 17, 2007)

community service and possibly anger class.

no worries.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2007)

Now, is that if I lose the case?  I know this charge is pretty damn low, but if thats the worst it can get, then of course, thats fine, but if my lawyer says I can get off, then ill do what I can to make that happen.

When youre getting phonecalls from thugs and seeing people waiting for you outside your work, it becomes annoying.  Beating the shit out of thugs one 1 thing, but getting your car keyed or possibly getting called at work (my superiors) thats another.  And since this tough guy called with a blocked number and wouldnt leave his name, hes a pussy...and keying someone;s car goes into a pussy's arsenal.

I keep thinking about John Travolta in Pulp Fiction...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

was'sup, big guy...
make a paper trail. restraining order for her..or at least try. make sure all things are documented. Remember the golden rule:
If you didn't write it down...it never happened.
...speaking of which...write down the events..exactly as they happend...leave out no details. I did / had to do this after I got sliced up. It is still clear as day in my mind...but all I have to do is go to my folder where I kept it and go over it again. 

ANY voice messages...keep them, as you have...if possible...take pics of them stalking you....CYA...

If they are at your work...I dunno what you do...take pics of them...your phone cam will date/time stamp it? If they do not have reason to be there...one more thing against them. 
Stack the deck in your favor.
I tell you what...next time you see them waiting for you at work...go back in...call the police...tell them you are being stalked by (describe who they are) tell them you think they have a weapon...and wait. Police will come, question them...and now they will be DOCUMENTED as harrassing you...
I bet the lawyer will tell you the same thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Well, who would say no with how charming you are?


hey Akira....who is this? Is she in your myspace???? 'cause she sounds saucy....


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey Akira....who is this? Is she in your myspace???? 'cause she sounds saucy....



I'm awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

....and modest...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> I'm awesome.



How in the hell are you 24??

How old were you when you met Morgan!?!


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> How in the hell are you 24??
> 
> How old were you when you met Morgan!?!



I was 16 when I used to play King's with you guys in your garage. 

Great friend you are... How old did you think I was?????


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> I was 16 when I used to play King's with you guys in your garage.
> 
> Great friend you are... How old did you think I was?????






26-27


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

What's the statute of limitations on contributing to the delinquency of a minor?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> What's the statute of limitations on contributing to the delinquency of a minor?



You tell me, you were there.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 18, 2007)

What happened to all of Jodi's post?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:
			
		

> You tell me, you were there.



I do not recall.


----------



## rooptophunny (Jul 18, 2007)

haha... i wish you had it on tape.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 18, 2007)

How many of you fuckers know Akira, damn.  And to this Alicia chick, you're new to this site so I'll tell you how it works: If you're a hot chick you have to post pics or Prince will boot ya...Just ask your buddy Akira?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> How many of you fuckers know Akira, damn.  And to this Alicia chick, you're new to this site so I'll tell you how it works: If you're a hot chick you have to post pics or Prince will boot ya...Just ask your buddy Akira?



lol

Who's Alicia? 

Sounds cute. 

I'll give you the breakdown since they are new:
OddGirl and A Black Guy laugh are married and are our good friends (me and AKIRA.) OddGirl got herself enrolled in Din Thomas' (UFC vet and lightweight contender) kickboxing class, changed her eating habits and has lost probably over 40lbs. She looks great. 

A Black Guy on the other hand is a train wreck and we need to get him in the gym. His idea idea of dieting is eating 1 small meal a day and as smart as he is, I don't think he can even spell "exercise".  

Hopefully we can get his ass in the gym soon. Joining IM is a step in the right direction at least...


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

I am not the Alicia in question.  I am Nicki.  Alicia is a girl I have started to hangout with that Akira has just met.  She has nice boobs, so he's all starry eyed.  I am not a hot chick, I am just one of the guys.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> lol
> 
> Who's Alicia?
> 
> ...




I thought Alicia was Oddgirl?  I'm really confused...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 18, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> I am not the Alicia in question.  I am Nicki.  Alicia is a girl I have started to hangout with that Akira has just met.  She has nice boobs, so he's all starry eyed.  *I am not a hot chick*, I am just one of the guys.



Oh, ok.  

Post a pic, we'll be the judge of that


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> lol
> 
> Who's Alicia?
> 
> ...



Well a big hello to the both of them!

Joining IM was the catalyst for me, ill say that. Wouldnt know anything decent about training if it wasnt for the decision to register here.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> lol
> 
> Who's Alicia?
> 
> Sounds cute.



Alicia is the girl who went out to sushi with you and I on Friday night.  She thinks you are awesome for making the honking noises all through dinner.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess I've been outed.

Yes, I'm 100lbs overweight, I don't eat breakfast unless I'm hungover, and I'm mildly amused by women being roughed up like dudes.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> Alicia is the girl who went out to sushi with you and I on Friday night.  She thinks you are awesome for making the honking noises all through dinner.



She has humongous breasts. I mean those things are big. Real big.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I guess I've been outed.
> 
> Yes, I'm 100lbs overweight, I don't eat breakfast unless I'm hungover, and I'm mildly amused by women being roughed up like dudes.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, you guys sound like a bunch of cool people to hang with. I live relatively close to you guys and would like to check out Alicia's chesticles please.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2007)

largepkg said:


> OK, you guys sound like a bunch of cool people to hang with. I live relatively close to you guys and would like to check out Alicia's chesticles please.








True story.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 18, 2007)

Do baby cows suck on those?


----------



## KentDog (Jul 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, big guy...
> make a paper trail. restraining order for her..or at least try. make sure all things are documented. Remember the golden rule:
> If you didn't write it down...it never happened.
> ...speaking of which...write down the events..exactly as they happend...leave out no details. I did / had to do this after I got sliced up. It is still clear as day in my mind...but all I have to do is go to my folder where I kept it and go over it again.
> ...


Great advice in my opinion.

Try your best to get this charge off. Not to scare you or anything, but I know someone who got turned down for a big time job because of an old "battery" charge six or so years after (I'm talking $250,000/yr job he was pretty much guaranteed, until the background check came thru).


----------



## KentDog (Jul 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> True story.


NICCCE. Is that a married hand on those things?


If so... NICCCEx2.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> True story.



Aw god there they are.  SHe looks better on myspace than in person though...not her tits though.  They just look so heavy and wonderful.


Back to topic, I meet with the lawyer tomorrow.  Oh yeah, yesterday I got 4-5 letters from other lawyers.  I cant believe how fast they hound you.  In any case, if I didnt find this lawyer, id prolly use one of the lawyers I got a letter from.  Kinda like getting letters for traffic school after you get a ticket, but I always manage to get them late   In any case, not on this one....

Ive had some regular phone calls from friends asking questions and I am just tired of it.  They all think I beat up someone...and I feel so dumb when I say "it was a push..and it was a girl."  Its just a disappointing story.  Nothing like DontStop's.  Only thing that tops hers is I actually did this shit rather than friends with people that did.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't forget this angle.






Tits and a smile.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> What's the statute of limitations on contributing to the delinquency of a minor?




i don't know exaactly what the law is in the U.S. , but i think self -defense over-rides that. to claim self - defense you have to have been threatened either physically ( no shit re the in your face  mouthing off comment) or verbally and be of the belief that the person has capacity and intention to execute the threat. 

I don't know how close to that that really is, but because of the follow - up harrassment,.. and i doo  I think the girl was out of line herself and nevver would I do initially that unlesss I planned to attack - which i wouldn't .. let alone make a dick of myself by harassing you afterward  .. hello abuse potential / superficial sexual tension b.f*cking sh*t!! .. and even if you were a jerk first..
butt.. regardles of that if you keep pusuing girls in that situation and put your hands on them without permission.. then the law says you 're acountable in court...sometimes they'll tell and sometimes they won't.
..considering the consistency with which you post stuff Akira about women and dating and appropriateness and what's cool and koshe on it all.. i hope you 're not embarressed for me to say that but sort it out.  Life can go anyway you take it.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

KentDog said:


> NICCCE. Is that a married hand on those things?
> 
> 
> If so... NICCCEx2.




That's my married hand.   

And my smile in the other picture.

Now no more pictures of my friends tata's!!!!  Although I'm thinking that this weekend Akira should pose for a pic with tata's on each side.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2007)

Her tits are just outlandish.  During my glares and stares, I can tell they arent propped up from some latest bra enhancement.  I mean they are about as big as a retard's head.

James (my allegid great friend who wrote the witness statement) said he lost a couple of friends this weekend and that the city sucks.

  Yeah, hah, the local area caused him to betray me and cause one of our other friends to cry.  No, it wasnt cuz of his stupidity...


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

What friends did he lose?  Who cried?  I feel so out of the loop during the week when I stay in...


----------



## brogers (Jul 19, 2007)

I referenced community service/anger class if you do a pre-trial intervention (likely) or are convicted (or plead no contest) even... the chances of you having to go back to jail are so small, it isn't worth mentioning.

You'll be fine, and you can get your record expunged later.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

brogers said:


> I referenced community service/anger class if you do a *pre-trial intervention* (likely) or are convicted (or plead no contest) even... the chances of you having to go back to jail are so small, it isn't worth mentioning.
> 
> You'll be fine, and you can get your record expunged later.



The lawyer mentioned that might be an option, it depends on my county.

My lawyer had to go to court this morning and cancelled with me.  Ill see him some time next week, but god dammit I want this shit to be done.  Ive got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Lets go to Friday's tonight for Ladies Night, have some beers and choose sparring partners.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Lets go to Friday's tonight for Ladies Night, have some beers and choose sparring partners.



Sounds like a plan to me. I've been in training for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The lawyer mentioned that might be an option, it depends on my county.



Keep in mind that you'll probably have to pay for those classes.  And they can get expensive (if you're assigned a lot of them).


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. I've been in training for the past 2 weeks.



Lets see whatcha got!


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> Lets see whatcha got!



You got nothin'.  Well, besides some evil shin kicks.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Keep in mind that you'll probably have to pay for those classes.  And they can get expensive (if you're assigned a lot of them).


If you get them, please report on how it goes. 

You might replace Adam Sandler in Anger Management II.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2007)

Lawl, I'm 90% certain a black guy is aceshigh, also. I remember he had a picture of Eddie Murphy with nappy hair as his avatar, and he is already trying to start shit with people.

He must be bored now that the site he was a mod on went under.


----------



## Steele20 (Jul 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> James (my allegid great friend who wrote the witness statement) said he lost a couple of friends this weekend and that the city sucks.
> 
> Yeah, hah, the local area caused him to betray me and cause one of our other friends to cry.  No, it wasnt cuz of his stupidity...



Stop being a doosh. He didn't make you push her, he just witnessed it. Stop blaming him because you got caught.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I'm 90% certain a black guy is aceshigh, also.



Well with that sort of perception, can I interest you in a game of 3 card monte?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm having a hard time with this one ...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Steele20 said:


> Stop being a doosh. He didn't make you push her, he just witnessed it. Stop blaming him because you got caught.



A "doosh?"  The fucker is my friend and he did that?  What if I had hit a man, you think he wouldnt sing like a canary?  Im not pawning anything off onto someone else.  But the fact remains, I went to jail, he signed a witness statement.  Case closed.  No witness, no jail time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> You got nothin'.  Well, besides some evil shin kicks.



Well lets make sure James isnt there cuz he might HAVE to tell a police officer or two about witnessing the incident.  And dont be upset about it cuz then youll look like a doosh.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> A "doosh?"  The fucker is my friend and he did that?  What if I had hit a man, you think he wouldnt sing like a canary?  Im not pawning anything off onto someone else.  But the fact remains, I went to jail, he signed a witness statement.  Case closed.  No witness, no jail time.



Why don't you hire someone to knock him off before the trial??. Kidding. If they have the statement already it might not matter.
Akira, yyou're still trying to shirk ownership for responsibilty of what you did. You know what I tell my daughter about stuff like that??.. I ask her if she thinks I would be loving her if I supported or ignored or let her get away with behaviour that hurt herr or helped her hurt other ppl.. so far she's never not 'got it'.. She's a sweet kid in there.. even when she's a shithead... and she apparently thus far knows the difference between reasonable sense and not.
You0 broke the law and your friend was looking after you and the statement indicating your guilt was saying that he thinks you deserve to know the difference between acceptable behaviour and not.  Feel free to obey the laws and contribute to what the rest of society agerees is an acceptable way to function. If you have a problem with a law or situation, and want to make a cause or issue out of it then feel free allso to structure a career that addresses or offers a soloution to it.. pursue that and understand how firm you believe it because it's not f*cking easy to play around in pandoras boxes.. or concede it's in someone elses hands and youre too busy sitting on your ass chaasing your ass about it rather than being proactive about doing anything positive about it.
good luck on that.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd rather be a doosh than a


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Dammit Black Guy, I cant see it until I get home.




Blooming Lotus said:


> Akira, yyou're still trying to shirk ownership for responsibilty of what you did. You know what I tell my daughter about stuff like that??.. I ask her if she thinks I would be loving her if I supported or ignored or let her get away with behaviour that hurt herr or other ppl.. so far she's never not 'got it'..
> You0 broke the law and your friend was looking after you and the statement indicating your guilt was saying that he thinks you deserve to know the difference between acceptable behaviour and not.  Feel free to obey the laws and contribute to what the rest of society agerees is an acceptable way to function. If you have a problem with a law or situation, and want to make a cause or issue out of it then feel free allso to structure a career that addresses or offers a soloution to it.. pursue that and understand how firm you believe it because it's not f*cking easy to play around in pandoras boxes.. or concede it's in someone elses hands and youre too busy sitting on your ass chaasing your ass about it rather than being proactive about doing anything positive about it.
> good luck on that.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



Unacceptable.

If any of my friends did that ANY of them, I would keep my fucking mouth shut!  There is more than one way to skin a cat.

The bitch was fine.  He clearly saw that she was fine.  He wasnt look out for her or trying to prove some sort of moral point, the fucker thought he might get in trouble by saying nothing.  Ive never heard of such bullshit.  Who can prove what one person did or did not see?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep.. in the gangs of New York and everywhere else around the world they take it underground and go to war with violence too.. there are better ways to go about things and he miight've been in trouble if he kept quiet .. with his soooul Akira... and yours and his as your friend. Some ppl care about theirs. If you break the law, understand the agreement is that you will be charged and dealt with by the law. Play by the rules and pimp and exploit them to work forr you. until you can doo that, you're just another punk pain in the ass. you remind me of my shit head blue bandanna punk ass cousin i love so much@)!.. wake up baby and smell the law games .

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> You broke the law and your friend was looking after you and the statement indicating your guilt was saying that he thinks you deserve to know the difference between acceptable behaviour and not.



If only James was that insightful...

The witness has already admitted that the ONLY reason he gave his statement is because he feared his own incarceration.

So in a situation such as this, a rational person, thinking about the big picture and not only of himself, would balance the severity and culpability of the crime against the strength of their friendship.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Yep.. in the gangs of New York and everywhere else around the world they take it underground and go to war with violence too.. there are better ways to go about things and he miight've been in trouble if he kept quiet .. with his soooul Akira... and yours and his as your friend. Some ppl care about theirs. If you break the law, understand the agreement is that you will be charged and dealt with by the law. Play by the rules and pimp and exploit them to work forr you. until you can doo that, you're just another punk pain in the ass. you remind me of my shit head blue bandanna punk ass cousin i love so much@)!.. wake up baby and smell the law games .
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



You keep mentioning law...and I cant believe you mentioned the term "gang."  This isnt Goodfellas and you aint Ray Liotta.  

A friend should never have to worry about another friend ratting him out over silly shit.  If I had beaten the shit out of her, I might have something to worry about.  But this is on par with telling a cop that his friend had too much to drink tonight instead of getting his friend a cab.

Like I said earlier, if my married couple friends were to get in an argument and he pushed her, Id maybe break it up, tops!  Cops called...I saw nothing.  "They were arguing."  Thats all Id say.  Now, take the same scenario and plug in strangers instead of friends, then Ill tell the cops what I saw cuz who gives a shit.

Dont think I hold this "rat" label like some sort of gangster, I just believe in sticking up for your friends.  Shit, even a lazy friend would be more reliable in this scenario cuz then that lazy friend has to write shit down, then possibly go to court in the future...who needs that shit.  Not to mention, every other friend hears what you did..


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> If only James was that insightful...
> 
> The witness has already admitted that the ONLY reason he gave his statement is because he feared his own incarceration.
> 
> So in a situation such as this, a rational person, thinking about the big picture and not only of himself, would balance the severity and culpability of the crime against the strength of their friendship.




You're way smarter on the forum than in person. 

I wish I could communicate half as good on the forum as I do in person. I'm impressed A Black Guy.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I'm 90% certain a black guy is aceshigh, also.



Wrong. He's a personal friend that I've known for over 10 years and he's only starting shit with his wife and 2 of his best friends.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah..considering the username he chose too.




A Black Guy said:


> If only James was that insightful...
> 
> The witness has already admitted that the ONLY reason he gave his statement is because he feared his own incarceration.
> 
> So in a situation such as this, a rational person, thinking about the big picture and not only of himself, would balance the severity and culpability of the crime against the strength of their friendship.



James is a "self centered" cocksucker.  (Brandi said he was self-centered)  I mean, this idiot wants to join the Coast Guard cuz he doesnt know how to better his current life.  The fucker just goes out and drinks.  Hes a 24 year old boy and thats what he should be doing, but somehow now...this city that has blessed him with a beach, low crime rate, and pussy, "sucks."  Why does it suck for him?  His level of reasoning goes beyond ridiculous.  Why should it stop now when his good friend, the one that calls him the most, gets in trouble.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 19, 2007)

Are you KIdding Akira to be your friend I'd have to accept that part of that is potentially going to jail mysellf for ??!.. Screw that shit. that's what myy "crew" thought when wee were young and running amok.. until my ex didn't speak up and went to jail at 17 on 100 and something charges got eyed off by the big boys as their ass bitch and he hung himself.. ooh.. actually , our "friends" didn't change their mind because of that.. Ii did. .. after yrs more of shit and 5 yrs + in jail myself for "friendship" as it turns out I didn't give a shit about... because all it did was f*ck me up the ass!!.. and left me alone in the world in a worse position.. which fortunately I've managed to dig myself out of. Too too many ppl never never do.. only 5 of maybe 14 of us are even living or out of jail. That was more than 15 yrs ago .

I wouldn't  goo to the cops and initiate a report most likely, but if I were asked, I would give a concise account. But then, some of us just can't afford to play with loose interperatations of what really happened. 

I don't expect to convince you Akira, but If I were a cop, I would gladly arrest you.
And If I were a friend of yours, I would gladly support you while you went you through it ... if I thought I could get through to you or see you come out the other side of law abiding success and life quality. it's not a big deal but obeying evvery law.. that's what I'm talking to myy kid about. .. 


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

........I cant understand a word you say.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

...and I cant understand how you cant understand what kind of person I am.

I mean,  do you think I get in trouble a lot?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 19, 2007)

Fair enough. 

Good luck with it all.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Now go get your fucking shine box.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Are you KIdding Akira to be your friend I'd have to accept that part of that is potentially going to jail mysellf for ??!.. Screw that shit. that's what myy "crew" thought when wee were young and running amok.. until my ex didn't speak up and went to jail at 17 on 100 and something charges got eyed off by the big boys as their ass bitch and he hung himself.. ooh.. actually , our "friends" didn't change their mind because of that.. Ii did. .. after yrs more of shit and 5 yrs + in jail myself for "friendship" as it turns out I didn't give a shit about... because all it did was f*ck me up the ass!!.. and left me alone in the world in a worse position.. which fortunately I've managed to dig myself out of. Too too many ppl never never do.. only 5 of maybe 14 of us are even living or out of jail. That was more than 15 yrs ago .
> 
> I wouldn't  goo to the cops and initiate a report most likely, but if I were asked, I would give a concise account. But then, some of us just can't afford to play with loose interperatations of what really happened.
> 
> ...



So you're just another biased female that went through something similar and you think you have AKIRA pegged. Save your breath (keystrokes) because you're wrong. He's not your ex who was obviously a thug piece of shit that was involved in a lot more than "simple battery", and he doesn't "run the streets with his crew." This was an isolated incident that nobody except for AKIRA is worse for the wear from. He should have punched that bitch in the throat because she's not a female, she's a piece of shit. I applaud him for only shoving her, if she did to me what she did to him, I may have broken her arm off. 

Repro tells it like it is Man.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wrong. He's a personal friend that I've known for over 10 years and he's only starting shit with his wife and 2 of his best friends.



Then I apologize. I had seen him on here early posting under a new screename, so I jumped to conclusions. I'll politely stick my foot in my mouth and savor the flavor.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Then I apologize. I had seen him on here early posting under a new screename, so I jumped to conclusions. I'll politely stick my foot in my mouth and savor the flavor.



Lawl, it's no biggie. I thought the same thing at first and then I was him post in the MMA thread and I knew it was my buddy.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 19, 2007)

Okay. All fair. Final word though obn it though, isolated inceident or not, and especially with Akira's example, in Australia on free to air Television and in every media we have available, the govt. here has been running a huuge campaign on domestic violence. It waas from what I can gather, related to some sort of sexual interaction and here we as a society have decided that it isn't acceptable and we don't accept it from friends or partners neither. The girl was drunk and iff she was being a pain in the ass, unless you were directly defending from a physical attack, then I believe Akira that you were in the wrong. 
I will keep any further two cents on it because it's a liittle too heart to do with you at this point and I'm sure your friends here have other things to say you might prefer to hear.

At least I cared enough to mention. ..aand spill some personal history to explain with. end of story. do what you like with your life.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Okay. All fair. Final word though obn it though, isolated inceident or not, and especially with Akira's example, in Australia on free to air Television and in every media we have available, the govt. here has been running a huuge campaign on domestic violence. It waas from what I can gather, related to some sort of sexual interaction and here we as a society have decided that it isn't acceptable and we don't accept it from friends or partners neither. The girl was drunk and iff she was being a pain in the ass, unless you were directly defending from a physical attack, then I believe Akira that you were in the wrong.
> I will keep any further two cents on it because it's a liittle too heart to do with you at this point and I'm sure your friends here have other things to say you might prefer to hear.
> 
> At least I cared enough to mention. end of story. do what you like with your life.
> ...



Two cents are fine, but it seems that people are trying to give AKIRA life lessons here and he defintely doesn't need them. He feels guilty as shit regardless of whether what he did was justified or not and certainly doesn't need people jumping down his throat about it. That's not what this thread is for.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 19, 2007)

Okay well i apologize. it wasn't my intention to jump down his throat but he did ask and guilt alone doesn't resolve anything.
i apologize. I'm sorry if I embarrassed you in front of your friends. I still mean what I said. and my ex waasn't a thug piece of shit.. he was someone's baby and was seriously abused and ran away to escape it and stole to get by. .. with other peers going through stuff  similar. Aanyhoo - what ever. i'll leave you all to it .  i don't really want to revisit dickhead law breaking abuse and violence crap OT if i don't have to and aren't doing any good anyway.

Good luck Akira. i hope it works out for you.


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Then I apologize. I had seen him on here early posting under a new screename, so I jumped to conclusions. I'll politely stick my foot in my mouth and savor the flavor.



Personally, i dont know what the fuck A Black Guy is here for.  The bastard doesnt work out, knows nothing about Diet, and could give a shit out bodybuilding gossip.  However, hes good at photoshop, has a witty sense of humor, finds the latest animated gifs, and talks about MMA.  So well see him in Open Chat and Sports a lot.

I have, however, tried to get "Kim" onto here.  She might be on my recent comment list on MySpace, but the bitch is FiNE.  She is a trainer, so I think she could fit in well here...


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, I just figured out who's writing my eulogy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Bing, what are you doing here?  I thought I jus ttold you to go fuck your mother!

Ok enough Goodfella quotes...


Arent you supposed to be out n about?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Arent you supposed to be out n about?



Oddly enough, OddGirl takes FUCKING FOREVER to get ready.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Personally, i dont know what the fuck A Black Guy is here for.  The bastard doesnt work out, knows nothing about Diet, and could give a shit out bodybuilding gossip.  However, hes good at photoshop, has a witty sense of humor, finds the latest animated gifs, and talks about MMA.  So well see him in Open Chat and Sports a lot.



If I said I hated this board he would have never signed up.  Since I told him that I like it... He signed up.  He's my message board stalker.

I made him wait 30 minutes to do my hair and then told him I didn't want to go out.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Why


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

I dunno... Don't feel good... Don't wanna go out and drink when I'm trying to stick to my diet more.  Remember, I'm the one who in this house who DOES care about my diet and working out!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 19, 2007)

I was going to say something else, just for the sheer piss off factor in retropsect of Repro - mans comment, as if he might be feeling guilty enough to apologize to either one of us,  and considering I didn't even know that you all actually hung out together and knew each other off - line..how.. ever that came about, will you two get a f*cking room and a counsellor!! For Chrissakes. You're as bad each other. If you charge someone for a violent offense against you, imo, you arre a dickhead if you seek initiate or want aany further contact .. and if you want to screw or go out with someone you can help but be violent with .. then not only doo you need those anger management classes but you 've got shit to sort out in yourrr life before you should get further f*cked up by trying to be in a relationship.

Some ppl just don't get it@)!. 

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

ENGLISH MOTHERFUCKER, DO YOU SPEAK IT?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 19, 2007)

I teach it actually. To English teachers. I just get bored with b.s. is all. Everyone's got some. ( shrug). nice attitude .

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I was going to say something else, just for the sheer piss off factor in retropsect of Repro - mans comment, as if he might be feeling guilty enough to apologize to either one of us,  and considering I didn't even know that you all actually hung out together and knew each other off - line..how.. ever that came about, will you two get a f*cking room and a counsellor!! For Chrissakes. You're as bad each other. If you charge someone for a violent offense against you, imo, you arre a dickhead if you seek initiate or want aany further contact .. and if you want to screw or go out with someone you can help but be violent with .. then not only doo you need those anger management classes but you 've got shit to sort out in yourrr life before you should get further f*cked up by trying to be in a relationship.
> 
> Some ppl just don't get it@)!.
> 
> ...



For example: You. You just don't get it!

For one, TYPE IN ENGLISH!!!! You said in P's journal that you teach the language!?!?!?! That must be the dumbest fucking class on the face of the planet. I'm sorry, but sitting here for 15 minutes trying to decipher 1 of your fucking posts is bad enough, but you trying to comment on something you don't fully comprehend is even worse. Guilty? What should I feel guilty about?! That I'm man enough to speak what's on my mind? If you haven't noticed, I don't give a fuck what people's perception of me is and as much as you and whomever else is reading this thinks they know what I'm like, they are sorely mistaken. 

The violent offense should be charged to both of them!!! Both of them are guilty of battery!!! So why is AKIRA being ostracized!?!?! Because he's a man?!? BULLFUCKINGSHIT!! Neither of them are more guilty than the other, so get off you high, non English speaking horse and get a fucking clue. This was not a "girl you take home to mom" this was a real life piece of shit, just like your ex. This girl gets her rocks off by being a stereotypical ghetto bitch and will suck anyone who is willing to go with her, down with the ship. Unfortunately AKIRA was sucked down that night. Stop trying to pretend that you know what's going on in our lives by some fucking text on a computer screen and get on with your own life. You happy? You got what you wanted, you got a drunken rise out of me! Now do everyone on this forum a favor and learn English. 

Repro tells it like it is Man.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I teach it actually. To English teachers. I just get bored with b.s. is all. Everyone's got some. ( shrug). nice attitude .
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



Bulllshit, your syntax and grammar is on par with the janitorial crew at the local retirement home.  Start scrubbin' bedpans.

I try so hard to figure out what you're trying to say (since there's so much of it, so I assume it's important) but for the life of me, I see nothing but aimless, misworded garbage.

If you're not ESL then I don't have an excuse for you.  You type like deaf people speak.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 19, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Bulllshit, your syntax and grammar is on par with the janitorial crew at the local retirement home.  Start scrubbin' bedpans.
> 
> I try so hard to figure out what you're trying to say (since there's so much of it, so I assume it's important) but for the life of me, I see nothing but aimless, misworded garbage.
> 
> If you're not ESL then I don't have an excuse for you.  You type like deaf people speak.


Easy there... No offense, but try not to be so ignorant. Judging from Blooming Lotus' posts, I would infer she were an English teacher in another country; English is likely her second or third language. It's hard to understand at times, and I admit I usually just skip right through her posts, but no need to gang up and call bullshit on her. I have a friend from China who is an English major at the UofI, and to be sent here by the Chinese government, it was required she teach it overseas first for a number of years. Her English is good, but it's not perfect either (she isn't as good at writing it as she is understanding and speaking it).


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Easy there... No offense, but try not to be so ignorant. Judging from Blooming Lotus' posts, I would infer she were an English teacher in another country; English is likely her second or third language. It's hard to understand at times, and I admit I usually just skip right through her posts, but no need to gang up and call bullshit on her. I have a friend from China who is an English major at the UofI, and to be sent here by the Chinese government, it was required she teach it overseas first for a number of years. Her English is good, but it's not perfect either (she isn't as good at writing it as she is understanding and speaking it).



She can speak perfect English, I've seen her type it before. She chooses to type like that. For what reason? I don't know. 



Blooming Lotus said:


> Cool. I almost felt like somewhat of a dick myself because i came back just now to have one more go at trying to explain myself more clearly. i don't really make typos that often though, it's more quirky colloquial writing @). .. well apprecited as you can see.
> 
> Anyway, my point is that i can see where your form is out and why and what would correct it and on that improved form give you more efficiacy for your rep. I am well aware of what it's like to work hard so the above being the case for yourself, I would love to see you get more and safely as much as out of your workouts as you can and be hugely successful in your chosen sport.
> 
> ...



She tried at least.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Easy there... No offense, but try not to be so ignorant. Judging from Blooming Lotus' posts, I would infer she were an English teacher in another country; English is likely her second or third language. It's hard to understand at times, and I admit I usually just skip right through her posts, but no need to gang up and call bullshit on her. I have a friend from China who is an English major at the UofI, and to be sent here by the Chinese government, it was required she teach it overseas first for a number of years. Her English is good, but it's not perfect either (she isn't as good at writing it as she is understanding and speaking it).



No one is ganging up on her, but I feel like weve crossed this bridge before with posts that have already been deleted.  What point is she trying to prove?  Ive stated my story, my ground, and my morals, yet it doesnt seem enough to make her understand who I am.


I am not a wife beater...no matter who many pics you find of me with A-shirts.

I am not a thug...no matter how many times I think a friend shouldnt rat on a friend. (i still cant believe this is even debated)

I am not a criminal...well, in no more sense than a person that gets a ticket for speeding.

You cannot step into this thread and personalize yourself with the victim unless you are that victim.  I am the only person on this forum that was there.  So in reality, the only person that could and should speak up, would be that cunt that fucks thugs.  Anyone else, anyone, that takes the latter, is personalizing themselves and being biased.

I am the one in need, I am the one looking for legal advice, I am the one betrayed by a friend.

This is "simple battery" people not child molestation or murder.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow. .. 

wow.
you asked for help and advice and opinions Akira.. you always do. i give it and then i have a whole group of ppl breathing on me and getting heavy??.. aww.. I really was trying to help you .. as I always do because I care about everyone in general - sucker I am - but if the perspective was so far out of your 20 / teen something mentalities - then I'm guilty as the assho;e you're trying to convince me I am and I'm sorry. Sometimes I jus dnknow how to get the f?*ck through to some of you kids. 
but I don't have to so instead I'll just f*cking cry that you were assholes .

whatever. I'm probably just going to getting banned now anyway.  yeh pls help me crys wolf. good work... and good luck getting down her panties since that's clearly what's trying to happen.

If not then I dnknow  why tf she's calling you after that. that's why we have lawwwyers. and police.. and now you're going out with her again or exploring why she doesn't want to go out with othher interested men??!.. chrissakes. shoot me.@).

Blooming tianshi lotus.


p.s. English is my first langauage. yours against mine for salary and understanding of wtf .. and my grammar waas the highest score in the class as tf everything else usually ( yay ) is for me , and now I'm swearing with you at your godamming abuse. yay :/. 

p.p.s. "simple battery " makes YOUUU a thug. deal with that Akira and understand that you are out there being a jerk to women you apppparently want to screw and see maybe long term whose breasties you might be infatuated with aand, you're breaking laws! you're a little runnammok shithead...  and we still care anyway.  and if I'm talking old ppl lingo.. then i guess that would be because you mental f*ckers make me feel like that... when tf do you ppl grow up already??.. 
Repro , i already said he could by virtue of laws I learnt in my security guard course claim self defense. i just feel like they're trying to make an excuse to  make a tado about it if they still pursue contact with each other..  shift the blame on mee then if you have to but .. idnknow what tf you're on about and I dont know you well enough to care past yay deep if you're going to be like that.  i really was trying to help. f*ck it. Glad you all know everything. What is this anyway? Children of the corn?? yay  .


Soo banned .  I can't even take it back .
peace.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 20, 2007)

This thread is immature.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

I like this Black Guy and his Pulp Fiction quotes already. 

----
What the fuck is this about Lotus getting banned? 

----
Double, it's funny!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Wow. ..
> 
> wow.
> you asked for help and advice and opinions Akira.. you always do. i give it and then i have a whole group of ppl breathing on me and getting heavy??.. aww.. I really was trying to help you .. as I always do because I care about everyone in general - sucker I am - but if the perspective was so far out of your 20 / teen something mentalities - then I'm guilty as the assho;e you're trying to convince me I am and I'm sorry. Sometimes I jus dnknow how to get the f?*ck through to some of you kids.
> ...



 Holy christ hun, you just wont stop either.  Why do girls play the "ill get the last word game?"  

I read your first paragraph and that was it.  Writing a lot of shit doesnt display intelligence by the way, especially with the double consonants. 

Anyway, help?  You offered me help?  What help was that?  The only helpful thing you said was good luck, which is a stock answer as much as the rest of your descriptions towards me.  

Youve declared your story and its clear that youre hurt from your own demons.   I am not one of them, no matter how many consonants you use.

Youre stereotypical.  Because I have a battery charge, I must have a short temper.  Because it was a girl, I must be a woman beater.  Because a black guy stole from you, that means all of them will.   Ridiculous.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Wow. ..
> 
> wow.
> you asked for help and advice and opinions Akira.. you always do. i give it and then i have a whole group of ppl breathing on me and getting heavy??.. aww.. I really was trying to help you .. as I always do because I care about everyone in general - sucker I am - but if the perspective was so far out of your 20 / teen something mentalities - then I'm guilty as the assho;e you're trying to convince me I am and I'm sorry. Sometimes I jus dnknow how to get the f?*ck through to some of you kids.
> ...


Wow. You know, I didn't want to take clear cut sides on this one, but this was pretty uncalled for in my opinion. I don't know if you've been rambling like this in your other posts earlier, because as said before, I just skip them because they are usually so long and hard to read. I think you have Akira pegged all wrong. Personally, I can see how it went down. It was after hours and Akira and friends along with the crazy girl and friends are walking back to their cars/places. Maybe words were exchanged that set off the crazy girl who then proceeds to start a scene and gets in Akira's face because she's "one of those girls." Ontop of being one of those girls, she's drunk, so it's bitch x1000. No one can stand her annoying rambling and she is still following Akira around, yelling in his face. Finally, Akira loses his cool and pushes her out of his way because he's trying to get somewhere and she's just pissing everyone off. The bitch is drunk and already off balance so she goes down. Out of crazy and for pride issues, she decides to get back at Akira by fucking him over. It was done out of anger, not out of being wronged/hurt. If anything, she was probably used to guys taking this type of shit from her so the shove took her by surprise. She wasn't hurt. "Simple Battery" . Obviously it wasn't that serious (like it was a punch or slap to the face), or there would be a more serious charge. This is a crock.

You can tell this girl is a lowlife. She's sending thugs after Akira waiting for him outside of his work and leaving threatening phone calls to intimidate him. If this wasn't bogus, she'd leave it into the hands of the law; she's already fucking him over bigtime with this inconvenience.

It might be a good idea to try to find out if she's done this before (called cops on people for bogus things).

And I get what you're saying about your friend. I could *NEVER *see my best friend or one of my best friends making any statement to the police against me, unless it on the level of murder or something (and even then, I'm not sure). That is true betrayal. For anyone who thinks otherwise, try to put yourself in Akira's shoes and have your best friend put you in jail.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

Damn.

Want to represent me?


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Wow. ..
> 
> wow.
> you asked for help and advice and opinions Akira.. you always do. i give it and then i have a whole group of ppl breathing on me and getting heavy??.. aww.. I really was trying to help you .. as I always do because I care about everyone in general - sucker I am - but if the perspective was so far out of your 20 / teen something mentalities - then I'm guilty as the assho;e you're trying to convince me I am and I'm sorry. Sometimes I jus dnknow how to get the f?*ck through to some of you kids.
> ...


 
Ok, word of advice.  Not every post you make needs to be the Old Testament.  If I wanted to read something that long I'd read War and Peace.  

Selective editing is your friend.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 20, 2007)

Please stop quoting Blooming lotus.  You are wasting valuable bandwidth.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

True Story


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## largepkg (Jul 20, 2007)

This poor girl just doesn't get it...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 20, 2007)

KentDog said:


> .
> 
> You can tell this girl is a lowlife. She's sending thugs after Akira waiting for him outside of his work and leaving threatening phone calls to intimidate him. If this wasn't bogus, she'd leave it into the hands of the law; she's already fucking him over bigtime with this inconvenience.
> 
> ...



duh. okay. that's what I 'm getting at. Akira has regularly mentioned he has trouble sorting out wheat from chaff in terms of women.. and Ii'm saying " get it yet or what?". I call that helping. .If you don't then okay. If we can learn how to recognise these types of ppl beforre they screw us or unleash whatever we screw oursellves with, then we don't have to through it.
..aas much as I don't like she was pushed. Just pick on the drunken retard then.


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 20, 2007)

i was hoping to just edit that last comment, however,..
that girl Akira is obviously troubled herself. to go out and be getting drunk and accosting and harrassing youu like that, all i'm saying is that I 'd like to see you take care more care in the types of women and their life - circumstances and spiritual positions that you get your self so intimately caught up in. It obviously plagues you because you keep brining it up here.
I do think i'd like to see you claim self defense and win. It's not a nice situation but the trick is learning how to getting so intimately involved in them and with ppl who might help get you into them.
That's all i meant. i really do wish you luck with it.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread but in all seriousness BL, if you teach the English language why don't you use it properly? Is it really that hard to spell out a couple of more words and possibly use the spell check feature? 

You should take pride in something you supposedly know so much about rather than destroy it!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> i was hoping to just edit that last comment, however,..
> that girl Akira is obviously troubled herself. to go out and be getting drunk and accosting and harrassing youu like that, all i'm saying is that *I 'd like to see you take care more care in the types of women and their life - circumstances and spiritual positions that you get your self so intimately caught up in. It obviously plagues you because you keep brining it up here.*
> I do think i'd like to see you claim self defense and win. It's not a nice situation but the trick is learning how to getting so intimately involved in them and with ppl who might help get you into them.
> That's all i meant. i really do wish you luck with it.
> ...



This was the first of its kind for my life.

Again, ugh, this has never happened before.  All other problems mentioned on this board before were pissing and moaning about everyday's exaggerrated bullshit.

Which brings me off to a tangent...

Nowadays when I want to start a new thread about some sort of opinionated subject, I stop and think "well what are they going to immediately say?"  I always come up with an answer, which would be basically be the same answer Id come up with.  For example, if I came on here and said "my gfriend is cheating, what do I do?"  Gee, I wonder what responces ill hear..   So now, I stop myself and await more troubling subjects like this one.

This hasnt happened before so I clearly would like to hear any answers.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 21, 2007)

It's funny how the further we get in on our owwn paths and with our owwn development how not only do we attract that "genre" of more needy types, and have to turn them down for obvious reasons after what is usually a fun explosive climax , but it also gets harder to find tolerance for.
Whaddyou do? you can't go around doing it all the time. I try to not bother in real life too much myself but if I do go there on them, .. which I selectively might do from tme to time, then I kind of do my best to do them properly. 

AS long as you can muster some best interest - both yours and there's - which will maybe force you at some stage to re-define as you begin to care more - and for me it was only being confronted with loosing my kid through some dodgy and untrue accusations   and from an awwesome time I had with a hot guy I met talking some real nice good sense that didn't want me to leave his life and instead wanted me to try to put a long term picture and life together with him that really made mee myself become more honest about what that really meant and for me myself if love was going to be existing and I might want some -then you should be fine.
My only advice is that if you dOnt have their best interest in mind , and caan't do them properly, then leave them alone.. because they are trouble . that iis the point.

I don't know if you 'll use or take on board anything I've said to you but you remind me of so many I 'd like to see on their feet sometime and that can be exactly the sort of thing that doesn't get you there. 



Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 23, 2007)

I didn't bother to read any but the first page....................
Bottom line is this.................you can't put your hands on anyone, male or female.......if you do, it's assault and you can be arrested. For me, depending on the situation, circumstances or who it was depends if they go to jail or not. If it was a domestic between male and female and there was something physical and you have proof, by law you have no choice but to arrest.(In NC)


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I met with my lawyer.  He is going to talk with my friends/witnesses (1 good, 1 bad) and see where it goes from there.

I cant wait to hear what my friend tells him what he saw and what he wrote down.  He seems regrettful and wants to make it up, but with that statement, I dont know how he could save me.  I havent spoken to him nor plan to, but my lawyer said he will and then well get a better idea of how serious this could be...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I didn't bother to read any but the first page....................
> Bottom line is this.................you can't put your hands on anyone, male or female.......if you do, it's assault and you can be arrested. For me, depending on the situation, circumstances or who it was depends if they go to jail or not. If it was a domestic between male and female and there was something physical and you have proof, by law you have no choice but to arrest.(In NC)



I think that this started because of favortism.

For a long time, 90% or better of all domestic violence call resulted in the man being arrested.  This stemmed from the belief that only men would assault a spouse and, even when I was proven that the woman did the assaulting, the guys would be more likely to let her off.

Now, with domestic violence, it's equal opportunity.  Everyone must be arrested.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Now, with domestic violence, it's equal opportunity.  Everyone must be arrested.



Amen to that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 23, 2007)

Had a neighbor named "Rocko".  6' tall 260lb strong as an ox kinda guy that wouldn't hurt anyone.  Three times the police showed up at his house with lights flashing.  All three times they hauled his WIFE away for domestic violence.  She was 95% sweetheart and 5% bitch with an inversely proportionate personality when she was drunk.  At a bar-b-que she was tanked and arrest number four happened.  I couldn't believe how hard she hit that guy.  He blocked most of her shots but she nailed him closed fisted a few times and he just siad "Okay that was it for you bitch" and dialed 911.  Off to jail she went.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

Guess I have to get her to hit me next time eh?  Shit, Id still be nervous Id get shafted.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Guess I have to get her to hit me next time eh?  Shit, Id still be nervous Id get shafted.



Stupid girl! 

That sharp object in her pocket is for injecting the test she's going to be taking for when she sees you again. You're a cool guy, but I'd say you sure make an impression on people.  

Every time I read this thread, I can't stop laughing. My abs were in some pain Saturday, then I saw this thread, god I thought my stomach was going to tear open (hard...to...breath...)!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

Hah, whats so funny about it?  All the really good shit was removed.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 23, 2007)

Any way to get your "friend" to say the police exaggerated his statement in the written report?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

I dont see how, he wrote it.  My lawyer said there might be gaps to "fill in" so who knows.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hah, whats so funny about it?  All the really good shit was removed.



Are you talking about my post, or something else that was deleted?

I sure hope that no one takes any offense to half the crap that I say, I just like to joke with people (especially in serious situations).

If you got a lawyer and she was drunk and doing stupid things, then I think you'll be fine. Would your friend be willing to say that she was drunk and disorderly? Was she acting aggressively (would he be willing to testify to that as well)? I think that if you can show that she was acting aggressively (or maybe just threateningly) toward you, you might be able to justify your actions (I hope so anyways, sexism really sucks doesn't it). Just a thought.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

Personally, I dont know what the hell my friend is going to do.  Because of his betrayal, this shit has become tedious.

I heard that he hung out with 2 of my friend on Saturday night...2 friends that have been arrested numerous times, love The Sopranos, and know me more than him.  Anyway, when I found out he was hanging out with them, I knew then he was getting desperate for social enetertainment.

Be that as it may, they knew about him writing a statement and were fucking flabbergasted.  The rat was saying hed change his statement, if he could.  Hes gotta be feeling that effects of being known as a potential rat.  Granted, I am no criminal by nature, but other people that know him may be and until this occurred, trusted him to some level.

I was talking to one of those fun-loving friends last night that hung out with the rat.  He said everything that was already said in here, so who cares, but he also said the rat was mad.  "I thnk hes mad at you for being mad at him." 

What, are we in the 3rd grade now?  Fine.  Ill meet him by the Couples' Tree after school.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 24, 2007)

He was definitely seeking someone to hangout with Saturday night.  He and I NEVER hangout without the group and he called me!  At least he called though... Repro flaked!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Personally, I dont know what the hell my friend is going to do.  Because of his betrayal, this shit has become tedious.
> 
> I heard that he hung out with 2 of my friend on Saturday night...2 friends that have been arrested numerous times, love The Sopranos, and know me more than him.  Anyway, when I found out he was hanging out with them, I knew then he was getting desperate for social enetertainment.
> 
> ...



I think the "rat" thing is taking this a bit far and it's time you start taking more responsibility for your own actions in this matter. While James is an idiot at times, he isn't someone I would classify as a "rat" or even untruthful for that matter. It's not like he's been waiting around for you to break the law so he could turn you in. _You_ fucked up and he didn't lie for you. While I think he's an idiot for what he did, I don't see the need to make him an outcast. And having a reputation as a potential rat? WTF is that? We're not part of some underground crime syndicate, we're just regular dudes. Him having this new found "reputation" will not make me any less inclined to hang out with him. 

Sorry to say it, but if anyone is being "3rd grade" about this it's you. This kid has been your friend for years and he had a slip up _just like you did_. Cut the kid some slack. You basically think you are entitled to a "redo" on this whole situation but what James did is absolutely inexcusable? I don't see how that's fair at all. Shit happens and I'm willing to bet this is the first time James has been in a situation like that. He was scared and he reacted. His reaction sucked, but you can't really fault him for that (at least I can't), he's human.

I can see how you feel betrayed, I do, but take a step back and look at the big picture. If _you_ could keep your dick in your pants, avoid hanging out with some classless wigger bitch, getting offended by the fact that she likes big black cock and starting a shouting match with her (I'm still trying to figure out how any of that is James' fault), it's pretty easy to avoid situations like this. 

Did James fuck up? Yes.

But you fucked up worse. Stop projecting what you did on him and move on with it. Please. 

I plan on hanging out with James this weekend and I'm pretty confident doing so won't land me in jail. 


P.S. This makes me laugh:



> I heard that he hung out with 2 of my friend on Saturday night...2 friends that have been arrested numerous time...Be that as it may, they knew about him writing a statement and were fucking flabbergasted.



For some reason the opinions of habitual criminals doesn't hold much water in this situation.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> He was definitely seeking someone to hangout with Saturday night.  He and I NEVER hangout without the group and he called me!  At least he called though... Repro flaked!!!



I know, I know. I passed out early and then my phone had the awesome message "Insert SIM Card" all day Sunday when it WAS INSERTED.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 24, 2007)

And actually, to back up what ReproBro said ... YOU are right at this moment getting a redo from some of your IM friends.  BL is really the only one getting vocal about it, but you did put your hands on a woman.  Big no-no in our culture.  If that was my mom or sis you'd be eating through a straw.  If I did that to your mom or sis you'd be stalking me too.  We got rules about that sort of thing that have nothing to do with the law and you broke them.  Some cultures perform cliterectomies or otherwise subjugate their women.  We celebrate and cherish our women ... it's our culture and we are proud of that.   So the members here at IM give you a pass on this one.  As long as yo do not display any other type of abusive kinda behavior towards any other females that is  

Maybe you might consider that you put your friend in a pretty fucked up situation.  It isn't his fault he has to deal with all this police business, get the looks from his friends, and re-examine the relationships of those who were just a short time ago his bro's.  This is all your handywork.  Maybe, just maybe ... you owe him an apology for getting him into this shit in the first place.  

Would I have risked my job, my liberty, or a big chunk of my life for you over this?    Dunno ... might.  Might not.  I've worked hard and sacrificed much to be able to do what I do and what you did doesn't seem to me to be something worthy of risking what I've achieved to defend.  It would be a tough call AKIRA.  If we was best bro's then yeah I'd stand behind ya without flinching.  But the relationship you've described with this guy isn't that.  Sounds like you were just friends.

Understand something here now.  I'm not trying to insult you as a man or denigrate you as a person.  I'm just trying to add to what's been said.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2007)

^ Oh no, I was already in this thread earlier last week and tore shit up.  It got out of hand so I removed all related posts.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think that this started because of favortism.
> 
> For a long time, 90% or better of all domestic violence call resulted in the man being arrested.  This stemmed from the belief that only men would assault a spouse and, even when I was proven that the woman did the assaulting, the guys would be more likely to let her off.
> 
> Now, with domestic violence, it's equal opportunity.  Everyone must be arrested.



There was one domestic where the guy and girl both had marks on them from fighting............BOTH went to jail. Sat them in the back seat next to each other


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 24, 2007)

Jodi said:


> ^ Oh no, I was already in this thread earlier last week and tore shit up.  It got out of hand so I removed all related posts.


Lol ... did you get a lil rowdy here Jodi?  I didn't see that.  Well, don't delete my stuff cuz I'm behaving.  I'm not bashing AKIRA or trying to be a dick.  I do get defensive of the weak, the young, or the female gender.  That's my own personality disorder, but I'll play nice in here.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 24, 2007)

dg806 said:


> There was one domestic where the guy and girl both had marks on them from fighting............BOTH went to jail. Sat them in the back seat next to each other


Here in Austin if the police get called on a domestic dispute with violence the rule is that someone goes to jail every time.  No exceptions.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lol ... did you get a lil rowdy here Jodi?  I didn't see that.  Well, don't delete my stuff cuz I'm behaving.  I'm not bashing AKIRA or trying to be a dick.  I do get defensive of the weak, the young, or the female gender.  That's my own personality disorder, but I'll play nice in here.


You could say that.....I was in rare form and it really was rare form.  Doesn't change how I feel about the whole situation though, which I won't get into again.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lol ... did you get a lil rowdy here Jodi?



 



BoneCrusher said:


> I do get defensive of the weak, the young, or the female gender.  That's my own personality disorder, but I'll play nice in here.



That's what kinda happened to me this morning. All this "James bashing" struck a chord with me. Didn't mean to call AKIRA out but as a friend it's more my responsibility to tell him like it is than others. 

I just hope I did more good than harm.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That's what kinda happened to me this morning. All this "James bashing" struck a chord with me. Didn't mean to call AKIRA out but *as a friend it's more my responsibility to tell him like it is than others*.
> 
> I just hope I did more good than harm.


AKIRA is a man ... he can take a crack on the beak from you without needing a script  for prosac.  Hope I'm not stepping outta line here as far as you're concerned ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> AKIRA is a man ... he can take a crack on the beak from you without needing a script  for prosac.  Hope I'm not stepping outta line here as far as you're concerned ...



Oh no, not at all. That's not what I meant by that. I was really just trying to justify my own words.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont see how, he wrote it.


_He _filled out paperwork? That sounds very... voluntary.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 24, 2007)

KentDog said:


> _He _filled out paperwork? That sounds very... voluntary.



Yeah, that's why we're gonna take James out for a ride on _The Stugots_.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 24, 2007)

KentDog said:


> _He _filled out paperwork? That sounds very... voluntary.


If being  under police questioning can be called a "voluntary" situation ... then yes providing false witness testimony and _then_ being required to commit perjury when it goes to court _is_ voluntary.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Would I have risked my job, my liberty, or a big chunk of my life for you over this?    Dunno ... might.  Might not.  I've worked hard and sacrificed much to be able to do what I do and what you did doesn't seem to me to be something worthy of risking what I've achieved to defend.  It would be a tough call AKIRA.  If we was best bro's then yeah I'd stand behind ya without flinching.  But the relationship you've described with this guy isn't that.  Sounds like you were just friends.



Here, Ill quote you BC to start his out.  

My last entry was written in a time of anger.  Actually no, it was confusion.  I gave him the label as "rat" cuz then everyone knows that I am talking about.  Its an extreme term, but it avoids more questions that Id liek to answer than those that say "would do yo u mean rat?!  were not in a mafia!!!!" 

I am also not projecting.  I gotta admit, that part made me laugh.  Thats a character judgement and what were discussing is action.  He took action.  Bottom line!  Theres no sugar coating, theres no masks, as KentDog said, he volunteered info..for what reason?  Did he really think he was going to jail if he said he didnt see anything?  No bloody way.

Can I sit here and say that I would never do what he did?  Sure, anyone can, but ive been put to the test.  And believe me, it was a lot more stressful than this misdameanor...  

Now onto BC's quote..

Bone, James could be labeled as a best friend.  Ive actually defended his character to people that arent as close to him as I am.  On the flip side, Ive been a ball buster too.  James isnt exactly stupid...hes, uhh, hasty.  He makes decisions without thinking.  So hes not exactly dumb, just quick to the punch.  Weve all been there, shit, Ive been there sometimes (actually no, I am the complete opposite).  I dont want to make it sound like I am bashing him, so I wont go into what hes done that makes me say that hes hasty.

Truth is, this 'best friend' has said "id give you the shirt off my back if you needed it.  I think he would!  Thats why I am hurt.  I use the word betrayed to fend off any sory of pussy-ness that may shine through, but the truth is, yeah, I am hurt, shocked, lost.

A little history would prove that I dont cause James problems.  Like I said a few pages back, this is the first time its happened.  Fighting however has happened around James...and hes started it 100% of the times.  Even then, you can count these incidents on one hand.  And every time I defended him.  (Shouldve seen his drunk ass at Duffys a year ago  )  I bring up the history lesson cuz it helps paint a picture of a friendship of hardly any annoyances.  The night that this thread is about is really an annoyance more than a tragedy.  I can see if he said "ya know what nick, I am sick of this happening, im not going to protect you this time," if I annoyed him time and time again.  But I cant stress the term *isolated incident* enough.  

As far as the actual incident goes, I am dealing with it the best someone like me can.  Should I have pushed her?  No.  I am getting what I deserve.  Ive been called an idiot for paying a lawyer $2k for this, but fuck it, if it speeds this shit along and calms my mother down, so be it.  Do I regret doing it?  well, it depends... The actual pushing...no fucking way.  Seriously, that bitch deserved that push.  Regret doing it in front of James?  Yep.

In the end, yeah, I believe James and I will be friends.  We were too close and if this really is an *isolated incident *that I like to call it, then I have to label it along with everything.  I can seriously doubt that this would happen again, much less, in this sequence. :bounce:


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Here, Ill quote you BC to start his out.
> 
> * Do I regret doing it?  well, it depends... The actual pushing...no fucking way.*  Seriously, that bitch deserved that push.  Regret doing it in front of James?  Yep.


I was more and more a happy mofo to read what you had posted 'til I cam one this.  My heart sank right there.  There are rare times when a woman puts herself in the position of acting like a man through physical violence, or the threat of it.  Pointing a weapon for example is a damn good reason to harm a woman.  Coming at me with a bat or a machete would be a bad idea too.  There is not a combination of words that will justify a physical act short of the statement that she was about to do one of the above.  I mean yeah there are some whacked stuff like telling me she had just murdered my son or was about too.  Off the wall shit like that just doesn't happen in real life.  It's the in-your-face crap like you experienced that we all as men have to go through.  As a rule in our culture in-your-face women do not need physical action to be dealt with.  

What you just posted says more than you thought it said.  What you really said was "She acted in a way that allows me to get physical and *I would do it again*".  

What makes you think that touching her in that situation was acceptable in the first place and that this set of conditions would justify a repeat reaction?  

Again I'm not baggin' on ya here.  You posted this for public consumption ...  it's not like I want ya to be  or anything.  This is just a friendly conversation.


----------



## SYN (Jul 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> BINGO
> 
> And yet, this wasnt even a slap, but a shove.  A shove?!  Look, I wont get angry about the realization of what I did to her here considering the bitch was fine.



well, what'd you do to make her wanna block your exit in the first place?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 24, 2007)

BC, you always seem to be on point. 

I grew up in a physically abusive house. My father (a police officer) couldn't control his anger. On a weekly basis we'd walk into the house not knowing what we had coming. Either mom was gettin it or us kids were. I always felt better when he came after me or my brother. When he went after my mom or sister I was always crushed. 

Long story short, when I was 19 I made my feelings clear in no uncertain terms. He didn't like it but he knew he was a piece of shit and that the next time would be a awful mistake on his part.

Moral is and always will be, never hit a girl, lady, women, or even a bitch.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> If being  under police questioning can be called a "voluntary" situation ... then yes providing false witness testimony and _then_ being required to commit perjury when it goes to court _is_ voluntary.


You may have misunderstood my post. I was asking for clarification as to whether or not the friend physically wrote down some kind of statement as opposed to an officer taking down a statement. The reason being is because police can exaggerate and lie in their written police reports. By no means am I saying it happens often, but given my personal experience, it does happen.

I also was not suggesting his friend flat out lie about what had happened. I don't think there is any doubt the guy could have went about describing the situation in a different way. For example, the underaged girl was drunk and obnoxious, yelling and screaming at Akira, maybe even seemed unstable, which could been seen as posing as a physical threat. I know around here, the threat of violence, even if not verbal, can be taken as assualt. His friend could have said the push wasn't serious; the girl got right back up and was not hurt. You could go further and attack her character by telling of how this underaged drunk had handled the aftermath (sending thugs after Akira at his work and leaving threatening voicemails). That was all I was saying .


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2007)

KentDog said:


> You may have misunderstood my post. I was asking for clarification as to whether or not the friend physically wrote down some kind of statement as opposed to an officer taking down a statement. The reason being is because police can exaggerate and lie in their written police reports. By no means am I saying it happens often, but given my personal experience, it does happen.
> 
> I also was not suggesting his friend flat out lie about what had happened. I don't think there is any doubt the guy could have went about describing the situation in a different way. For example, the underaged girl was drunk and obnoxious, yelling and screaming at Akira, maybe even seemed unstable, which could been seen as posing as a physical threat. I know around here, the threat of violence, even if not verbal, can be taken as assualt. His friend could have said the push wasn't serious; the girl got right back up and was not hurt. You could go further and attack her character by telling of how this underaged drunk had handled the aftermath (sending thugs after Akira at his work and leaving threatening voicemails). That was all I was saying .


to go along...if I recall...he did say that she was poking him in the forehead...which IS assault...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 24, 2007)

largepkg said:


> I grew up in a physically abusive house. My father (a police officer) couldn't control his anger. On a weekly basis we'd walk into the house not knowing what we had coming. Either mom was gettin it or us kids were. I always felt better when he came after me or my brother. When he went after my mom or sister I was always crushed.
> 
> Long story short, when I was 19 I made my feelings clear in no uncertain terms. He didn't like it but he knew he was a piece of shit and that the next time would be a awful mistake on his part.
> 
> Moral is and always will be, never hit a girl, lady, women, or even a bitch.



I totally relate.  The father figure from my childhood days was a real piece of work ...  ... and eventually got


----------



## maniclion (Jul 24, 2007)

The keenest sorrow is to recognize ourselves as the sole cause of all our adversities.
  - Sophocles


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2007)

largepkg said:


> BC, you always seem to be on point.
> 
> I grew up in a physically abusive house. My father (a police officer) couldn't control his anger. On a weekly basis we'd walk into the house not knowing what we had coming. Either mom was gettin it or us kids were. I always felt better when he came after me or my brother. When he went after my mom or sister I was always crushed.
> 
> ...





I'm with you a 100%.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 24, 2007)

This may be silly to say, but what is the difference between hitting a woman and hitting a very small, violence challenged man?  I can get into a fight with a 140 pound weakling  or I can get into it with a 160 pound thick woman.  I can beat the crap out of the little man, or push the woman.  Regardless of the law or morals, which is worse?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> to go along...if I recall...he did say that she was poking him in the forehead...which IS assault...



Thank you for remembering.

Not to go against BC or his points, but she did put her hands on me against my will before I pushed her.  Why am I not declaring self defense?  Cuz its too hard to prove, especially when a statement written by your friend says otherwise.  :scrath: Although, he didnt say if he did or did not put that in there.  And James is bad with descriptions....  well have to see.



Stewart20 said:


> This may be silly to say, but what is the difference between hitting a woman and hitting a very small, violence challenged man? I can get into a fight with a 140 pound weakling or I can get into it with a 160 pound thick woman. I can beat the crap out of the little man, or push the woman. Regardless of the law or morals, which is worse?



This brings up a good comparison and I have actually dealt with this...

I have a friend that when he lived here, used to get into fights and actually cheap shot people.  Coincidently, the people he always struck were smaller than him, sometimes by half!  I thought it was very bully like and just high on the pussy scale.  I always thought, why not just slap someone smaller than you?  I mean, if he really did 'fuck your ex' and you want to do something, slap him.  Punching or even beating the hell out of someone half your size isnt very commending or a test of manhood. 

Whats the difference in if its a girl?  I dont know...its a good question really.  First thing I can think of is most women just dont know how to punch, much less defend themselves.

...Come to think of it, its like fighting a kid, a teenager.  Just no contest.  Damn Stewart, id say there is no difference.  Both situations are uncalled for.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> This may be silly to say, but what is the difference between hitting a woman and hitting a very small, violence challenged man? I can get into a fight with a 140 pound weakling or I can get into it with a 160 pound thick woman. I can beat the crap out of the little man, or push the woman. Regardless of the law or morals, which is worse?


who is aggressing who?
A man should never be a bully or assault a woman.
A man IS allowed to defend himself.
Whether a little person or female. Same ending: use as little force as possible to end the conflict.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

largepkg said:


> BC, you always seem to be on point.
> 
> I grew up in a physically abusive house. My father (a police officer) couldn't control his anger. On a weekly basis we'd walk into the house not knowing what we had coming. Either mom was gettin it or us kids were. I always felt better when he came after me or my brother. When he went after my mom or sister I was always crushed.
> 
> ...



What about a shove/push?  Yes, I know how the law is defined, but you said "Moral."  There is a difference...especially when you know the result (possible injury).


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> who is aggressing who?
> A man should never be a bully or assault a woman.
> A man IS allowed to defend himself.
> Whether a little person or female. Same ending: use as little force as possible to end the conflict.



Youre a bouncer, so you know how crazy women can get.  Ive done Loss Prevention at 3 department stores and women are the hardest to deal with, but they never leave with any scars or any breaking of the skin.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Why am I not declaring self defense?  Cuz its too hard to prove, especially when a statement written by your friend says otherwise.  :scrath: Although, he didnt say if he did or did not put that in there.  And James is bad with descriptions....  well have to see.


Ask the attorney prosecuting you for a copy of the report. They shouldn't be able to say no.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Ask the attorney prosecuting you for a copy of the report. They shouldn't be able to say no.



Thats already underway.  Now that I have a lawyer doing everything, I dont even need to talk about this issue, but so many opinions....I love arguements like this, even if I get ripped to shreds.

I am still trying to figure out how I will directly respond to BC's post..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I was more and more a happy mofo to read what you had posted 'til I cam one this.  My heart sank right there.  There are rare times when a woman puts herself in the position of acting like a man through physical violence, or the threat of it.  Pointing a weapon for example is a damn good reason to harm a woman.  Coming at me with a bat or a machete would be a bad idea too.  There is not a combination of words that will justify a physical act short of the statement that she was about to do one of the above.  I mean yeah there are some whacked stuff like telling me she had just murdered my son or was about too.  Off the wall shit like that just doesn't happen in real life.  It's the in-your-face crap like you experienced that we all as men have to go through.  As a rule in our culture in-your-face women do not need physical action to be dealt with.



This reminds me of an old example I heard sometime ago about cause and effect.

Lets say I came to your house and asked to use your lawnmower 10 times and 10 times I returned it right after I was finished.  I ask to use it one more time, only something comes up and I dont return it right away.  You get annoyed.  I am now remember as someone that doesnt return things promptly, even though I had already done so 10 previous times.  

My reaction to her was an isolated incident...I never told you how many times a girl has yelled at me, threatened me, or even...touched me.



BoneCrusher said:


> What you just posted says more than you thought it said.  What you really said was "She acted in a way that allows me to get physical and *I would do it again*".



Thats speculation.  I made a statement in black & white and it cant be disputed.  While were speculating, I can go back and wonder what I coulda done differently....and honestly, I cant see how anything wouldve changed.  Shoving her off of me wouldve happened and couldve happened to anyone.  But...thats speculation.



BoneCrusher said:


> What makes you think that touching her in that situation was acceptable in the first place and that this set of conditions would justify a repeat reaction?



I dont know, cuz times have changed?  Just cuz its a girl doesnt mean they get a free shot all the time.  Even in the pits of anger, I sprung out a shove/push where others wouldve just punched her right in her face.  Girlfriends have annoyed me more than this girl did, yet Ive never struck any of them.  Please dont take what happened or what I said out of context. 




BoneCrusher said:


> Again I'm not baggin' on ya here.  You posted this for public consumption ...  it's not like I want ya to be  or anything.  This is just a friendly conversation.



No problem!  Keep it coming.  I dont think ill be posting new threads like this one anytime soon, lets live it up!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> This reminds me of an old example I heard sometime ago about cause and effect.
> 
> Lets say I came to your house and asked to use your lawnmower 10 times and 10 times I returned it right after I was finished.  I ask to use it one more time, only something comes up and I dont return it right away.  You get annoyed.  I am now remember as someone that doesnt return things promptly, even though I had already done so 10 previous times.
> 
> ...



I have some feminist friends who would completely agree with you, hell, they probably would have knocked her to the ground themselves. They do not believe that women should be treated differently than men in any situation. Women are just as strong, sometimes more so, and they have the same capacity to do bad things. I think the old way of thinking has to go away, man hits woman - jail, woman hits man - nothing? - Everyone must be arrested and all parties regardless of gender or sexual orientation or what ever, must be treated the same way, the same rules must apply to everyone (another instance where, in my opinion, society has to adapt).


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 24, 2007)

Akira?.. I'm probably the last person here that you want to hear from about this but let me tell you a quick yarn..

My little sister.. crazy - gorjus - same violent neglected upbringing I had - single mum of 1 baby at the time of this incident ( conceived at 16 mind you) and just discoverd her Jessie and hot boys also abused growing up - sharing drug habit..
Before I begin, I was in the alphas crew on myy security guard course too.. ma you know about about me..
Although prior this I 've allways been street vocally and physically protective of the lame and disorderly, .. when my sister's first baby was not even one yet, in an amphetamine skitz she picked up her up and shook te shit out of her saying " I hate you I hate you etc etc" .. thinking " fuck this baby could diie here", I grabbed the baby off her put her in the crib and i tackled my sister and pinned her.. she jerked her head up and bit a mofo mouthful of my leg out of my body ..like aaate my leg ( TF??!  )..
..  i then released her and she said was going to stab me .. so I got her a knife and said that that should do the job best if she wanted to try.. crazy little bitch @).. she's never been held accountable for that ..because iii let her get the fuck away with it.. 
My dad.. violent our whooole lives.. asshole.. when he's not at church or sugar coating "treats" - food / shelter / hi bye stuff..
Attacked me on a visit home one yr.. so I broke his ribs and might've smashed a tooth..  i think he gets now that he can't do that shit and get away with it..
Anyway point is that I personally would nevver attack or strike first.. but through shaolin budhism, I learnt to will myself to acknowledge an incomming strike before it lands and defend the fucking thing before it gets there. Dont take shit ya know.. it'll drive you mad.. defend beforrehand and with as least force as is neccessary.. exactly how the police and law define acceptable use of force levels.. might mean that you have to execute a hold or lock and call the police .. fun games alll of it's own ( and I do understand that's probably where you 'll want to tell me to shove it ) but you can't go wrong doing that .. don't take shit.. but that means you can't deal it neither. I'm really happy for your spirit that you got to say and hear out loud that shee assaulted you first.
Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 24, 2007)

I got 2 paragraphs in before my frontal lobe dissolved and dripped out of my nose.



> Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 24, 2007)

heh. try living it .

anyway if I could find a crying simley I'd just post that. What frustration?!:/.

BtL.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

I never read her posts.  Not cuz theyre argumentative, but because theyre not legible.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 24, 2007)

oh. thaat must be why you quoted and asked me something on another thread


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 24, 2007)

If that was meant to say thanks for caring about me BL, then you're welcome.
Leave you with it..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> If that was meant to say thanks for caring about me BL, then you're welcome.
> Leave *it *with you. .



Fixed.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 24, 2007)

Take a look at Akira's avatar.  How ironic.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 24, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Akira?.. I'm probably the last person here that you want to hear from about this but let me tell you a quick yarn..
> 
> My little sister.. crazy - gorjus - same violent neglected upbringing I had - single mum of 1 baby at the time of this incident ( conceived at 16 mind you) and just discoverd her Jessie and hot boys also abused growing up - sharing drug habit..
> Before I begin, I was in the alphas crew on myy security guard course too.. ma you know about about me..
> ...


These posts remind me of this chick who used to come around here by the name of KillerAbz, everyone of her posts were as coherent and easily deciphered as Blooming Loco's....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL ... AKIRA there's a saying that backs up what you posted:

You can build a hundred bridges and save a thousand lives and people just don't really notice you much.  But you suck one dick? ... and you're a cocksucker for life!!!

I'm gonna stop hackin' on ya cuz the Monkish part of me is catching lil discrepancies in some of the things you've posted so I see this stretching on with drastically deminishing returns.  I'm starting to feel like I'm picking on you, while seeing nothing else to say that would be fresh.  I don't wanna turn into this


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Take a look at Akira's avatar.  How ironic.



Hah, I noticed that earlier!!!!  




BoneCrusher said:


> OL ... AKIRA there's a saying that backs up what you posted:
> 
> You can build a hundred bridges and save a thousand lives and people just don't really notice you much. But you suck one dick? ... and you're a cocksucker for life!!!
> 
> I'm gonna stop hackin' on ya cuz the Monkish part of me is catching lil discrepancies in some of the things you've posted so I see this stretching on with drastically deminishing returns. I'm starting to feel like I'm picking on you, while seeing nothing else to say that would be fresh. I don't wanna turn into this



Aw come on Bone!  It truly isnt as bad as it seems on paper.  Just remember, no one was there to see it, so its hard to determine what was deserved and what should be avoided.  I dont expect anyone to make that approach without ill caution.

If youve got questions ask away!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hah, I noticed that earlier!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not as though you beat her down then kicked in her back door leaving DNA samples as you went.  This is a simple case of simple battery.  You're busted and you'll pay the man.  I have no questions and there is really nothing left to say.  Well, there is this one other issue.  I'm afraid if I post again then you'll feel the need  to post again too.  That's fine it's your thread and all ... but then Blooming ***edited*** will follow you with another post.  _*That*_ would be more than I can endure.  The unchecked spelling, whacked syntax, the total lack of cohesive paragraph structure, and the completely random placement of sentence breaks are a complete show stopper for me.  I almost never read what he/she posts because to do so would surely cause me an embolism.  AKIRA I haven't changed my will yet.  My ex would get everything.  Sorry man but you're just asking too much of me here.  

If _you_ have any questions for me go ahead and fire away as well.  Maybe I can just put blooming lotus on ignore.  I've never done that before I don't think ... er have I?   I'll check.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

To be honest, i don't really get what you all dont get alot of the time, but I have said my piece on enough here already. At least no-one 'll want to email for yrs on end trying to make friends with me off -line i guess  . 
i'll take it on board. 

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> i'll take it on board.



Are you going on a trip?

On a boat?

On a plane?

On a train?

What the fuck are you taking on board, and what the fuck are you boarding?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Don't forget this angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I didnt see the caption.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 25, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Are you going on a trip?
> 
> On a boat?
> 
> ...



hahah yea I had a problem with this guy before too

his words are cryptic...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2007)

her


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Are you going on a trip?
> 
> On a boat?
> 
> ...


It's not that hard to really understand her if you took the time.

Take it on board = simply means, she will take whatever friendship she can on this board.

You are all way to critical of her.  Yes, I agree it can be difficult to follow what she is saying but if you look at her choice of words, and where she is trying to go with things, you can tell she is very intelligent.  Her sentence structure isn't always concise but damn, why be so mean?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It's not that hard to really understand her if you took the time.
> 
> Take it on board = simply means, she will take whatever friendship she can on this board.
> 
> You are all way to critical of her.  Yes, I agree it can be difficult to follow what she is saying but if you look at her choice of words, and where she is trying to go with things, you can tell she is very intelligent.  Her sentence structure isn't always concise but damn, why be so mean?



I think everyone is being mean now because we've told her nicely in the past numerous times that we can't understand her posts, and we know she can write legibly, yet she still choses to write the way she does. That's flat out disrespectful to everyone on the board IMO. Sure if you take 10 minutes you can figure out what she has to say, but at this point I know she's fully aware that the vast majority of the members can't understand or just don't take the time to understand what she's typing. You would think that if she had any interest in being a respected member of this board she could do herself and all of us a favor and at the least use semi-proper English, but she doesn't. 

She's intelligent, I agree. Now lets see her apply just a bit of that and type like a normal person.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2007)

She started getting shit before anyone said _anything_ to her in this thread.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> She started getting shit before anyone said _anything_ to her in this thread.



I'm well aware of that. Just take a peek at this thread and you will see the rift that her grammar is causing. I'm sure I can find many more.

I don't think it's really that much to ask of her to just type normally.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

It's nice of you to defend her Jodi.  I respect that.  

My issues with Blooming Lotus are that when I read through her posts it takes twice as long than if I were to read a post from Decker or another long winded member ... like myself.  I write some long posts sometimes, but I take the time to spell check my content and arrange some kind of structure so that those who choose to read my drivel can.

The second problem is that I get a general feeling of make believe in her posts.  Her content is always at the extreme of everything.  In danny's boxing thread she went on and on about training for a zillion hours a day and how as a world champion martial artists she would blah blah blah and like with the other world champions she knows he should blah blah blah.  Here she understands abuse because her family was doomed to live under the worst kinda conditions, her husband was murdered, and she was blah blah blah.   It's the common theme with her.  Everything is always maxed out.  Strikes me a a little fictitious.

So when you add up her convoluted writing non-style with what seems to to me to be fabricated content you get a result that's open to some negative responses.

Of course that's just my opinion, and I _could_ be wrong.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2007)

I see many of the same grammatical errors   One thing I think she does is write as she speaks.  When you think about it, when you are talking with friends, how often do you speak like you write?  It's very unlikely you pause in the right places, stop take a breath after a sentence to continue your next one.  I'm not saying it's easy to always understand her but there may be reasons why her grammar isn't up to par and we already know she isn't from the US.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I see many of the same grammatical errors   One thing I think she does is write as she speaks.  When you think about it, when you are talking with friends, how often do you speak like you write?  It's very unlikely you pause in the right places, stop take a breath after a sentence to continue your next one.  I'm not saying it's easy to always understand her but there may be reasons why her grammar isn't up to par and we already know she isn't from the US.



She's actually said that English is her first language, and she teaches English, to teachers!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> She's actually said that English is her first language, and she teaches English, to teachers!


She is still not from this country.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

Whe she feels put to task she writes with perfect grammar.  

this is a choice she makes because ewhs deosnl;t want to taske the time to fix what she mistypes inh her postss.

Edit**
I wear(wore) a size 15 wedding ring.  Keyboards are not designed for large fingers.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> She is still not from this country.


 
Exactly.  All those words were spelled in Australian.  Fair dinkum.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2007)

Her spelling is not the problem, it's her grammar.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll back off again and not denigrate this member for the simple fact that it's a female.  Woman bashing already has AKIRA in a deep shit ... I don't wanna join him


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I see many of the same grammatical errors   One thing I think she does is write as she speaks.  When you think about it, when you are talking with friends, how often do you speak like you write?  It's very unlikely you pause in the right places, stop take a breath after a sentence to continue your next one.  I'm not saying it's easy to always understand her but there may be reasons why her grammar isn't up to par and we already know she isn't from the US.


She types as if she has a vibrator in her hand....I swear I've never seen a person on a chat board who stuttered....Also a little bit of Yodaish reaarangments have I noticed....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2007)

maniclion said:


> She types as if she has a vibrator in her hand....I swear I've never seen a person on a chat board who stuttered....Also a little bit of Yodaish reaarangments have I noticed....


hmm...the farce in strong in this one...


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 25, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hmm...the farce in strong in this one...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It's not that hard to really understand her if you took the time.
> 
> Take it on board = simply means, she will take whatever friendship she can on this board.
> 
> You are all way to critical of her.  Yes, I agree it can be difficult to follow what she is saying but if you look at her choice of words, and where she is trying to go with things, you can tell she is very intelligent.  Her sentence structure isn't always concise but damn, why be so mean?



to "take something on board"  . Idiom. meaning. will reflect on it and take it seriously with intention of using the conclusion fromn such reflection in long term character.
colloquial tranlation - i have no idea wtf you're on about but I feel like shit now so thank you I will go away and re-contemplate which one of us is being the ignorant asshole if any.


Jodi, despite that you're trying to defend me - albeit patronisingly as it is- you can shove you're "grammar isn't up to par " comment farr up your ass. I aced my entire English teacvhers class in grammar and in every other aspect. I also aced national enlish / science and maths tests scoring in the 96 % of all gradings nation wide percentile aand scored one off the top score available in the army apptitude exams I sat whilst trying to enlist. I have an I.Q. higher than 80-90 % of the world and I play on punctuatin inflections because it is called having a personality. It helps me beat the doldrums of counseling ppl who would otherwise bore the fuck out of me. All for my own entertainment. I am also somewhat more enlightened than most pplo i meet and it's really fucking isolating to so often be the only one who gets a bigger picture and has that broad of a perspective. really fucking tough.  so when ppl hear it, it sounds unintelligible. I don't know what to do about that bar withdraw.

Bonecrusher. I don't think youu don't understand me so much need a good cry shoulder yourself. I get that you don't want to talk about it when you're not about to go crazy you have no one to spill your guts to. I don't want hear it except I already noticed. I heard the first time. Divorced. Single dad. ( ?) new relationship( ??) etc.

Do you Americans understand btw, that if we use youur spelling and so on here that we will be marked incorrect!??.. Good on you for your intercultural international tolerances.. no tf wondfer ppl around the world want to blow up the self-ignorant of the community.

It's like dealing with mofo rebel teenagers.. alll the godamming time. tiresome shiit for the great part. 

The only farce btw is that love exists and I can make it alll on my own upholding alll my morals and that I'm going to find a man I like and tolerate long enough to want to put a life togther with ( or even screw at this pioint would be nice) and I can't testify either way. . so for now I'm going with that it could and I might.  Shit long journey. 

Maniclon,., you have noo idea just how smooth my voice is.. in aany language  .

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> It's nice of you to defend her Jodi.  I respect that.
> 
> My issues with Blooming Lotus are that when I read through her posts it takes twice as long than if I were to read a post from Decker or another long winded member ... like myself.  I write some long posts sometimes, but I take the time to spell check my content and arrange some kind of structure so that those who choose to read my drivel can.
> 
> ...



You should see my daughter to try maintain faith in what I'm doing. i get that when i get close to ppl out here in real world land too.. ppl are ignorant and fearful and skeptical - and even envious should it all be true- enough to want to proactively pull us down if they can mostly.. superficially anyway.yep shit up hill all the way and climbing anyway.  

anyhoo fyi take on board - Idioms - by the Free Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 25, 2007)

I can only aspire to become so self-important.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> You should see my daughter to try maintain faith in what I'm doing.
> Blooming tianshi lotus.


Your daughter makes your typing bad?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2007)

I just have to stop reading this thread.  I'm running out of Advil.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I can only aspire to become so self-important.



Warrior buddhists believe that comes from confronting oneself about the importance of someone else.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> to "take something on board"  . Idiom. meaning. will reflect on it and take it seriously with intention of using the conclusion fromn such reflection in long term character.
> colloquial tranlation - i have no idea wtf you're on about but I feel like shit now so thank you I will go away and re-contemplate which one of us is being the ignorant asshole if any.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.......excuse me for trying to be nice and helpful.  I won't make that mistake again.  You are being pretty fucking rude to me and for no goddamn reason.  I wasn't being harmful in anyway towards you and have been nothing but nice so I really don't appreciate your rude behavior towards me.

And yes, your grammar sucks and now it looks like your spelling went to shit too, but I guess you don't need me to tell you that again.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Wow.......excuse me for trying to be nice and helpful.  I won't make that mistake again.  You are being pretty fucking rude to me and for no goddamn reason.  I wasn't being harmful in anyway towards you and have been nothing but nice so I really don't appreciate your rude behavior towards me.
> 
> And yes, your grammar sucks and now it looks like your spelling went to shit too, but I guess you don't need me to tell you that again.



Welcome to our side


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> to "take something on board"  . Idiom. meaning. will reflect on it and take it seriously with intention of using the conclusion fromn such reflection in long term character.
> colloquial tranlation - i have no idea wtf you're on about but I feel like shit now so thank you I will go away and re-contemplate which one of us is being the ignorant asshole if any.
> 
> 
> ...





Sorry chick, but you are stepping on my friends toes, and to be honest, I read about 5% of your pointless post, anyway. Nobody wants to read that garbage. There are rules of grammar for a reason. So, maybe you think you are so interesting and different, because you break the status quo by typing dribble. Who gives a shit what you have to say... I know I don't. Smoke comes out of my ears just trying to decipher the garbage you post. Jodi and Bonecrusher are two of the smartest people on this board. So just take another two page, one paragraph dump on this thread like you do all of the others. Nobody is going to read it anyway until you start putting some effort into communicating.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Wow.......excuse me for trying to be nice and helpful.  I won't make that mistake again.  You are being pretty fucking rude to me and for no goddamn reason.  I wasn't being harmful in anyway towards you and have been nothing but nice so I really don't appreciate your rude behavior towards me.
> 
> And yes, your grammar sucks and now it looks like your spelling went to shit too, but I guess you don't need me to tell you that again.


 all I can say here sister is


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

Godamm Jodi. I said I acknowledged you were trying to defend me .  i like your influence because, while at times i think i can elaborate on some of the information youu give and other times not so immediately, I think you have a more stable phsycological standpoint than certain others and i see trying to support ppl. i really quite dig that. Best intentions always win me.

Anyway, If you really all feel like that then i'll just keep it to myself in future outside of directly professional capacities. . kind of shit that makes me re-consider the point. Fucking ego crap:/

    

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Godamm Jodi. I said I acknowledged you were trying to defend me .
> If you really all feel like that then i'll just keep it to myself in future outside of directly professional capacities. . kind of shit that makes me re-consider the point. Fucking ego crap:/
> 
> 
> ...



There is no ego here.  Just people trying to follow along in the "English" language.  Something you can't seem to comprehend.  Do you read what you have typed before you post it?

From Day one here you have been criticized for your posts, as they are almost impossible to follow.  I don't think it is too much to post something legible, if you feel you have something important to say.  But if you continue to post whatever you are trying to communicate, then deal with the back lash.

I am by far one not to be critical of evaluating someone's posts, as I just type shit sometimes,  but for the most part my ideas are expressed and understood by others.

You may think it is the greatest thing since sliced bread what you type, but if no one can understand it, then what is the point of expressing it?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

bLOOMING IDIOT said:
			
		

> Godamm Jodi. I said I acknowledged you were trying to defend me .
> If you really all feel like that then i'll just keep it to myself in future outside of directly professional capacities. . kind of shit that makes me re-consider the point. Fucking ego crap:/
> 
> 
> ...



.  see onne of the mistakes ytou made was bitting the hand that feeds yopu.  Jodi is here defending you and you get stupid with her.  just stop posting about Jodi.  leave her alone and look more trowards people like me who called you a fake person.  i thinnk youre' six pounds of shit oin a 2 poind bag.  see this one 
time in band camp when i was studying to be a world champion tromboner i had the chance to hang ourt with many other worlkd champion mescians that practiced for 8teen hours a day every day ate daz a week.  my fater who was never ther wuld pay for my bandcamp so i had to shgovel shit from outhouses to get bandcamp money but i didnt' care as long as 
i could paly my tronbone.  that is the key top a sound mental 
approach.  dedication to all thaings that commetct the toes to the nose. 
 know some people don't agree with me on this but the spiritual siode of things is what we build from not tyhe metaphisical side of the mental psyclops that haoiunts in our shop class.  w3hich propels us all tp suckses. hope this helps

bONEcRUSHER


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I just type shit sometimes,  but for the most part my ideas are expressed and understood by others.
> 
> You may think it is the greatest thing since sliced bread what you type, but if no one can understand it, then what is the point of expressing it?



Alot of ppl here do type shit and have 'off posts' with all sorts of non-sequitors and grammar and typo and omissive and whathaveyou errors.... but I 'm usually fairly tolerant and do my best to read through or around whatever that's about and i probably attribute that being a mummy and a teacher and having always been so smart and highly acheiving in all sorts of aspects of whatever I'm doing growing up and needing and wanting friends anyway. I've had some students - including teachers even - who struggled embarrassingly enough that I couldn't not bring myself to continue to extend myself to them.. I don't like turning my nose up at ppl because of something they might not be getting A grades for. To me that feels like bullying and judging someone just because they happen to not be at a particular strength at that moment. . when the chips are down.. you know that ' who you step on your way up " line..

Jodi iis correct to say that i'll take a friendship whereever i find one , and likely because of the same sorts of reasons above together with some of the international developing country poor spots i've taught and lectured in and travelled though, and having done some street and hood miles enough of my own, despite the work that often is, but ppl here , even on this thread have said they doo understand me if they bother themselves enough to read what i 've said. and I get that not everyone will do that.

I don't feel like i should have to continually justify all this stuff.. 
so tf whaat about it!??.. i wouldn't look down on any of youu about your shortcomings. . even if i was just making them the fuck up because i had my own other shit going on.

So they doo understand IanDaniel.. but sometimes, it's easy to pretend otherwise. and by virtue of nature and probably stupidity I'll likely still try on occassion anyway.


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> .  see onne of the mistakes ytou made was bitting the hand that feeds yopu.  Jodi is here defending you and you get stupid with her.  just stop posting about Jodi.  leave her alone and look more trowards people like me who called you a fake person.  i thinnk youre' six pounds of shit oin a 2 poind bag.  see this one
> time in band camp when i was studying to be a world champion tromboner i had the chance to hang ourt with many other worlkd champion mescians that practiced for 8teen hours a day every day ate daz a week.  my fater who was never ther wuld pay for my bandcamp so i had to shgovel shit from outhouses to get bandcamp money but i didnt' care as long as
> i could paly my tronbone.  that is the key top a sound mental
> approach.  dedication to all thaings that commetct the toes to the nose.
> ...



Who's feeding whom's hand ???.. you dont aanything tf about who or how i am or how i approach that with what in mind.
..
i'm really not going to intense spiritual discourse you BC because everyone else'll go crazy trying to follow it and throw more shit at me than i really care for at this moment.. as educational as it would either directly or osmosically be for them.. 
I know the difference in walking and being it toes and nose shit.. but i already said it's  a shit long fucking journey .. and i guess that's why I'm still single..  i don't want to take an exit yet.. if that's okay with the fucking rest of the world or not.

godaammit.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> godaammit.


Gotcha ... that is how you make us feel with the way you post.  Stop it already.  Post as though you have a brain and we will all treat you as though you have a brain.

or not.  cyou can go onpost5ing like a lysdesic idiot with no motor skills and the iq of a poodle.  your call.

bONEcRUSHER


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Alot of ppl here do type shit and have 'off posts' with all sorts of non-sequitors and grammar and typo and omissive and whathaveyou errors.... but I 'm usually fairly tolerant and do my best to read through or around whatever that's about and i probably attribute that being a mummy and a teacher and having always been so smart and highly acheiving in all sorts of aspects of whatever I'm doing growing up and needing and wanting friends anyway. I've had some students - including teachers even - who struggled embarrassingly enough that I couldn't not bring myself to continue to extend myself to them.. I don't like turning my nose up at ppl because of something they might not be getting A grades for. To me that feels like bullying and judging someone just because they happen to not be at a particular strength at that moment. . when the chips are down.. you know that ' who you step on your way up " line..
> 
> Jodi iis correct to say that i'll take a friendship whereever i find one , and likely because of the same sorts of reasons above together with some of the international developing country poor spots i've taught and lectured in and travelled though, and having done some street and hood miles enough of my own, despite the work that often is, but ppl here , even on this thread have said they doo understand me if they bother themselves enough to read what i 've said. and I get that not everyone will do that.
> 
> ...



Go back and read a good chunk of the responses to your posts since you have joined here.  I bet you see a continuing trend.

This is a forum.  Communication is the key and the ability to communicate.  People aren't here to try and decipher your thoughts.  They are here to be part of a community and shoot the shit with like minded people.  You being relatively new here are going to have a hard time breaking into the community, when there is such a communication barrier.

Take whatever you want from what I have posted I don't really care,  I am just trying to help you see from our side.  We are not teachers, some aren't  parents, and we shouldn't have to try to be that here.  This is place  to escape everyday life, and talk about things that interest us. In this case fitness and health.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll read it again  .... bridges will be fine thanks. I can accept that.

BC: you have no idea how funny that is


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Who's feeding whom's hand ???.. you dont aanything tf about who or how i am or how i approach that with what in mind.
> ..
> i'm really not going to intense spiritual discourse you BC because everyone else'll go crazy trying to follow it and throw more shit at me than i really care for at this moment.. as educational as it would either directly or osmosically be for them..
> I know the difference in walking and being it toes and nose shit.. but i already said it's  a shit long fucking journey .. and i guess that's why I'm still single..  i don't want to take an exit yet.. if that's okay with the fucking rest of the world or not.
> ...


Osmotically... 

I thought you were Buddhist, why are you at wits end?

Please be kind to my Grammatical Processing Interfaces....I wasn't born cross-eyed ya know?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

exactly . 
 Speaking of science and windows though,.. I 'm open to theories I also had a reeally overtrained chistmas and 've been numb up my left arm alot lately.. working on it.

.. I'm also trying to break up with a scientologist i'm not seeing   . Go figure that for irony.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Welcome to our side



Yeah its interesting to see her go through what we have.

I think everyone else has perfectly responding to her, so Ill stay out of this one.

I did notice one of her responces in this page is legible...then I see at the bottom that she Edited it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah its interesting to see her go through what we have.
> 
> I think everyone else has perfectly responding to her, so Ill stay out of this one.
> 
> I did notice one of her responces in this page is legible...then I see at the bottom that she Edited it.



Hey dude.  Quit whoring up blooming's thread 

How would you like it if some one came in your thread and, through their actions, completely took it over?  

You are sooo waaay outta line here AKKKIRA.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hey dude.  Quit whoring up blooming's thread
> 
> How would you like it if some one came in your thread and, through their actions, completely took it over?
> 
> You are sooo waaay outta line here AKKKIRA.



,yeah whow dare yoou!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hey dude.  Quit whoring up blooming's thread
> 
> How would you like it if some one came in your thread and, through their actions, completely took it over?
> 
> You are sooo waaay outta line here AKKKIRA.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2007)

Im sorryy.  Ididnt mean to fuck . , it upp./


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2007)

Godamming it man....life is already a struggle and then trying to make right by not giving in to sacrifices through none but my own whatsoever willl being has done the most.  Aftter I had my head amputeated and re-stitched back on back to my neck it's all hard and such not being a father.  At least ing  my spirit of fuck whatever is up and out of this hell and with all not fun and games I becoame a supperhero and vanquished my own self to tf do I know?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Im sorryy.  Ididnt mean to fuck . , it upp./



Well you're just a fuckup aren't you?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Godamming it man....life is already a struggle and then trying to make right by not giving in to sacrifices through none but my own whatsoever willl being has done the most.  Aftter I had my head amputeated and re-stitched back on back to my neck it's all hard and such not being a father.  At least ing  my spirit of fuck whatever is up and out of this hell and with all not fun and games I becoame a supperhero and vanquished my own self to tf do I know?







YouTube Video











I'm on a GC bent.  Deal with it.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> YouTube Video



Thats one of my favorite Carlin bits.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow. We've learned a lot from this thread.

1. AKIRA is a woman beater.
2. James is a rat fink bastard. 
3. A Black Guy is not really black and the jury is still out on whether he's a guy or not. 
4. George Carlin is still one funny mother fucker. 
5. BloomingLotus is either a sociopath, has multiple personality disorder, one of her personalties is a sociopath or she's really not as bright as she says she is. 

Stoked.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Godamm Jodi. I said I acknowledged you were trying to defend me .  i like your influence because, while at times i think i can elaborate on some of the information youu give and other times not so immediately, I think you have a more stable phsycological standpoint than certain others and i see trying to support ppl. i really quite dig that. Best intentions always win me.
> 
> Anyway, If you really all feel like that then i'll just keep it to myself in future outside of directly professional capacities. . kind of shit that makes me re-consider the point. Fucking ego crap:/
> 
> ...


Excuse me but you were the one that decided to throw shit at me after I was defending.  Sure I may not understand you all the time but I was still trying to be nice and trying to make everyone stop being an ass to you and this is what I get?



> Jodi, despite that you're trying to defend me - albeit patronisingly as it is- you can shove you're "grammar isn't up to par " comment farr up your ass.


WTF?  Seriously, how the hell do you expect me to fucking respond to that?


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 25, 2007)

I know my grammar, punctuation and spelling suck... But good God... Now I have a headache!  I've never seen anyone in my entire life who can make so many long fucking posts (like Blooming) yet say absolutely fucking nothing.

Back to Guitar Heroooooo!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow. We've learned a lot from this thread.
> 
> 1. AKIRA is a woman beater.
> 2. James is a rat fink bastard.
> ...


I might also add that she knew stuff about me I haven't mentioned in a while.  I mentioned that I'm a father and that my son is 19, but not that I'm a single dad.  Only someone that's been around a while would know that ... or we have someone who digs around in my 6500 posts to glean my priors and is in need of a life.  

I suspect someone is having a good laugh.  An IP check is prolly a pain in the ass but I'd run one if I could to see what pops up.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 25, 2007)

Some-things some of us  just never forget. Opportunism. Sue me 
was going to offer .. but .. nehhh.. if we want something enough beyond a certain point.. we'll just go get it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Some-things some of us  just never forget. Opportunism. Sue me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 my ass young lady.  You joined in March.  I don't recall mentioning being a single dad on this forum since before you started your life here at IM as blooming lotus.

It's all good BL.  You seemed to have groked osmosically the main point.  Maybe now that you'll post in a way we can all understand we can all enjoy what you post.


----------



## Mista (Jul 26, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> I know my grammar, punctuation and spelling suck... But good God... Now I have a headache!  *I've never seen anyone in my entire life who can make so many long fucking posts (like Blooming) yet say absolutely fucking nothing.*
> 
> Back to Guitar Heroooooo!




  Honestly I sometimes just skip some posts because I don't have time to read it all.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> my ass.  You joined in March.  I don't recall mentioning being a single dad on this forum since before you started your life here at IM as blooming lotus.




Misleading or evasive is probably about the best you can call me for on it but thank christ for fucking disclosure. I was half trying to be discreet and was juust contemplating whether or not I'd send a "what tf can i do for you" PM. 
I don't know you BC- to the best of my knowledge- nor have I even seen IMO prior to registering. I've also used several other forums on different things over the years and except once as a rib at a mod and a follow up joke  ( haha), I refuse to use aany other name whatever it means in whatever unfolds from doing that.
Also to the best of my knowledge you have mentioned your personal situation several times since i've been here. In fact i would almost stake that you 've done that in this very thread. i just notice evvery single time i come across that shit. If you wanted a tado then there you go. I don't mind doing you on it but be tf nice already. 
i don't know about your accusations of whatever those options were on your character review but if you want help i'll talk to you.. if you don't and you're okay then okay. I'm more than okay with that.
P.s. the "Blooming Idiot" diatribe was eye-catching a few times on the page later.. if you wanted my attention then you have it.


Jodi - lifes too short so whatever. You started the kiss kick thing so mwa right back and ditto.




Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 26, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Misleading or evasive is probably about the best you can call me for on it but thank christ for fucking disclosure. I was half trying to be discreet and was just contemplating whether or not I'd send a "what tf can i do for you" PM.
> I don't know you BC- to the best of my knowledge- nor have I even seen IMO prior to registering. I've also used several other forums on different things over the years and except once as a rib at a mod and a follow up joke  ( haha), I refuse to use aany other name whatever it means in whatever unfolds from doing that.
> 
> 
> ...


While I'm sure the quality of your counsel would be equal to the quality of your education and linguistics, I just had a check-up from the neck up and came out with a passing grade.  So, while I thank you for the offer ... I'm good


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2007)

This thread has become so intriguing, yet I have not the slightest clue why???????


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

Will you shut uup already??! godammit. Akira??.. want your thread back by any chance??

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

Speaking of that, and i'm sure you've gotten the point; but , watching T.V. here inAus and about the ad campaign i told you about, pls follow en verbatim

Dude: "  i only shoved her. It's not like I bashed her anything"
other dude + sub text " yes. you did"
dramatic music. end.

 

if it wasn't like that.. and she assaulted you first.. then we heard that.

Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 26, 2007)

I <3 Australian Domestic Violence commercials.






YouTube Video











They almost make it seem like a good idea.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I <3 Australian Domestic Violence commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I <3 Australian Domestic Violence commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot you told me about those!!!!  Find more.



Blooming, sorry hun, but you plagued my thread and the other IM members seemed to be the vaccine.   I could care less of what you have to say in this thread cuz your advice is covered in insulting, misspelled expressions.  Playing Devil's Advocate here signifies a cowardly stance and I dont need it.

Besides, I have nothing new to add to my thread until more stuff happens.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

Akira, I can't speak to your character, just to what you've said here. With that in mind, I don't think you deserved any of the crap you've gotten so far  , so good luck dealing with this (I'm sure that lawyer is going to be a huge help, probably get you out of most or all of it).

P.S If I ever start posting like Blooming Lotus, please yell at me to stop (granted that if I get that crazy, I might not be able to understand what is happening anyways)!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Akira, I can't speak to your character, just to what you've said here. With that in mind, I don't think you deserved any of the crap you've gotten so far  , so good luck dealing with this (I'm sure that lawyer is going to be a huge help, probably get you out of most or all of it).
> 
> P.S If I ever start posting like Blooming Lotus, please yell at me to stop (granted that if I get that crazy, I might not be able to understand what is happening anyways)!



Thanks.  I expected some attacks, I mean look at the 2nd page.  Or was it the 1st page when I said it was a girl..  

Anyway, Ras has a similiar legal problem going on and there youll see different answers and different PEOPLE!  Its like people see how long this thread is and they get scared off by how long it is.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks.  I expected some attacks, I mean look at the 2nd page.  Or was it the 1st page when I said it was a girl..
> 
> Anyway, Ras has a similiar legal problem going on and there youll see different answers and different PEOPLE!  Its like people see how long this thread is and they get scared off by how long it is.



Let's see, I helped scare people away from the gay pride thread and you started a huge thread that is scaring people away......We're really good at scaring people off, huh,  !


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I forgot you told me about those!!!!  Find more.



I actually prefer the Canadian ones.  Much funnier.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

dammit...I can't watch vids at work!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

holy shit!!!!!  Fucking hysterical!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> dammit...I can't watch vids at work!!!!


 
you don't know what you're missing!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

God dammit...now I am at work and I cant see them...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2007)

> Jodi - lifes too short so whatever. You started the kiss kick thing so mwa right back and ditto.


What the fuck?  I stand up for you and try to get everyone to stop bashing you.  Then you are rude to me because I don't think you have good grammar - after I was nice to you...........

And somehow I started this?  

Your logic is as fucked as your grammar.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 26, 2007)

Ey Blooming Lotus, I noticed you don't have an avatar so I got you one.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I actually prefer the Canadian ones.  Much funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg...


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 26, 2007)

<insert ~600 words of incoherence here>


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you don't know what you're missing!


thanks for rubbing it in..pal...hey...shouldn't you be benching...something very heavy????


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Will you shut uup already??! godammit. Akira??.. want your thread back by any chance??
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.


I know you're not telling me to shut up.  Your hostility goes against all the harmoniousness that should be instilled in a Buddhist as you call yourself.  You see we aren't trying to belittle nor berate you, we are only attempting to bring you into concordance with our board, all of your words are going back against the grain of our usually smooth texture.  The fact of the matter is that your text equates to fingernails screeching down a blackboard.  To make matters worse you don't just scrape along part of the board, but instead go across the entire surface back and forth.  Above all else you claim to have been one of the top English students and a teacher, as well as having a superior IQ.  I myself have an above average IQ, and I'm dyslexic yet I have managed to move above my handicap which should have kept me from being able to read and write well and have instead embraced writing as a passion.  Now play nice and give a little more attention to what your fingers are regurgitating...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 26, 2007)

Right then.  So we're back on where we left off at last night?  I kinda liked it better when we bashed on AKIRA.  His responses are shorter and frankly, I feel better afterwards.  Bashing on blooming lotus is just not as fulfilling as it was few hundred posts ago.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Right then. So we're back on where we left off at last night? I kinda liked it better when we bashed on AKIRA. His responses are shorter and frankly, I feel better afterwards. Bashing on blooming lotus is just not as fulfilling as it was few hundred posts ago.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Right then.  So we're back on where we left off at last night?  I kinda liked it better when we bashed on AKIRA.  His responses are shorter and frankly, I feel better afterwards.  Bashing on blooming lotus is just not as fulfilling as it was few hundred posts ago.



..thanks


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I know you're not telling me to shut up.  Your hostility goes against all the harmoniousness that should be instilled in a Buddhist as you call yourself.  You see we aren't trying to belittle nor berate you, we are only attempting to bring you into concordance with our board, all of your words are going back against the grain of our usually smooth texture.  The fact of the matter is that your text equates to fingernails screeching down a blackboard.  To make matters worse you don't just scrape along part of the board, but instead go across the entire surface back and forth.  Above all else you claim to have been one of the top English students and a teacher, as well as having a superior IQ.  I myself have an above average IQ, and I'm dyslexic yet I have managed to move above my handicap which should have kept me from being able to read and write well and have instead embraced writing as a passion.  Now play nice and give a little more attention to what your fingers are regurgitating...



Enough. I just won't talk to ppl that want to fuel a degeneration of civil and caring coversation. The amount of rubbishing and diatribe and accusations here is just rediculous. i wouldn't talk to any of you being like that in the real world so I won't do it here any further neither if ppl can't grow up and see what I'm doing and saying. I'm not the one going to court or going through any of the other rubbish so by all means have it. A vaccine works by infecting with something that one feared might be come into contact with later but that isn't there now. Nice terms.
Anyway, I am saying there iis ego here and it makes ppl mean spirited and extrapolate on things they just don't understand. i don't have time to keep doing it and it doesn't belong to me. Enjoy what that does for you.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Enough. I just won't talk to ppl that want to fuel a degeneration of civil and caring coversation. The amount of rubbishing and diatribe and accusations here is just rediculous. i wouldn't talk to any of you being like that in the real world so I won't do it here any further neither if ppl can't grow up and see what I'm doing and saying. I'm not the one going to court or going through any of the other rubbish so by all means have it. A vaccine works by infecting with something that one feared might be come into contact with later but that isn't there now. Nice terms.
> Anyway, I am saying there iis ego here and it makes ppl mean spirited and extrapolate on things they just don't understand. i don't have time to keep doing it and it doesn't belong to me. Enjoy what that does for you.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus*.*



Spelling errors and a few grammatical errors pointed out.

Words out.  Youre no English major.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

Rediculous i 'll accept as a bad habit, as will I accept 'osmotically' as an honest mistake ( :0 ..:/  ) . The rest you can tell to brick wall for all I care and how bout you get off my ass and go do that alternative to violence rehab anyway. . then you can learn what violent conversational tones and words and phrases you use that might elicit the types of respones that you apprently don't appreciate but continue to encourage nonetheless.
This is none of my fucking business anyway.. and despite that i only ever tried to help you and you asked for that help as you always do about pyschological dissonances you have Akira, I wont bother again. . if that's how it's going to be. 
I don't do b.s. 


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

"Last word freak.."  Jack Nicholson, _As Good as it Gets_

I win!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I actually prefer the Canadian ones.  Much funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy christ, thats so bad!   Hahhahahaahahahahah


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> ...diatribe...


Duncan Donuts, anyone?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 27, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Enough. I just won't talk to ppl that want to fuel a degeneration of civil and caring coversation. The amount of rubbishing and diatribe and accusations here is just rediculous. i wouldn't talk to any of you being like that in the real world so I won't do it here any further neither if ppl can't grow up and see what I'm doing and saying. I'm not the one going to court or going through any of the other rubbish so by all means have it. A vaccine works by infecting with something that one feared might be come into contact with later but that isn't there now. Nice terms.
> Anyway, I am saying there iis ego here and it makes ppl mean spirited and extrapolate on things they just don't understand. i don't have time to keep doing it and it doesn't belong to me. Enjoy what that does for you.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.




*F-*

Your use of the English language is terribly disturbing. I will grade every post I see from you for spelling, grammatical errors, and context. Please do your best to improve. After all, it's for your own benefit.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Jul 27, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Enough. I just won't talk to ppl that want to fuel a degeneration of civil and caring coversation. The amount of rubbishing and diatribe and accusations here is just rediculous. i wouldn't talk to any of you being like that in the real world so I won't do it here any further neither if ppl can't grow up and see what I'm doing and saying. I'm not the one going to court or going through any of the other rubbish so by all means have it. A vaccine works by infecting with something that one feared might be come into contact with later but that isn't there now. Nice terms.
> Anyway, I am saying there iis ego here and it makes ppl mean spirited and extrapolate on things they just don't understand. i don't have time to keep doing it and it doesn't belong to me. Enjoy what that does for you.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.


Oh yeah? Well Enough. Precisely I will not speak in a ppl that wants it supplies degeneration the urban and coversation care. The sum kaj thesis and categories is here precisely rediculous. would not speak in anyones from you that are as this in the real world thus him will not make here further nor if ppl it cannot grow and see what I make and say. I am not the one that goes to the court or passing from anyone of the other waste thus with all the means him it has. A vaccine functions with the pollution with something that the one fearred it is coming contact with later but this is there now. Terms of Nice. En pa'si perjptw'sej, says there iis i for makes ppl mean ey'byho and parektej'nej in the things that precisely do not understand I do not have the time to continue and it does not belong in with. Enjoy what this makes for you.  I hope now I am speaking your language.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

who has the Advil?


----------



## SYN (Jul 27, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Oh yeah? Well Enough. Precisely I will not speak in a ppl that wants it supplies degeneration the urban and coversation care. The sum kaj thesis and categories is here precisely rediculous. would not speak in anyones from you that are as this in the real world thus him will not make here further nor if ppl it cannot grow and see what I make and say. I am not the one that goes to the court or passing from anyone of the other waste thus with all the means him it has. A vaccine functions with the pollution with something that the one fearred it is coming contact with later but this is there now. Terms of Nice. En pa'si perjptw'sej, says there iis i for makes ppl mean ey'byho and parektej'nej in the things that precisely do not understand I do not have the time to continue and it does not belong in with. Enjoy what this makes for you.  I hope now I am speaking your language.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 27, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Oh yeah? Well Enough. Precisely I will not speak in a ppl that wants it supplies degeneration the urban and coversation care. The sum kaj thesis and categories is here precisely rediculous. would not speak in anyones from you that are as this in the real world thus him will not make here further nor if ppl it cannot grow and see what I make and say. I am not the one that goes to the court or passing from anyone of the other waste thus with all the means him it has. A vaccine functions with the pollution with something that the one fearred it is coming contact with later but this is there now. Terms of Nice. En pa'si perjptw'sej, says there iis i for makes ppl mean ey'byho and parektej'nej in the things that precisely do not understand I do not have the time to continue and it does not belong in with. Enjoy what this makes for you.  I hope now I am speaking your language.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

Syn your desire to be bold or w/e with your sig is intruding on my mental harmony.  I really am not interested in seeing a naked guys ass when I encounter your posts.  Could ya fix that please?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm just jealous that his ass is nicer than mine...and I am reminded whenever she posts...so please, syn...for the love of my frail ego...change it? thank you....


----------



## maniclion (Jul 27, 2007)

Just use Firefox and get Adblock, took me 2 seconds and it was gone...pubes and all....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

..can't..at work....can't add software to US Gov't systems...I'm stuck looking at some girlish man-figure when she posts....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Just use Firefox and get Adblock, took me 2 seconds and it was gone...pubes and all....


You missed the point.  We are prohibited from nekid pic's in our sig's so as a whole we don't ALL need to use adblock to avoid her sig.  She thinks it's artistic or w/e, but to me it's just a nakid man's ass.  SO she changes it to another nakid man's ass in the morning and I have to adblock that guys ass outta my face again?  How about we all just stick to what's considered considerate and not post nekid people in our sigs ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ..I'm stuck looking at some girlish man-figure when she posts....



Just turn off sigs or put her on ignore.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 27, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Oh yeah? Well Enough. Precisely I will not speak in a ppl that wants it supplies degeneration the urban and coversation care. The sum kaj thesis and categories is here precisely rediculous. would not speak in anyones from you that are as this in the real world thus him will not make here further nor if ppl it cannot grow and see what I make and say. I am not the one that goes to the court or passing from anyone of the other waste thus with all the means him it has. A vaccine functions with the pollution with something that the one fearred it is coming contact with later but this is there now. Terms of Nice. En pa'si perjptw'sej, says there iis i for makes ppl mean ey'byho and parektej'nej in the things that precisely do not understand I do not have the time to continue and it does not belong in with. Enjoy what this makes for you.  I hope now I am speaking your language.



I just had to google to  work out wtskt you were on about. I get that. i also get aww and ouch. What youu dont appear to get though, is there are other dynamics to such an interplay that one just gets stuck with.. like checking in here to find things where they are.
Yes. you are getting closer and so much for my big first journal like you'd all deserve to be subjected to that, but yes I've just about done.
Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 27, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I just had to google to  work out wtskt you were on about. I get that. i also get aww and ouch. What youu dont appear to get though, is there are other dynamics to such an interplay that one just gets stuck with.. like checking in here to find things where they are.
> Yes. you are getting closer and so much for my big first journal like you'd all deserve to be subjected to that, but yes I've just about done.
> Blooming tianshi lotus.







YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 27, 2007)

Imagine if this bitch wasn't attractive.  Can you say waste of oxygen?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 27, 2007)

Interesting satori to some of that then isn't there :/.. .

yup.. a round performance all round . 

I'm not dooing esoteric crytption though so ..thx anyway( weirdass) .


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

Fucking Primus rocks


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 27, 2007)

Wide open, but I think i''ll just take your word for it


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 28, 2007)

manic 

To those who are still seriously responding


----------



## largepkg (Jul 28, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I just had to google to  work out wtskt you were on about. I get that. i also get aww and ouch. What youu dont appear to get though, is there are other dynamics to such an interplay that one just gets stuck with.. like checking in here to find things where they are.
> Yes. you are getting closer and so much for my big first journal like you'd all deserve to be subjected to that, but yes I've just about done.
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



*F--*

I didn't think it was possible to go backwards but...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 28, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Imagine if this bitch wasn't attractive.  Can you say waste of oxygen?




Now you know where i'm coming from myself. Buddhists are fairly big on tolerance but erm.. Good advice from Witchblade though. I might take that one myself.
P.s. i am nott attractive .. how bad would you like to feel or hard would you like to work anyway? @).


Can you keep up - baby boyyys.. make me loose muh ..


peace.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## brogers (Jul 28, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Now you know where i'm coming from myself. Buddhists are fairly big on tolerance but erm.. Good advice from Witchblade though. I might take that one myself.
> P.s. i am nott attractive .. how bad would you like to feel or hard would you like to work anyway? @).
> 
> 
> ...


 
I guess I missed it, but why are you having your english critiqued?  I thought I saw in another thead you said that you spoke cantonese, are you not a native speaker of English?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 28, 2007)

No. I am. My family speaks a host of different languages of Europe and Small Asias and Polynesia at home nuclear to nuclear but I've even travelled and taught it ( English language and western history culture and business )internationally ( where i picked up most of my Chinese language skills .. however related or similar in meaning / part or origin they are to each of the others).. at uni's and high schools and to teachers of English and post -grads down to pre - Kinda Bubs..
I guess my pen hand is slightly better than my typing. I also have a probably novel hermenuetic posting style.. I have no defense. It just comes out here however it does.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

the men on this forum have posted enough naked pics of womens juggs ass' and pubes and i've never seen any women on here so insecure about themselves or their sexuality that they had to adblock the pic or freak out like 'omfg i saw boobs'.  grow up a little bit and show us the same respect. it's an ass. we all have one. plus; this is a body building forum...he's got a pretty nice body.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You missed the point.  We are prohibited from nekid pic's in our sig's so as a whole we don't ALL need to use adblock to avoid her sig.  She thinks it's artistic or w/e, but to me it's just a nakid man's ass.  SO she changes it to another nakid man's ass in the morning and I have to adblock that guys ass outta my face again?  How about we all just stick to what's considered considerate and not post nekid people in our sigs ...



i didn't change it to another naked ass. it's the same exact thing. take a chill pill and call me when i care.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> i didn't change it to another naked ass. it's the same exact thing. take a chill pill and call me when i care.


Nah actually the pic's get deleted and the poster gets warned.  After a few warnings he/she gets banned.   Ask Fetus ... he was previously banned for just that reason.  Butt I do appreciate you not changing the image so I don't need to adblock it again ... 

In the old days your mom had a running thread and we all posted there.  That thread was closed as the COC was decided to be enforced.   Now nude pic's are a no no.   

BTW ... I've taken my maximum dosage of chill pills.  Sorry ... fresh out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ars-cannot-afford-undies-nws.html#post1514483

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/81482-paris-hilton-spreading-her-legs.html#post1649949

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/69939-hot-not.html#post1438902

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/77998-shake-booty-meat.html#post1589710

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/69359-she-fun-watch.html#post1428359


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Now how did i know you were gonna show up?


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Nah actually the pic's get deleted and the poster gets warned.  After a few warnings he/she gets banned.   Ask Fetus ... he was previously banned for just that reason.  Butt I do appreciate you not changing the image so I don't need to adblock it again ...
> 
> In the old days your mom had a running thread and we all posted there.  That thread was closed as the COC was decided to be enforced.   Now nude pic's are a no no.
> 
> BTW ... I've taken my maximum dosage of chill pills.  Sorry ... fresh out.



obviously it's not been deleted and i've yet to see a warning message in my inbox.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks like we need to ban Prince


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2007)

Syn, I am going to have to ask you to remove your signature.  Sorry but it's got to go.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2007)

No it is not allowed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

maybe just drape a banner across his ass n pubes that says censored due to homophobia? or men on ironmagazine forums being _extremely_ insecure about their sexuality?

the women on here do not come unglued when we see all the threads about which star would you rather screw for one night etc etc or all the nipples that still show up or the occasional piss flaps.... or the harddeeharhar these women getting abused videos are _so_ funny. if we bitched every time you guys posted something offensive we wouldn't have time to post anything else. 

no genetalia are showing, there's nothing even remotely sexual about the picture and a bodybuilding forum should be more about celebrating the human form that hiding it in shame.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> If it was just a post or even a thread I wouldn't be a bitch about it.  But in a sig there's no telling when it will show up.
> 
> It's obvious I'm not the only one that isn't interested in bumping into that sig either ...


You are only complaining because it's a guy and not a girl.  I'm 100% confident that you wouldn't have spilled a peep about it if one of the guys had naked asses of girls in their signature.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

it's realllly fucking pathetic if you guys here can't look at those pics and not get all freaked out. wtf? not one woman here has ever threw such a hissy fit cuz we saw another chicks parts. big damn deal. get over it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You are only complaining because it's a guy and not a girl.  I'm 100% confident that you wouldn't have spilled a peep about it if one of the guys had naked asses of girls in their signature.




actually the girls here are so cool some of _them_ had naked girl butts in their avatars. i think sapphire's was her own tho.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You are only complaining because it's a guy and not a girl.  I'm 100% confident that you wouldn't have spilled a peep about it if one of the guys had naked asses of girls in their signature.


I'm 100% confidant that you are right too Jodi.  In a post I would not have cared.  In a thread I would have not mentioned a thing and haven't in the past.  That wasn't the first guys ass posted around here.  It's in a sig. Every time her sig posts that ass would be there.  More than I'm interested in dealing with. 

Not insulting anyone and I'm not attacking this issue because of the source.  In spite of LW's desire to paint me other wise I'm not homophobic, I'm just not interested in running into a man's ass when ever Syn's posts.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm 100% confidant that you are right too Jodi.  In a post I would not have cared.  In a thread I would have not mentioned a thing and haven't in the past.  That wasn't the first guys ass posted around here.  It's in a sig. Every time her sig posts that ass would be there.  More than I'm interested in dealing with.
> 
> Not insulting anyone and I'm not attacking this issue because of the source.  In spite of LW's desire to paint me other wise I'm not homophobic, I'm just not interested in running into a man's ass when ever Syn's posts.


So if it was a girls ass in the sig then that would be ok?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> it's realllly fucking pathetic if you guys here can't look at those pics and not get all freaked out. wtf? not one woman here has ever threw such a hissy fit cuz we saw another chicks parts. big damn deal. get over it.


The only person getting excited or throwing a hissy is you.  Everyone else is acting rational ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Jodi said:


> So if it was a girls ass in the sig then that would be ok?


Nope.  Not at all.  In a sig you, if that annoyed you, would be equally required to be annoyed every time that person posted.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Jodi said:


> So if it was a girls ass in the sig then that would be ok?


Jodi I expect to be seen in this way from LW. She hates me.  Not from you.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

Jodi said:


> So if it was a girls ass in the sig then that would be ok?



It wouldn't be ok with me. 

Threads with bare asses should be tagged with NSFW or NWS in their title.

A sig with bare ass is completely unacceptable because it's appearance on the screen isn't warned against for those of us who browse from work.

If I wanted to see some nude photography, I'd search out specific threads for it, but right now I just want to get high off the visceral mindfuck of Lotus' posts, so I don't want to see ass of any kind.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm 100% confidant that you are right too Jodi.  In a post I would not have cared.  In a thread I would have not mentioned a thing and haven't in the past.  That wasn't the first guys ass posted around here.  It's in a sig. Every time her sig posts that ass would be there.  More than I'm interested in dealing with.
> 
> Not insulting anyone and I'm not attacking this issue because of the source.  In spite of LW's desire to paint me other wise I'm not homophobic, I'm just not interested in running into a man's ass when ever Syn's posts.



it freaked me out a little too just cuz it's not a very typical sight around here, but i really don't see why guys have a harder time with seeing a nekkid guy than straight women do with seeing other women. i'm straight as can be but if i see a nice nude i save it, most of the time it's a female.  on myspace females comment each other with pics of sexy females a lot. if guys started doing that it'd be realllllllly strange but why is it so unthinkable?  men are strange animals.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It wouldn't be ok with me.
> 
> Threads with bare asses should be tagged with NSFW or NWS in their title.
> 
> A sig with bare ass is completely unacceptable because it's appearance on the screen isn't warned against for those of us who browse from work.



Excellent point.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The only person getting excited or throwing a hissy is you.  Everyone else is acting rational ...



i will admit it is perfectly normal for a guy to be totally appalled at seeing another guys butt. but i don't think it's rational   what harm has another guy's butt ever done to you? 


maybe homophobic is the wrong word. why is a guy seeing another guys butt like you just saw a vampire or something?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i will admit it is perfectly normal for a guy to be totally appalled at seeing another guys butt. but i don't think it's rational   what harm has another guy's butt ever done to you?



Don't piss on my neck and tell me it's raining.

This isn't about sexuality or homophobia, it's about nudity/inappropriate material without proper warning.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Don't piss on my neck and tell me it's raining.
> 
> This isn't about sexuality or homophobia, it's about nudity/inappropriate material without proper warning.



get to work. 

n you ain't been here long have you. trust me coming on from work is always going to be risky n man ass is the least of your worries.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

BC there's a scroll button. it's not like you're being forced to stare at it for ten minutes everytime i post...that's you're own choice.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not attracted to a man's ass and am repulsed by them.  I'm culturalized in that way.  So what.  I love the look of a woman's ass.  So what.  I normal in that way.

If Black Guy posted a sig with his favorite female butt and you were against that I'd support you.  I wouldn't question your motives.  I'd drool at the display of the finer gender as I requested Black Guy to go with the flow.



> it freaked me out a little too just cuz it's not a very typical sight around here, but i really don't see why guys have a harder time with seeing a nekkid guy than straight women do with seeing other women. i'm straight as can be but if i see a nice nude i save it, most of the time it's a female. on myspace females comment each other with pics of sexy females a lot. if guys started doing that it'd be realllllllly strange but why is it so unthinkable?  men are strange animals.



It's just the way that part of our culture is I guess.  For a guy to see two other guys making out would be repulsive, but seeing two women getting happy it'd be okay.  We live in an unequal culture and I am guilty of subscribing to it.  Two women making out is sexy to me ... two guys not at all.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Jodi I expect to be seen in this way from LW. She hates me.  Not from you.


  I'm not following.  I'm simply stating the obvious   I didn't say you were homophobic.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

yea that's generally how it is and we females know there's a natural revulsion but it is kinda funny and hard to understand still. women are just naturally not as offended by other females i guess. female butt doesn't turn me on but if it's a sexy pic i'll save it in my bb inspiration folder.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> BC there's a scroll button. it's not like you're being forced to stare at it for ten minutes everytime i post...that's you're own choice.


So now you imply that I make the choice to stare at your sig for ten minutes instead of scrolling past it as if I'm gay or have some kind of gay tendancies.  

It's that kind of comment that starts arguments Syn.  I'm not going to bite at it, but it should be noted that when you post in that manor you invite trouble.  Then your mom feels the need to get involved.  That leads to a ruination of the chance for her and that person to get along as they always have in the past.

You should show more restraint and avoid trouble, not start it.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> BC there's a scroll button. it's not like you're being forced to stare at it for ten minutes everytime i post...that's you're own choice.



Just because I don't stare at it doesn't mean it ceases to exist on my screen.

Instead of making up childish excuses for your misguided attempt at attention whoring, why don't you just act like a responsible adult and respect the viewing habits of your fellow boardmates.

There's no reason to put nude photos of Keanu Reeves, or anyone else, in your signature unless you're dying to become the topic of conversation.

Now of course you've gotten what you wanted, so shut the fuck up and let this be the end of it.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

and if you've ever watched/looked at porn like any other *normal* then you've seen pleanty of naked man ass.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm not following.  I'm simply stating the obvious   I didn't say you were homophobic.


No you considered me to be worse than homophobic  ... you considered me to be shallow  .  I'd be on LW's side of this issue if she were repulsed by a pic of Selma's ass in ReproBro's sig but you questioned me as though you thought me too shallow to go there 

Now I need to find an all night drug store for another prescription of chill pills.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Just because I don't stare at it doesn't mean it ceases to exist on my screen.
> 
> Instead of making up childish excuses for your misguided attempt at attention whoring, why don't you just act like a responsible adult and respect the viewing habits of your fellow boardmates.
> 
> ...



Lawl, she's 15.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Lawl, she's 15.



Then she needs to post nudes of herself and send them to me in a PM.

_I'm trying to be democratic here._


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Then she needs to post nudes of herself and send them to me in a PM.
> 
> _I'm trying to be democratic here._


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Lawl, she's 15.


The problem is she tries to come off as though she is older.   That causes a  twilight zone kinda issue.  She can say or act in any way that she chooses, while we grown men need to tip toe around her in an appropriate way.  That fucks me up completely.  Under normal conditions in the real world if I saw a grown man talk to a 15 tear old girl with profanity I'd invite him to an area away from the kid and wreak him.  I mean a total USDA ass whopp[in that would forever alter his own perception of how he should talk to kids. But here, I'm all confused about it.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> No you considered me to be worse than homophobic  ... you considered me to be shallow  .  I'd be on LW's side of this issue if she were repulsed by a pic of Selma's ass in ReproBro's sig but you questioned me as though you thought me too shallow to go there
> 
> Now I need to find an all night drug store for another prescription of chill pills.


Oh don't be putting words in my mouth.  I never thought of any such thing.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Just because I don't stare at it doesn't mean it ceases to exist on my screen.
> 
> Instead of making up childish excuses for your misguided attempt at attention whoring, why don't you just act like a responsible adult and respect the viewing habits of your fellow boardmates.
> 
> ...




you're talking to my daughter douchebag. you joined this month n don't have *shit* for knowledge about what goes on here yet. like i said naked man ass is going to be the *least* of your worries if you want to sneak on here from work. 

yes it's so frigging hard to understand why a young girl might like Keanu enough to put up those pics.... jesus there are 40 yr old guys here that moan n groan over lindsey lohan...  

now why don't you go have a donut or 6 n calm down n back off.  or better yet get off your fat ass n exercise n maybe someday we can fight with some girl that posts your sexy tush.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

If she directed that attitude at me I'd take it up with her parents if I knew them or just leave the scene of the crime as fast as my size 11&1/2's would carry me.  Here I either permanently log off or worry about another altercation ... kinda like now.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Here we go again.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> you're talking to my daughter douchebag. you joined this month n don't have *shit* for knowledge about what goes on here yet. like i said naked man ass is going to be the *least* of your worries if you want to sneak on here from work.
> 
> yes it's so frigging hard to understand why a young girl might like Keanu enough to put up those pics.... jesus there are 40 yr old guys here that moan n groan over lindsey lohan...
> 
> now why don't you go have a donut or 6 n calm down n back off.  or better yet get off your fat ass n exercise n maybe someday we can fight with some girl that posts your sexy tush.


LW you really need to stop.  Your daughter doesn't need you cleaning her messes everytime she gets into shit.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

It's an internet forum.  She's safe here.  No trolls will get her here.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Just because I don't stare at it doesn't mean it ceases to exist on my screen.
> 
> Instead of making up childish excuses for your misguided attempt at attention whoring, why don't you just act like a responsible adult and respect the viewing habits of your fellow boardmates.
> 
> ...



don't fucking jump down my throat about shit. 

and no, i will not shut up because it's completely rediculous that a guy posts a nakid girl and *nobody* says anything but one pic of a guys butt gets put up and all the *men* freak. 

and i didn't put it up to be an attention whore. i put it up because it is a beatiful display of the human body; a photo taken in very artfull form. it is in no way pornographic or obcene.  there's these things called tastefull and classy nudes. those photos are an example of such things.  the only reason it's being poked at is because it's a guy and not a girl, don't even argue with that because everyone on here knows it's the gods honest truth. 

there's also no reason for pictures/videos to be posted like the ones in the links my mom posted to be put up but they do get up up and no one bitches because they're girls.

you joined in june. it's a bit too early for you to be jumping down my throat about shit when you really don't even know all the figures in the equation, so stuff it noob.




> So now you imply that I make the choice to stare at your sig for ten minutes instead of scrolling past it as if I'm gay or have some kind of gay tendancies.
> 
> It's that kind of comment that starts arguments Syn. I'm not going to bite at it, but it should be noted that when you post in that manor you invite trouble. Then your mom feels the need to get involved. That leads to a ruination of the chance for her and that person to get along as they always have in the past.
> 
> You should show more restraint and avoid trouble, not start it.



no i'm not saying you're gay or have gay tendancies. i'm saying you made the choice to piss yourself over it. and like i said ^ it's only there a fraction of a second.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> don't fucking jump down my throat about shit.
> 
> and no, i will not shut up because it's completely rediculous that a guy posts a nakid girl and *nobody* says anything but one pic of a guys butt gets put up and all the *men* freak.
> 
> ...


You didn't say it you implied it very clearly.  Now I piss myself over it.  You are starting a ruckus that's quickly getting outta hand.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Then she needs to post nudes of herself and send them to me in a PM.
> 
> _I'm trying to be democratic here._



get real. the day i send nudes of myself to some fat slob like you will be a cold day in hell.  what kind of sick fuck says that?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> you're talking to my daughter douchebag. you joined this month n don't have *shit* for knowledge about what goes on here yet.



So we should all turn a blind eye to her poor judgement because you decided to shit her out?  

Actually, you're right, I shouldn't blame SYN for her indiscretions...I should blame you for instilling your own irrational thought process in your children.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

dear black guy.... jusssst a warning. 

if there's any really quiet post that asks you to look at a picture n see whats odd about it, attempt a maze etc,  in 6 seconds a really loud noise will come on n a woman that looks like linda blair in the exorcist will scare you the hell off your chair.

if there is ever a test to take here to see if you are gay... after you answer the first question  your screen will start flashing pink with big black letters flashing you're gay, you're gay while a siren sounds...  you will inevitably meet "tubgirl" ...

these and many other exciting pitfalls await you around many ironmag corners. a quiet little white tush will pale in comparison. pardon the pun.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The problem is she tries to come off as though she is older.   That causes a  twilight zone kinda issue.  She can say or act in any way that she chooses, while we grown men need to tip toe around her in an appropriate way.  That fucks me up completely.  Under normal conditions in the real world if I saw a grown man talk to a 15 tear old girl with profanity I'd invite him to an area away from the kid and wreak him.  I mean a total USDA ass whopp[in that would forever alter his own perception of how he should talk to kids. But here, I'm all confused about it.



i don't _try_ to come off as older. i act older because i'm more mature than most kids my age.  i'm not some little pussy that mommy n daddy locked away in a closet from the real world.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> get real. the day i send nudes of myself to some fat slob like you will be a cold day in hell.  what kind of sick fuck says that?


Damn dude.  I'm having to agree with the kid on that one ... 

I know you were joking but that's outta bounds.

Now I'm needing two chill pills and bourbon chaser ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> get real. the day i send nudes of myself to some fat slob like you will be a cold day in hell.  what kind of sick fuck says that?



The kind of sick fuck with a sense of humor. He was kidding.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok I gotta confess something...I didnt want to say it cuz of some potential hero talk, but it was a girl.  Yeah, I shoved a girl.  Thats why the cops asked no questions.
> 
> My friend who saw the whole thing (and used to be a cop) said she got right back up and was fine...some bruise or scar on her elbow.  When the cops arrived, my FRIEND was the fucking witness!!!
> 
> ...




alright if your bitchass snitch freind just STFU mayby you could have gotten off all together but here is what i would do. tell the cops that she was in your face and you merely tried to get around her but in the process you bbumped her and since she was drunnk she stumbled. IDK if you stupid freind STFU u could have said she tripped.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> i don't _try_ to come off as older. i act older because i'm more mature than most kids my age.  i'm not some little pussy that mommy n daddy locked away in a closet from the real world.



No you're a little girl that stirs shit up on the forum and mommy comes in and attempts to bails you out with the same level of immaturity you show. This is getting old.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> i don't _try_ to come off as older. i act older because i'm more mature than most kids my age.  i'm not some little pussy that mommy n daddy locked away in a closet from the real world.


When you respond to people in this way you actually come off as very IMMATURE.  Respect for people and your self is not displayed with swearing at every one just because you don't like what they have to say to you or about you.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The kind of sick fuck with a sense of humor. He was kidding.



I've read enough of his posts to know he has a sense or humor, but kidding or not it was ignorant.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I know you were joking but that's outta bounds.



You wanna act like a big girl and post nudity, you've gotta roll with the pedophilia jokes.  

Although double standards are starting to seem like the norm from these two.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

We went through this same kind of situation last month and I was pm'd and told to stand down.  Here we are again ... at least this time it isn't just me.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> kidding or not it was ignorant.



It was a little overboard yes. Funny, but inappropriate.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> So we should all turn a blind eye to her poor judgement because you decided to shit her out?
> 
> Actually, you're right, I shouldn't blame SYN for her indiscretions...I should blame you for instilling your own irrational thought process in your children.



no you should listen to other members about what you might want to look out for at work. n if you start to shit be prepared to get it straight back. posting a pic you think is beautiful isn't post whoring. my daughter will be 16 in a few days, expecting her not to have noticed the alluring, mysterious, aggravating people called men by now would be irrational. so would staying mad at, or getting all bent out of shape at these funny little voices in the night we call im


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> YouTube Video



i don't get it...*sits and looks dumb* 

green with envy?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright if your bitchass snitch freind just STFU mayby you could have gotten off all together but here is what i would do. tell the cops that she was in your face and you merely tried to get around her but in the process you bbumped her and since she was drunnk she stumbled. IDK if you stupid freind STFU u could have said she tripped.



Atta boy Danny!  At least someone is staying on topic!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> You wanna act like a big girl and post nudity, you've gotta roll with the pedophilia jokes.
> 
> Although double standards are starting to seem like the norm from these two.



what's the best thing about dating twenty eight year olds?






































there's twenty of them.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> You wanna act like a big girl and post nudity, you've gotta roll with the pedophilia jokes.
> 
> Although double standards are starting to seem like the norm from these two.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Lol ... I wish I could read some of the pm's that are going back and forth right now.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> kidding or not it was ignorant.



You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lol ... I wish I could read some of the pm's that are going back and forth right now.



what's stopping you


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> No you're a little girl that stirs shit up on the forum and mommy comes in and attempts to bails you out with the same level of immaturity you show. This is getting old.



the guys who started bitching about the sig are the ones who stirred the shit. i diddn't expect such a childish reaction to the pictures. in fact i expected no reaction at all.  i assumed you'd be grown up enough to deal with it. 
it's not immature to see a nude pic and find it beatiful. what's immature is looking at it and thinking that just because it's a naked pic that that makes it a dirty porno pic.



n btw it's not like i ask her to stick a nose in my online beefs. she does it herself. and trust me...I don't like it when she does.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 28, 2007)

alright the reason why we dont want to see a guys naked ass is not because we are homophobic BUT, because the female body is beautiful which is why a lot of straight girls still make out with girls and are able to touch each other without being lesbian. there is nothing beatuiful about the man and you rarely see other men touching each other in a sexual manner unless they are gay


----------



## danny81 (Jul 28, 2007)

BTW what ever happedn to keanu. i saw him in hardball and then he just fell off. and then constantine and then fell off again


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.



i don't get that either....


what word?


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright the reason why we dont want to see a guys naked ass is not because we are homophobic BUT, because the female body is beautiful which is why a lot of straight girls still make out with girls and are able to touch each other without being lesbian. there is nothing beatuiful about the man and you rarely see other men touching each other in a sexual manner unless they are gay



men are every bit as beautiful as women are.


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> BTW what ever happedn to keanu. i saw him in hardball and then he just fell off. and then constantine and then fell off again



beats me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright the reason why we dont want to see a guys naked ass is not because we are homophobic BUT, because the female body is beautiful which is why a lot of straight girls still make out with girls and are able to touch each other without being lesbian. there is nothing beatuiful about the man and you rarely see other men touching each other in a sexual manner unless they are gay



oh now wait a minute. see you're wrong there. girls love guys bodies. they're beautiful. guys are friggin amazing. you might like a womans breasts, we might like a guys arms or like Keanu, a scar, his hair..... we admire guys just as much as you like women. 

i think most straight girls that kiss other girls etc just do it to get attention from guys. i think selma hayek is sexy but she doesn't turn me on n i have 0 desire to kiss her or anything else.


n i believe BC really would support any woman here that was offended by female nudity in a thread. so i'll support you guys not having to see man ass but i'm seriously thinking this must have something to do with man's primitive nature n like male lions killing the cubs of a different male n shit. was just a bum, it didn't bite anyone.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright the reason why we dont want to see a guys naked ass is not because we are homophobic BUT, because the female body is beautiful which is why a lot of straight girls still make out with girls and are able to touch each other without being lesbian. there is nothing beatuiful about the man and you rarely see other men touching each other in a sexual manner unless they are gay



Just when I thought we were trying to be rational.  

It's not about it being a man or a woman, it's about having nudity spring up in threads where it isn't expected.

When I browse from work, I have never entered into the Sexual Health Forum, because it's content is obvious, likewise, I wouldn't open a thread titled "Nude Celebrity Photos" from work either.  I wait until I'm on my own personal computer to view such things.

Nudity, both male and female has every right to exist and be celebrated, but because every individual person's tolerance of sex and sexuality varies, some responsibility has to be put on those who choose to post it.  

There's a place and time for everything.  Signatures and avatars should be free from questionable material because they are used across all forums, threads and topics.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> the guys who started bitching about the sig are the ones who stirred the shit. i diddn't expect such a childish reaction to the pictures. in fact i expected no reaction at all.  i assumed you'd be grown up enough to deal with it.
> it's not immature to see a nude pic and find it beatiful. what's immature is looking at it and thinking that just because it's a naked pic that that makes it a dirty porno pic.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, unlike yourself BoneCrusher is a well respected member of this community. He has been on the rational side of many a debate whether I agree with what he's saying or not and has IMO a reputation of being "the voice of reason". This is being made into a homophobic/immaturity debate like Black Guy said, when it's not that at all. 

Had you shown us_ your_ "maturity" from the get go, you would have simply apologized to BC for offending him with Keanu's ass, removed it and been done with it. That's what friends within a community do. Instead of time and time again telling us how mature you are and doing what seems to be your best to contradict that, live up to it. _Show _us your maturity because regardless of what your mother and you say, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> what's stopping you


Because you aren't forwarding them too me ... but my paranoid mind just knows you women are all  in pm's about us guys 

Even if you aren't you will never convince me other wise ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Just when I thought we were trying to be rational.
> 
> It's not about it being a man or a woman, it's about having nudity spring up in threads where it isn't expected.
> 
> ...


The images also get stored in a temp file.  If his IT people audit his system and take issue with it ... he's fired.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Just when I thought we were trying to be rational.
> 
> It's not about it being a man or a woman, it's about having nudity spring up in threads where it isn't expected.
> 
> ...



agreed. in the past i remember other members having trouble at work because of stuff like that.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> agreed. in the past i remember other members having trouble at work because of stuff like that.



So why did this have to get argued for 3 pages?

Show some fucking backbone and police your children so the rest of us don't have to.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

a lot of places end up making it so members can't go on here from work too. n  a lootttt of members post at work


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Ok, unlike yourself BoneCrusher is a well respected member of this community. He has been on the rational side of many a debate whether I agree with what he's saying or not and has IMO a reputation of being "the voice of reason". This is being made into a homophobic/immaturity debate like Black Guy said, when it's not that at all.
> 
> Had you shown us_ your_ "maturity" from the get go, you would have simply apologized to BC for offending him with Keanu's ass, removed it and been done with it. That's what friends within a community do. Instead of time and time again telling us how mature you are and doing what seems to be your best to contradict that, live up to it. _Show _us your maturity because regardless of what your mother and you say, I haven't seen it yet.



his reaction to the pic is one that would be expected of a highschool student not a grown man.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> So why did this have to get argued for 3 pages?
> 
> Show some fucking backbone and police your children so the rest of us don't have to.



dont diss her for not policing her children. shes protecting her child like anygood parent would


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> So why did this have to get argued for 3 pages?
> 
> Show some fucking backbone and police your children so the rest of us don't have to.



if i was your boss, or pretty much most of the people i associate with were, that pic wouldn't have so much as raised an eyebrow. you see that n more in every magazine that has either celebrities or fashion. i'd think it'd be of more concern to someones boss if they were say soliciting nudes from a minor than seeing Keanu Reeve's ass in a few artistic type photos on company time.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> dont diss her for not policing her children. shes protecting her child like anygood parent would



Protecting her child from what?  People asking her to remove the nude photographs from her signature?  Dude, you keep picking the wrong sides of every discussion.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2007)

SYN said:


> his reaction to the pic is one that would be expected of a highschool student not a grown man.




No, his reaction would be expected from someone that is thoughtful and respects his peers. Read what is being said about viewing that sort of material at work. Something as simple as Keanu's bare ass could potentially cost someone their job, but you already knew that and thought that through before you posted it because you're so mature, right?


----------



## SYN (Jul 28, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Just when I thought we were trying to be rational.
> 
> It's not about it being a man or a woman, it's about having nudity spring up in threads where it isn't expected.
> 
> ...


 
anything could be on any page on any thread on this board and you wouldn't know it till you ran into it. subjects get changed and shit gets posted that has nothing to do with the thread tittle.  and on here there's a pretty good chance of it being way more obcene than someones butt.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> if i was your boss, or pretty much most of the people i associate with



But you're not, so you don't get to make those decisions for everyone.

Do you have any idea how a society functions?


----------



## danny81 (Jul 28, 2007)

i agree that she shouldnt post it for a few reasons. 1. i dont post pics of beyonce naked or sometihng of that sort. because i no it would disgust some people just like some guys ass disgusts me. if it appeases you then you can keep it on your CPU and look at it when ever you want but its not necessary to show everyone. i dont go around showing all my freinds naked pics of girls it should be the same on a forum.
2. i to post from school and work etc and if my boss or freinds saw that on my screen 1. i would get a hellof a lot of gay disses etc. and i could get fired for looking at porn in my spare time and the school would probably ban my computer using priveleages.

But i do not think you should diss her as a parent. i bet you looked at porn as a kid. do you consider your parents bad parents? tell SYN to stop but dont say the reason she is posting it is because of LW failure as a parent or sometihng along those lines


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> No, his reaction would be expected from someone that is thoughtful and respects his peers. Read what is being said about viewing that sort of material at work. Something as simple as Keanu's bare ass could potentially cost someone their job, but you already knew that and thought that through before you posted it because you're so mature, right?



if someone thinks they could get fired because of content that may show up on a site that they visited regularly then they shouldn't be on it at work. they should be doing their jobs.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Ok, unlike yourself BoneCrusher is a well respected member of this community. He has been on the rational side of many a debate whether I agree with what he's saying or not and has IMO a reputation of being "the voice of reason". This is being made into a homophobic/immaturity debate like Black Guy said, when it's not that at all.
> 
> Had you shown us_ your_ "maturity" from the get go, you would have simply apologized to BC for offending him with Keanu's ass, removed it and been done with it. That's what friends within a community do. Instead of time and time again telling us how mature you are and doing what seems to be your best to contradict that, live up to it. _Show _us your maturity because regardless of what your mother and you say, I haven't seen it yet.


ReproBro I sooo appreciate that you said that.  I'm humbled by your humble ... nature.  I wouldn't even expect or want apologies from anyone over this.  I totally agree with the rest of your post though on maturity.

immaturity and sideways comments aren't how we do things here.  We get into each other's faces from time to time, but that's not the norm and people who do act that way on a steady basis get run off.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> if someone thinks they could get fired because of content that may show up on a site that they visited regularly then they shouldn't be on it at work. they should be doing their jobs.



Wow, you just don't get it. This is a BODYBUILDING FORUM!!!! That's the whole point!!!! Nobody in their right mind would think they are going to see a male's bare ass in a thread about.... well anything other than a thread about male's bare asses. C'mon, you're smarter than this.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> his reaction to the pic is one that would be expected of a highschool student not a grown man.


Are you just trying to start a fight or what?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

danny81 said:


> But i do not think you should diss her as a parent. i bet you looked at porn as a kid. do you consider your parents bad parents? tell SYN to stop but dont say the reason she is posting it is because of LW failure as a parent or sometihng along those lines



It's not about pornography, it's about respecting other people. 

Little Wing has already revealed to us that she understands the issue here, but her failure in parenting is that she sided with her child over siding with  the *right thing to do*.

As a parent, you lead by example.  Telling your child that they are wrong and made a mistake is something that *HAS TO HAPPEN*, if it doesn't, you end up with a generation of self-serving brats who have no idea how to conduct themselves in a society that doesn't revolve around themselves.

In life, there's always times when you make the bad decision or say the wrong thing.  The big thing that separates adults from children or idiots, is the ability to see the error in your ways and correct it, not fight it to the death.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 29, 2007)

hate to get you guys off topic but i am stuck in  a HUUUUUGEEEEEEEEE predicament. someone want to help? http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/82153-bugs.html


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow, you just don't get it. This is a BODYBUILDING FORUM!!!! That's the whole point!!!! Nobody in their right mind would think they are going to see a male's bare ass in a thread about.... well anything other than a thread about male's bare asses. C'mon, you're smarter than this.



that is my point. just because you're not expecting it doesn't mean it's not going to be there.


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Are you just trying to start a fight or what?




no, i wasn't trying to start a fight. but from the looks of things ones already blown out.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> that is my point. just because you're not expecting it doesn't mean it's not going to be there.



 

I give up.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone wanna help me with my problem? http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/82153-bugs.html

please im sorry not trying to be a spam whore but im pissing my pants right now. by the time i go to bed im gunna have stains on the seat of my pants.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I give up.



  ... bet you make damn sure you wear condoms for a while.  Wait til you have teen aged kids in the house.  This is light weight stuff here brother.

My son was pissed off that he couldn't bone his girlfriend in his bedroom lastnight.  He's 19 and she'll be 18 in about 25 days.  Go figure ...


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher


> Syn your desire to be bold or w/e with your sig is intruding on my mental harmony. I really am not interested in seeing a naked guys ass when I encounter your posts. Could ya fix that please?



had i read that when you first posted it, i would have and that would've been the end of it. but by the time i came back on here nine million people were wigging out about it. i got defensive. excuese the fuck outta me.  



> the men on this forum have posted enough naked pics of womens juggs ass' and pubes and i've never seen any women on here so insecure about themselves or their sexuality that they had to adblock the pic or freak out like 'omfg i saw boobs'. grow up a little bit and show us the same respect. it's an ass. we all have one. plus; this is a body building forum...he's got a pretty nice body.



was all i said. i wasn't being ignorent or rude or stirring shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> But you're not, so you don't get to make those decisions for everyone.
> 
> Do you have any idea how a society functions?



This site is really very safe to look at from work or school IF you stay out of open chat. A lot of us have never had jobs where we didn't spend our time actually working so we're not always thinking of this being viewed from a work environment.

 I'm kinda curious where you work if pics of gay cops, guys in electric chairs n this 



ReproMan said:


> True story.





ReproMan said:


> True story.





ReproMan said:


> True story.






are ok . and there would be no repercussions for posting vids to laugh at domestic violence.... but a man's bottom would cause you problems.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> that is my point. just because you're not expecting it doesn't mean it's not going to be there.



So tomorrow morning, you sit down at the kitchen table for a nice Sunday morning breakfast, grab a box of Cheerios and severed cock drops out into your bowl, is that acceptable?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> nonsense



Are you fucking retarded or do you not understand the difference between nudity and a FULLY CLOTHED woman?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> This site is really very safe to look at from work or school IF you stay out of open chat. A lot of us have never had jobs where we didn't spend our time actually working so we're not always thinking of this being viewed from a work environment.
> 
> I'm kinda curious where you work if pics of gay cops, guys in electric chairs n this
> 
> ...



These are not bare breasts. His ass was bare and pubes were visible. This isn't even a comparison.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Are you fucking retarded or do you not understand the difference between nudity and a FULLY CLOTHED woman?



how about you calm down and chill in my thread.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how about you calm down and chill in my thread.



This isn't your thread Danny...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's not about pornography, it's about respecting other people.
> 
> Little Wing has already revealed to us that she understands the issue here, but her failure in parenting is that she sided with her child over siding with  the *right thing to do*.
> 
> ...



the right thing is for you to actually do what you are paid to do at work n stop ripping your boss off just because you can. the right thing to do is to not post some chicks tits etc from work and *then* scream foul like a little pansy cuz you saw a guys bum. you think we want to see some chicks tits? not really no. but did we cry to you about it? no, you're a member here n you can post what you like.  if you really were so damn worried about what was n wasn't appropriate at work you wouldn't have posted the crap you have in this thread.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how about you calm down and chill in my thread.



Stop being a pussy and kill the fucking centepede.  Seriously.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This isn't your thread Danny...



alright sorry. but that guy really needs to chill


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> It's not about pornography, it's about respecting other people.



of course it's not about pornography. the picture wasn't pornographic.   



A Black Guy said:


> Little Wing has already revealed to us that she understands the issue here, but her failure in parenting is that she sided with her child over siding with  the *right thing to do*.
> 
> As a parent, you lead by example.  Telling your child that they are wrong and made a mistake is something that *HAS TO HAPPEN*, if it doesn't, you end up with *a generation of self-serving brats who have no idea how to conduct themselves in a society that doesn't revolve around themselves.*
> 
> In life, there's always times when you make the bad decision or say the wrong thing.  The big thing that separates adults from children or idiots, is the ability to see the error in your ways and correct it, not fight it to the death.



Before you go off talking about shit, make sure you know your subject matter.  My mother has far from failed at being a parent. I don't drink. I don't do drugs. I'm not whoring myself out and getting knocked up.  I read. I write. I do art. I do music. I do photography. I plan on getting a job and supporting one of those three proffesions. How many other 15 year olds do you know who spend their time thinking about that instead of when the next part is or who's dating who?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Still not listening to reason.



Like I said ...do ... you... understand... the... difference... between... nudity... and... a... fully... clothed... woman?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Are you fucking retarded or do you not understand the difference between nudity and a FULLY CLOTHED woman?



oogling her tits is ok? a pic specifically targeting her tits n then posts discussing them? who do you work for bill clinton?

n btw in case any of u missed it black guy posted some of miss tits pics himself.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> of course it's not about pornography. the picture wasn't pornographic.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you go off talking about shit, make sure you know your subject matter.  My mother has far from failed at being a parent. I don't drink. I don't do drugs. I'm not whoring myself out and getting knocked up.  I read. I write. I do art. I do music. I do photography. I plan on getting a job and supporting one of those three proffesions. How many other 15 year olds do you know who spend their time thinking about that instead of when the next part is or who's dating who?



No, but you are a minor that has sex with 19 year old men which last time I checked is illegal.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> no, i wasn't trying to start a fight. but from the looks of things ones already blown out.





> his reaction to the pic is one that would be expected of a highschool student not a grown man.


Making another insulting sideways remark and acting all "What I didn't say anything" again?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> of course it's not about pornography. the picture wasn't pornographic.



I was responding to Danny, who brought the talk of pornography into this discussion.  Try to keep up.




SYN said:


> Before you go off talking about shit, make sure you know your subject matter.  My mother has far from failed at being a parent. I don't drink. I don't do drugs. I'm not whoring myself out and getting knocked up.  I read. I write. I do art. I do music. I do photography. I plan on getting a job and supporting one of those three proffesions. How many other 15 year olds do you know who spend their time thinking about that instead of when the next part is or who's dating who?



Good for you, I respect and applaud all of those decisions that you've made in your life, but right now, in this discussion, please understand that you're acting like a brat.

Nothing personal against you, but I think you need to pick and choose your arguements more wisely.  We all have situations where we are in the wrong and this is just one of those times for you.  Swallow some pride, respect your fellow board members and go on with your life.


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> No, but you are a minor that has sex with 19 year old men which last time I checked is illegal.



wooohooo big deal. it's not illegal to post a naked butt last time i checked.  and trust me. 19 year olds are far from men.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> oogling her tits is ok? a pic specifically targeting her tits n then posts discussing them? who do you work for bill clinton?
> 
> n btw in case any of u missed it black guy posted some of miss tits pics himself.



They're still not bare breasts, and thus not nudity, which is the verboten aspect of your daughter's signature.


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Making another insulting sideways remark and acting all "What I didn't say anything" again?



that second post was put up way after shit met fan.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> wooohooo big deal. it's not illegal to post a naked butt last time i checked.  and trust me. 19 year olds are far from men.


No but you are jail bait.  He would be in deep shit in most situations.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> wooohooo big deal. it's not illegal to post a naked butt last time i checked.



Illegal no, unacceptable yes. Which is why you were asked to remove it. 





SYN said:


> and trust me. 19 year olds are far from men.



This is true. Not only am I a man, but I was 19 years old once too. Unfortunately in the eyes of the law, he _is _an adult.


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I was responding to Danny, who brought the talk of pornography into this discussion.  Try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eat shit. i'm not forcing any of you to sit here and argue.  i stated my opinion six fucking pages ago and you all pissed in your depends and started crying wolf.  
no girls complain about tacky pics of whores that get posted on here like that fat bitches tits (you and her could both use a bra...or a breast lift)  but i must be trying to stirr shit by posting a piece of art.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

Guys we are all wasting our time here. 


This child hasn't the maturity to handle the advanced concepts involved, nor the honesty to debate them.  With her mom indulging the kid's mindset we are just


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Illegal no, unacceptable yes. Which is why you were asked to remove it.



I was asked to remove it by jodi, who when i pmed about it fully agreed that it is total bullshit for prince and other male im members to get off scott free posting boobs ass and meat curtains and someone else who paid for their membership gets pissed on for a picture of a butt, and assured me that she would take it up with prince.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Guys we are all wasting our time here.
> 
> 
> This child hasn't the maturity to handle the advanced concepts involved, nor the honesty to debate them.  With her mom indulging the kid's mindset we are just



Tis true, but I slept all day and I've already watched all the Bodog season 4 episodes I downloaded.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> but i must be trying to stirr shit by posting a piece of art.



Nobody is complaining about your new sig because HE'S GOT HIS FUCKING CLOTHES ON.

If the next post in this thread was a nude photo of the most amazing woman ever, I would ask that the embedded image be taken down and a link provided with the appropriate "NSFW" tagline somewhere in the post.

I know you like to think you're the tortured artist whom the world doesn't understand, but you're not a beautiful and unique snowflake.

I have a BFA in Graphic Design.  I've been in illustration classes where I've stared at a nude man for hours and done my best to sketch every last detail of his most intimate anatomy.  

I have absolutely no problem with my sexuality or nudity, or fine art.  It has every right to exist, but for the sake of everyone elses tastes and conditions, it's use has to be specified and used with discretion.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Tis true, but I slept all day and I've already watched all the Bodog season 4 episodes I downloaded.


BODOG has a killer site set up.  HD downloads?  Lol MMA is just off the chain now.

But yeah I couldn't imagine how I'd let a 15 year old be having sex with a 19 year old.  Not my kid so I don't have to wrooy about her, but the 19 year old is up for state charges if he gets caught up with this somehow.  Look at Gnarlow Wilson ... he's totally fucked.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

I've still got last night's ShoXC on the TiVo.  Nick and I only watched the first fight before he decided to pull a Kate Moss in the bathroom.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

Did you not catch the live internet broadcast?  Some good fights there.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> But yeah I couldn't imagine how I'd let a 15 year old be having sex with a 19 year old.  Not my kid so I don't have to wrooy about her, but the 19 year old is up for state charges if he gets caught up with this somehow.  Look at Gnarlow Wilson ... he's totally fucked.



Yup. I have a buddy that was 17 at the time he had sex with this girl which meant he was still a minor. It was without a doubt consensual sex but apparently his big dick did some serious damage to her (seriously). She got scared and told her mom she was raped. When questioned my buddy said, "Yeah, I had sex with her." He was charged with statutory rape. Ten years later he just got off probation and during that time he had 2 separate stints of house arrest because of conditional VOP's. Now he's a registered sex offender...Talk about some bullshit.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

yea god forbid any parent teach their child to have a mind, a voice, and the conviction to use them when they believe they are right.  it'd be better if we all taught our kids to be just like everyone else n dress the same n think the same n go out n get jobs you don't give a fuck about so someone else can get rich... yeaaaaa i want her to spend her entire work week so bored shitless n uninspired at work she's scared someone will catch her looking at im n that one small joy will get taken away


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

No.  I always seem to have issues with everyone's live streaming events because I'm on a Mac, there's always some sort of phantom problem with a plug-in or unsupported browser.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> BODOG has a killer site set up.  HD downloads?  Lol MMA is just off the chain now.



Yeah they do, I have all the episodes, great quality. 




A Black Guy said:


> I've still got last night's ShoXC on the TiVo. Nick and I only watched the first fight before he decided to pull a Kate Moss in the bathroom.


 
ROFL!!! I need to see that video.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yup. I have a buddy that was 17 at the time he had sex with this girl which meant he was still a minor. It was without a doubt consensual sex but apparently his big dick did some serious damage to her (seriously). She got scared and told her mom she was raped. When questioned my buddy said, "Yeah, I had sex with her." He was charged with statutory rape and ten years later he just got off probation and during that time he had 2 separate stints of house arrest because of conditional VOP's. Now he's a registered sex offender...Talk about some bullshit.



See 15 year olds don't think of that kinda stuff though.  They're soooo mature and grown up they can handle w/e they decide they wanna do.  Until, that is, shit the 15 year old didn't have the experience in life to foresee or the maturity to consider ... but by then it's too late.

Like telling a grown man he needs to not be posting here at IM while he's on the job lol.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> yeaaaaa i want her to spend her entire work week so bored shitless n uninspired at work she's scared someone will catch her looking at im n that one small joy will get taken away



Considering she wants to be an artist and the fact that I am a professional artist should tell you something about the real world.

Sometimes you have to play by other people's rules.  That's life.

Teaching your child to stand up for themselves and teaching them to be some sort of anti-establishment rebel are completely different things.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> No.  I always seem to have issues with everyone's live streaming events because I'm on a Mac, there's always some sort of phantom problem with a plug-in or unsupported browser.


I never even messed with a mac past about 1996 or so.  Once I got settled into winblows I just went with it.

What's this kate moss vid you guys are talking about?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> See 15 year olds don't think of that kinda stuff though.  They're soooo mature and grown up they can handle w/e they decide they wanna do.  Until, that is, shit the 15 year old didn't have the experience in life to foresee or the maturity to consider ... but by then it's too late.
> 
> Like telling a grown man he needs to not be posting here at IM while he's on the job lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yup. I have a buddy that was 17 at the time he had sex with this girl which meant he was still a minor. It was without a doubt consensual sex but apparently his big dick did some serious damage to her (seriously). She got scared and told her mom she was raped. When questioned my buddy said, "Yeah, I had sex with her." He was charged with statutory rape. Ten years later he just got off probation and during that time he had 2 separate stints of house arrest because of conditional VOP's. Now he's a registered sex offender...Talk about some bullshit.




http://www.moraloutrage.net/staticpages/index.php?page=Maine


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What's this kate moss vid you guys are talking about?



Last night I shot about 6 minutes worth of AKIRA in an almost alcohol-poisoned state making best friends with my toilet.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What's this kate moss vid you guys are talking about?



Hehe! It's a vid of someone you may or may not know (I'm not saying anything) puking all over A Black Guy's bathroom.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Last night I shot about 6 minutes worth of AKIRA in an almost alcohol-poisoned state making best friends with my toilet.





Guess the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Last night I shot about 6 minutes worth of AKIRA in an almost alcohol-poisoned state making best friends with my toilet.


Ohhhhh dude ... youtube that piece of artwork so we can all post it here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Considering she wants to be an artist and the fact that I am a professional artist should tell you something about the real world.
> 
> Sometimes you have to play by other people's rules.  That's life.
> 
> Teaching your child to stand up for themselves and teaching them to be some sort of anti-establishment rebel are completely different things.




what about your job do you like? why is im so important while you're at work?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Considering she wants to be an artist and the fact that I am a professional artist should tell you something about the real world.
> 
> Sometimes you have to play by other people's rules.  That's life.
> 
> Teaching your child to stand up for themselves and teaching them to be some sort of anti-establishment rebel are completely different things.





You say some pretty smart things when you aren't asking 15 year olds to send you nudes.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ohhhhh dude ... youtube that piece of artwork so we can all post it here.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Problem is that in it's raw form it's 106 megs and both youtube and myspace limit their videos to 100mb.

I haven't figured out yet where I want to cut it because I like all of the content from beginning to end.


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I know you like to think you're the tortured artist whom the world doesn't understand, but you're not a beautiful and unique snowflake.



when the fuck did i say that?  oh that's right...i didn't.  please know what you're talking about before you open your trap. it makes you look more inteligent.  just some good friendly advice.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You say some pretty smart things when you aren't asking 15 year olds to send you nudes.


I see now that he was setting her and other up for the rolling with nudes and dealing with the pedo line ... down right sun tzu of ABG


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> what about your job do you like? why is im so important while you're at work?



Because I'm clocked into work for 8 hours a day and because of certain conditions, I am without actual work to be done for periods of time.  So when there is no work to be done, I surf the internet.  Not really complicated is it?


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> BODOG has a killer site set up.  HD downloads?  Lol MMA is just off the chain now.
> 
> But yeah I couldn't imagine how I'd let a 15 year old be having sex with a 19 year old.  Not my kid so I don't have to wrooy about her, but the 19 year old is up for state charges if he gets caught up with this somehow.  Look at Gnarlow Wilson ... he's totally fucked.



maybe in your state. laws are different here.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Because I'm clocked into work for 8 hours a day and because of certain conditions, I am without actual work to be done for periods of time.  So when there is no work to be done, I surf the internet.  Not really complicated is it?


Like most other people here ... I'm on the job a great deal of the time I'm here too.  Work doesn't suffer from it so no harm no foul.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> it makes you look more inteligent.



You forgot an "L" honey.

_Sometimes the jokes just write themselves._


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I see now that he was setting her and other up for the rolling with nudes and dealing with the pedo line ... down right sun tzu of ABG





I underestimated him completely.


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> See 15 year olds don't think of that kinda stuff though.  They're soooo mature and grown up they can handle w/e they decide they wanna do.  Until, that is, shit the 15 year old didn't have the experience in life to foresee or the maturity to consider ... but by then it's too late.
> 
> Like telling a grown man he needs to not be posting here at IM while he's on the job lol.




oh get a life and a clue. i didn't tall anyone not to post on here from work. i said if someone thinks they could get fired from their job due to content on a site they visit regularly they should go on it. it's common sense. get some.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> You forgot an "L" honey.
> 
> _Sometimes the jokes just write themselves._



I'm gonna give you a huge hug next time I see you.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm gonna give you a huge hug next time I see you.



Don't even think about it.  We're homophobic, remember?


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ohhhhh dude ... youtube that piece of artwork so we can all post it here.



you're a fucking loser.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

SO anyway ABG did you catch that Gnarlow Wilson case?  The kid got a blowjob from  15 year old and it was video tapped.  He was 18.  The laws were changed to allow a 2 year separation of age between between the kids in some kind of sexual act, but the law change didn't grandfather him in so he is still looking at 10 years.  Now the states that allow sex between kids have that same law.  2 years max difference in age.  A 19 year old and a 15 year old?  Jail time ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Because I'm clocked into work for 8 hours a day and because of certain conditions, I am without actual work to be done for periods of time.  So when there is no work to be done, I surf the internet.  Not really complicated is it?



 i suspect bullshit artist  jk. if you tell us more will you have to kill us? what type of art? 

n it'd be reallly mean to post that vid you aren't really going to... 


would he post it if the situation were reversed? n are you sure?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Don't even think about it.  We're homophobic, remember?



I'm _hobo_phobic, scared of bums ahh ahh ahhhhhh!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Don't even think about it.  We're homophobic, remember?


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> You forgot an "L" honey.
> 
> _Sometimes the jokes just write themselves._



those are called typos.


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I see now that he was setting her and other up for the rolling with nudes and dealing with the pedo line ... down right sun tzu of ABG



that's bullshit and you know it. a pictue of a naked guys ass has nothing to do with pedophiles.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i suspect bullshit artist  jk. if you tell us more will you have to kill us? what type of art?



I have a BFA in Graphic Design, but I've also studied Transportation Design.



Little Wing said:


> n it'd be reallly mean to post that vid you aren't really going to...
> 
> would he post it if the situation were reversed? n are you sure?



Here's the conversation that preceeded the taking of the video:

AKIRA: I can't take it anymore, I've gotta make myself do it.

ABG: Go for it.

AKIRA:  You want to document this?

ABG: Ok.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> SO anyway ABG did you catch that Gnarlow Wilson case?  The kid got a blowjob from  15 year old and it was video tapped.  He was 18.  The laws were changed to allow a 2 year separation of age between between the kids in some kind of sexual act, but the law change didn't grandfather him in so he is still looking at 10 years.  Now the states that allow sex between kids have that same law.  2 years max difference in age.  A 19 year old and a 15 year old?  Jail time ...



i posted maine laws. read them.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I have a BFA in Graphic Design, but I've also studied Transportation Design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ... I bet if we ask AKIRA he'll agree.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I have a BFA in Graphic Design, but I've also studied Transportation Design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea but he was verrry drunk. would he agree sober to having posted?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> yea but he was verrry drunk. would he agree sober to having posted?



Which is why we're merely talking about it at this point and not watching it.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 29, 2007)

now that i've read the last few pages of this thread i'm not so confused.

I couldn't figure out how ABG could be typing so much in the other room when he wasn't on AIM and then I stumble in here and see him stirring up shit and making me proud!   

I wish the the camera had recorded Akira giving the inspirational speech to the camera.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i posted maine laws. read them.


Normally when I post something like that I pull and post the relative parts and reference with a source link the rest so the people I am trying to cover the issue with don't have to do so much legal drudgery.

I looked that over but didn't see anything that showed the legal age of consent.  Not saying it isn't there LW ... i just couldn't find it.


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

you guys are a bunch of fucking assholes fucking makeing a big fucking issue out of nothing.  i hope your fucking happy. it was a butt. big fucking deal. if you were so fucking woried about it you could've just let a mod handle it. they're here for a reason and i'm sure they don't need your help for them to do their jobs.  but instead you had to get up in my shit about it. and drag it out into a fucking 6 or 8 page argument. real mature huh?
if someones jacking cars, you don't go out and try to bust them yourselves. you let the cops handle it.  it's their job. they don't need your help.
@ a black guy. i read your post in other threads and thought you were a wicked funny dude. you're i just think you're a fat fucking pig cunt.
and bonecrusher you're just as immature as you say i am. 
and repro...go suck a dick...if you're not already wedged up bcs ass.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> now that i've read the last few pages of this thread i'm not so confused.
> 
> I couldn't figure out how ABG could be typing so much in the other room when he wasn't on AIM and then I stumble in here and see him stirring up shit and making me proud!
> 
> I wish the the camera had recorded Akira giving the inspirational speech to the camera.



Well look what the cat dragged in!

Did you break the guitar doing a Courtney Love song or did you wear a hole through the disc?


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 29, 2007)

When I was 15 I would have gotten my ass kicked for talking like that.  I guess kids these days just aren't raised the way I was anymore.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Did you break the guitar doing a Courtney Love song or did you wear a hole through the disc?



I think she got sick of me shouting out for more Skid Row.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Well look what the cat dragged in!
> 
> Did you break the guitar doing a Courtney Love song or did you wear a hole through the disc?



You know me too well!  

My eyes got so tired of staring at the tv that I couldn't see the notes anymore and I had to stop playing.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> you guys are a bunch of fucking assholes fucking makeing a big fucking issue out of nothing.  i hope your fucking happy.
> @ a black guy. i read your post in other threads and thought you were a wicked funny dude. you're really just a fucking pig cunt.
> and bonecrusher you're just as immature as you say i am.
> and repro...go suck a dick...if you're not already wedged up bcs ass.



What a sweetheart.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> You know me too well!
> 
> My eyes got so tired of staring at the tv that I couldn't see the notes anymore and I had to stop playing.





A Black Guy said:


> I think she got sick of me shouting out for more Skid Row.






So, do you think AKIRA is still interested in updating this thread now?


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

this thread'll be lucky if it makes it another hour


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 29, 2007)

I think his brain is going to explode in the morning when he tries to catch up.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> When I was 15 I would have gotten my ass kicked for talking like that.  I guess kids these days just aren't raised the way I was anymore.


I think we've all just sorted decided her maturity level is a little too low for grown up debates and discussions, so we just ignore her.  She'll go away and cry in her room or maybe stay around swearing and explaining to us all how mature she is ... either way she's kinda made herself pointless to talk too.

Maybe in a few years she will have grown up enough to see how childish she's been acting.  Hopefully she'll be more of a cool human being to hang out with by then.



			
				ReproBro said:
			
		

> So, do you think AKIRA is still interested in updating this thread now?


Hey at least his good buddy who's name will not be mentioned is not in here ... at the moment.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Normally when I post something like that I pull and post the relative parts and reference with a source link the rest so the people I am trying to cover the issue with don't have to do so much legal drudgery.
> 
> I looked that over but didn't see anything that showed the legal age of consent.  Not saying it isn't there LW ... i just couldn't find it.



trust me i'm a thorough mom living in a very small town with very friendly cops. i crossed my t's n dotted all my i's. most of us will wish our kids would stay babies and never have sex. if we aren't realistic though there will be a word for us... grandparents. i'm old but i remember teem hormones male and female n i remember thinking i was sooo in love. 

in maine at 15 the boy needs to be 5 yrs your senior for consensual sex to be a crime. unless it's with your teacher, dr, shrink etc. a parent or step parent. 

1. A person is guilty of sexual abuse of a minor if:       
  A. The person engages in a sexual act with another person, not the actor's spouse, who is either 14 or 15 years of age and the actor is at least 5 years older than the other person. Violation of this paragraph is a Class D crime

even unlawful sexual contact is 3 yrs 

The other person, not the actor's spouse, is in fact less than 14 years of age and the actor is at least 3 years older. Violation of this paragraph is a Class C crime


if we try to be too rigid and unaccepting we force our kids into silence. that silence means a) you do not get to help them protect themselves and b) if they do get pregnant or an std etc they absolutely will not feel they can come to you for help. c) they are on their own will sorting out the feelings good and or bad that come with sorting out relationships.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> this thread'll be lucky if it makes it another hour



Why, are you gonna blow it up??







YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hey at least his good buddy who's name will not be mentioned is not in here ... at the moment.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I think we've all just sorted decided her maturity level is a little too low for grown up debates and discussions, so we just ignore her.  She'll go away and cry in her room or maybe stay around swearing and explaining to us all how mature she is ... either way she's kinda made herself pointless to talk too.
> 
> Maybe in a few years she will have grown up enough to see how childish she's been acting.  Hopefully she'll be more of a cool human being to hang out with by then.
> 
> ...



i wonder y she got mad. jesus a bunch of grown men riding a teenagers ass cuz she posted a pic of a celeb she likes. she didn't think it would offend anyone n felt it was unfair to be asked to remove it because tit's n ass get posted in open chat every day n quite often by Prince himself. every one of those links i posted was shit Syn had seen in open chat posted by Prince. 

bone crusher just going on what you have said in this post alone you are a total hostile cunt. you'd be happy if she goes in her room n cries? you're a fucking troubled piece of shit. wtf is wrong with you? _you're_ pointless to talk too. a passive aggressive what 47? yr old man that can't stay out a 15 yr olds face? over a celebrity crush? ever meet a normal teenage girl before?


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 29, 2007)

Calling someone a "cunt" (shitty word) and a "fucking troubled piece of shit" is *SUCH* an excellent example to set for a kid!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i wonder y she got mad. jesus a bunch of grown men riding a teenagers ass cuz she posted a pic of a celeb she likes. she didn't think it would offend anyone n felt it was unfair to be asked to remove it because tit's n ass get posted in open chat every day n quite often by Prince himself. every one of those links i posted was shit Syn had seen in open chat posted by Prince.
> 
> bone crusher just going on what you have said in this post alone you are a total hostile cunt. you'd be happy if she goes in her room n cries? you're a fucking troubled piece of shit. wtf is wrong with you? _you're_ pointless to talk too. a passive aggressive what 47? yr old man that can't stay out a 15 yr olds face? over a celebrity crush? ever meet a normal teenage girl before?



Lol ... here ya go again.  I see where she gets her great vocabulary from.  Your daughter said several total out of bounds things to me.  You haven't admonished her once.  She can say what she wants to whom ever she wants for any reason.  Yet you think I need to be squashed? 

Interesting that my age is not of consequence when she is insulting me, but when it's me discussing her with someone else it becomes relevant.


----------



## SYN (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Ok, unlike yourself BoneCrusher is a well respected member of this community. He has been on the rational side of many a debate whether I agree with what he's saying or not and has IMO a reputation of being "the voice of reason". This is being made into a homophobic/immaturity debate like Black Guy said, when it's not that at all.
> 
> Had you shown us_ your_ "maturity" from the get go, you would have simply apologized to BC for offending him with Keanu's ass, removed it and been done with it. That's what friends within a community do. Instead of time and time again telling us how mature you are and doing what seems to be your best to contradict that, live up to it. _Show _us your maturity because regardless of what your mother and you say, I haven't seen it yet.



what're you, his mother?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

Ohh and you can knock off the riding her ass bullshit.  This all started out as me asking that the rules of conduct be followed.  It went from there to me getting cursed at, being called homophobic, gay, and several other kinds of insults.  You and Syn attacked me not the other way around so I'm on defense here.  Other people also offered their own opinions and were each in turn insulted by both of you.  We responded to her and you as you both waged in here jumping on us.

You're not the victim here you're the aggressor so quit playing the poor little girl routine.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> what're you, his mother?



No, but someone should step in and be yours....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

SYN said:


> what're you, his mother?





> No, but someone should step in and be yours....


 ... well said.  At this age though it's a little too late.  Elvis has done left the building.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ... well said.  At this age though it's a little too late.  Elvis has done left the building.



But he might return, driving a dark green, windowless GMC van with a harmless offer and a wink.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> No, but someone should step in and be yours....



shouldn't you be out doing what your mom taught you.... tag teaming some chick with one of your buddies?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> But he might return, driving a dark green, windowless GMC van with a harmless offer and a wink.


Runs off to research Elvis references ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> shouldn't you be out doing what your mom taught you.... tag teaming some chick with one of your buddies?



Is this SYN or Little Wing? Your posts are so similar it's hard to tell at this hour. 

Ya know, I had some respect for you at one point (like you care anyway). You should really be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Runs off to research Elvis references ...



I think he's back on the pedophile thing again.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh and FYI Little Wing, my mother was a saint and wouldn't have even dreamed of saying some of the things you say and allow your daughter to say. In fact, my godmother used to make fun of her when she said a curse word because it was so rare. Your daughter doesn't stand a chance of being normal with a delusional nutbag like you as a mother.

RIP 

Kathleen M. Catanoso 9/22/49 - 8/20/98


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> shouldn't you be out doing what your mom taught you.... tag teaming some chick with one of your buddies?


I don't believe you actually said that LW.  If this is how you act when you argue with your mates it's no wonder you've been through 3 husbands 

Nyeahhh it sux when people take unrelated pot shots at you just for spite doesn't it?  No real point to it is there?  What sux is when you do that you open your self up to being treated in the same manor.  Please don't go outta bounds with the momma insults LW it just shows poor mental focus and casts a bad light on your own family stock.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Oh and FYI Little Wing, my mother was a saint and wouldn't have even dreamed of saying some of the things you say and allow your daughter to say. In fact, my godmother used to make fun of her when she said a curse word because it was so rare. Your daughter doesn't stand a chance of being normal with a delusional nutbag like you as a mother.
> 
> RIP
> 
> Kathleen M. Catanoso 9/22/49 - 8/20/98


I lost mine in 1978 ReproBro.  May they both R.I.P.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I lost mine in 1978 ReproBro.  May they both R.I.P.



So you were 18 as well, huh?

And yes, may they both RIP.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ohh and you can knock off the riding her ass bullshit.  This all started out as me asking that the rules of conduct be followed.  It went from there to me getting cursed at, being called homophobic, gay, and several other kinds of insults.  You and Syn attacked me not the other way around so I'm on defense here.  Other people also offered their own opinions and were each in turn insulted by both of you.  We responded to her and you as you both waged in here jumping on us.
> 
> You're not the victim here you're the aggressor so quit playing the poor little girl routine.



i don't know why but i think danny handled that centipede a lot better than you handled a very tame pic of a guy that you probably see the likes of numerous times a day if you ever shower at a gym or play team sports. not sure about how private military life is  

i take up for a lot of people on this site that  get shit on  and i really feel that you made a mountain out of a mole hill over the pics. so does jodi n she's taking it up with rob. a lot of people have decided it's fun to shit on Blooming Lotus, like they could communicate in chinese as well as she does in english. i understand her perfectly it's just a matter of _caring_ to hear what another person has to say. 

it might be normal to react like a horrified girl that just saw a bug when you see a guys OMFG  bum!!!!! ahhhh dial 911 i see man ass!!!!!!  but grow the hell up it's just a butt. overcome your ingrained senseless reaction n realize you're over reacting. you saw the pic n wanted it gone cuz it offended your maleness somehow. you didn't care if it was something that maybe was important or artistic to another member, you never stopped to think you oogle far more tits n ass here in a day than you would ever have see Syn's sig as she hardly ever posts.... no you just wanted it gone n you should get immediate gratification. Not once have you responded to my saying the women here do not complain about the blatent sexual display of the female form here, we just read around what 5 or six posts of some girls unsupported chesticles in this very thread. i would have argued this side of this issue for shae or sapphire too. this is not solely a forum for men. women pay to be members here too n when we see even the owner post male oriented eyecandy why the hell should a little female oriented eyecandy be greeted with such animosity?

and this site doesn't exist solely to entertain people who are at work either. we shouldn't have to tailor every post to suit the working man or woman. sometimes a cartoon or babe is going to hit the right spot in a thread n it might not be 100% suitable for a work environment but it's funny as hell or appropriate to the flow of a conversation. the gag posts with the screaming and all that shouldn't be banned cuz people come on from work. if they want to do something they could get fired for their gambling with their job. i'm not. if you're at work stay away from open chat. how hard is that? i never saw a surprise zombie in nutrition.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So you were 18 as well, huh?
> 
> And yes, may they both RIP.


My mistake it was in 1977 ... I had just turned 17.  She passed on December 30th of 1977.

There is a song by Mike and the Mechanics ... mother replaces father in the lyrics.






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i don't know why but i think danny handled that centipede a lot better than you handled a very tame pic of a guy that you probably see the likes of numerous times a day if you ever shower at a gym or play team sports. not sure about how private military life is
> 
> i take up for a lot of people on this site that  get shit on  and i really feel that you made a mountain out of a mole hill over the pics. so does jodi n she's taking it up with rob. a lot of people have decided it's fun to shit on Blooming Lotus, like they could communicate in chinese as well as she does in english. i understand her perfectly it's just a matter of _caring_ to hear what another person has to say.
> 
> ...



Wow. I've heard of selective hearing, but you and your daughter officially have the first documented cases of selective reading. You need help.

The point has already been made numerous times LW.... It was in a signature, not a thread. Any forum she posts in will display an image of a man's bare ass. It's unacceptable. Period. Lemme guess, this is where you say "Well she doesn't post anywhere but open chat." So your daughter should be granted "signature amnesty"? You are just as selfish and immature as your daughter. Congrats.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My mistake it was in 1977 ... I had just turned 17.  She passed on December 30th of 1977.
> 
> There is a song by Mike and the Mechanics ... mother replaces father in the lyrics.
> 
> ...



Nice, I've always liked that tune, but never actually listened to the words until now.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 29, 2007)

[Quote:]
Originally Posted by ReproMan  
Ok, unlike yourself BoneCrusher is a well respected member of this community. He has been on the rational side of many a debate whether I agree with what he's saying or not and has IMO a reputation of being "the voice of reason". This is being made into a homophobic/immaturity debate like Black Guy said, when it's not that at all. 

Had you shown us your "maturity" from the get go, you would have simply apologized to BC for offending him with Keanu's ass, removed it and been done with it. That's what friends within a community do. Instead of time and time again telling us how mature you are and doing what seems to be your best to contradict that, live up to it. Show us your maturity because regardless of what your mother and you say, I haven't seen it yet. [end quote]





SYN said:


> what're you, his mother?




Syn I dont have much to win or loose here by saying this, but i was watching an Eminem concert in NY on mtv yesterday.. and he mentioned something about being offended at ppl getting offended, and I went  ..

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow. I've heard of selective hearing, but you and your daughter officially have the *first documented cases of selective reading.* You need help.
> 
> The point has already been made numerous times LW.... It was in a signature, not a thread. Any forum she posts in will display an image of a man's bare ass. It's unacceptable. Period. Lemme guess, this is where you say "Well she doesn't post anywhere but open chat." So your daughter should be granted "signature amnesty"? You are just as selfish and immature as your daughter. Congrats.





Little Wing said:


> you never stopped to think you oogle far more tits n ass here in a day than you would ever have see Syn's sig as she hardly ever posts.... no you just wanted it gone n you should get immediate gratification.





honestly, if i were only going to live to see my son treat women the way you two do i'd wonder what the sense of that was... pretty friggin pathetic. my daughter put up a pic she thought was artistic. so you didn't like it. we women ignore a lot of tacky crap here every day like miss boobs there. it did not violate the rules in my opinion because womens asses n nipples still get posted here _every damn day_. at 10 years old my son has more respect for women that you two have between the two of you.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> [Quote:]
> Originally Posted by ReproMan
> Ok, unlike yourself BoneCrusher is a well respected member of this community. He has been on the rational side of many a debate whether I agree with what he's saying or not and has IMO a reputation of being "the voice of reason". This is being made into a homophobic/immaturity debate like Black Guy said, when it's not that at all.
> 
> ...



Like we need your illiterate ass in here to compound what is already a mind-numbing, dead end discussion. As usual, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Like we need your illiterate ass in here to compound what is already a mind-numbing, dead end discussion. As usual, what the hell are you talking about?



I'm sure your mother would be so proud. You just don't get it do you? I'd rather be dead that see my son behave like you do toward women. Is that clear enough for you? Wake the hell up. Get a personality.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> honestly, if i were only going to live to see my son treat women the way you two do i'd wonder what the sense of that was... pretty friggin pathetic. my daughter put up a pic she thought was artistic. so you didn't like it. we women ignore a lot of tacky crap here every day like miss boobs there. it did not violate the rules in my opinion because womens asses n nipples still get posted here _every damn day_. at 10 years old my son has more respect for women that you two have between the two of you.



The way I treat women?? You don't know anything about me Little Wing, but you've made it quite apparent what kind of person you are from the way you let your daughter run a muck then try to justify her actions.... EVERYONE was very cordial with your daughter, then she starts in with the name calling. She shows absolutely zero respect for anyone on this board, much like you're showing right now. Nobody was attacking your precious little 15 year old daughter, wait no, she's a grown mature woman, no wait, she's still you're little girl, time to call someone a "cunt" because you don't like the fact that someone is reprimanding her much like you _should_ be... You are a disgrace and your argument has absolutely zero foundation. I really hope you sober up later (I'm hoping this is the case, that you're just drunk) and realize what a fool you look like right now because I really don't want to dislike you, but it's getting there. 

How old are you Little Wing? Your momma insults? How can you expect to be taken seriously?

Again, you only read half of my post, completely dismissing the fact that the images she posted were in fact, in a signature and not part of a thread labeled "NSFW."


Serious problems you have, much help you need.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> I'm sure your mother would be so proud. You just don't get it do you? I'd rather be dead that see my son behave like you do toward women. Is that clear enough for you? Wake the hell up. Get a personality.



So you can call BC a cunt, but I can't tell a woman that they don't make sense? You're an asshole Little Wing. Quote that one.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> I'm sure your mother would be so proud. You just don't get it do you? I'd rather be dead that see my son behave like you do toward women. Is that clear enough for you? Wake the hell up. Get a personality.




Plus you don't know the background with me and Blooming Onion. I tried on many occasions to be nice to her, I even defended her posts when she first signed up saying she was actually "quite insightful" and she sent me a PM basically telling me to go fuck myself. You have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> I'm sure your mother would be so proud. You just don't get it do you? I'd rather be dead that see my son behave like you do toward women. Is that clear enough for you? Wake the hell up. Get a personality.




Hey. At least he's communicating. I think the translation in acctual words would be something like " i'm really lonely and want attention about a wholwe other thing all together that I dont know how to bring up or address quite yet so  I 'd rather just yell and argue productive or not until that time thank you".


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The way I treat women?? You don't know anything about me Little Wing, but you've made it quite apparent what kind of person you are from the way you let your daughter run a muck then try to justify her actions.... EVERYONE was very cordial with your daughter, then she starts in with the name calling. She shows absolutely zero respect for anyone on this board, much like you're showing right now. Nobody was attacking your precious little 15 year old daughter, wait no, she's a grown mature woman, no wait, she's still you're little girl, time to call someone a "cunt" because you don't like the fact that someone is reprimanding her much like you _should_ be... You are a disgrace and your argument has absolutely zero foundation. I really hope you sober up later (I'm hoping this is the case, that you're just drunk) and realize what a fool you look like right now because I really don't want to dislike you, but it's getting there.
> 
> How old are you Little Wing? Your momma insults? How can you expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> ...



There are dozens of undeniably not safe for work pics posted daily in open chat. Most of them are never labled as such. And _if_ i were your mother i _would_ be ashamed of you for attacking a person simply for trying to do you the courtesy of communicating with you in your language rather than have you be required to communicate in hers. No member here deserves what you just said to Blooming Lotus. There has been a growing trend here to shit on her every time she posts and I for one am sick and tired of seeing it. But really this shouldn't be of any concern here right? You should be allowed to be just as mean spirited and degrading to anyone as you want as long as you remember to lable the right pics nsfw. Please.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> There are dozens of undeniably not safe for work pics posted daily in open chat. Most of them are never labled as such. And _if_ i were your mother i _would_ be ashamed of you for attacking a person simply for trying to do you the courtesy of communicating with you in your language rather than have you be required to communicate in hers. No member here deserves what you just said to Blooming Lotus. There has been a growing trend here to shit on her every time she posts and I for one am sick and tired of seeing it. But really this shouldn't be of any concern here right? You should be allowed to be just as mean spirited and degrading to anyone as you want as long as you remember to lable the right pics nsfw. Please.



Again, you don't know what you are talking about. Blooming Onion's first language is ENGLISH!!! She shows utter disrespect to every member on this board by purposely not fixing her typos. If anyone is crying for attention it's her. Nice attempt in trying to take the emphasis off of you and your daugher here, but it's not going to work. You're off your rocker and when IM land wakes up and reads this thread, I'm sure they'll agree.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So you can call BC a cunt, but I can't tell a woman that they don't make sense? You're an asshole Little Wing. Quote that one.




i called him a cunt for wishing tess would go off to her room crying. frankly he was acting like one. your mother might have never said the word but i bet she still could recognize when a person was being one.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Hey. At least he's communicating. I think the translation in acctual words would be something like " i'm really lonely and want attention about a wholwe other thing all together that I dont know how to bring up or address quite yet so  I 'd rather just yell and argue productive or not until that time thank you".


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i called him a cunt for wishing tess would go off to her room crying. frankly he was acting like one. your mother might have never said the word but i bet she still could recognize when a person was being one.



Yup. Only she would have said a prayer for them instead of acting like one herself.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Again, you don't know what you are talking about. Blooming Onion's first language is ENGLISH!!! She shows utter disrespect to every member on this board by purposely not fixing her typos. If anyone is crying for attention it's her. Nice attempt in trying to take the emphasis off of you and your daugher here, but it's not going to work. You're off your rocker and when IM land wakes up and reads this thread, I'm sure they'll agree.



you obviously don't pay attention to much.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Plus you don't know the background with me and Blooming Onion. I tried on many occasions to be nice to her, I even defended her posts when she first signed up saying she was actually "quite insightful" and she sent me a PM basically telling me to go fuck myself. You have no clue what you are talking about.




That is pretty fucking funny. WE have hisstory??   .. ..
I dont know what dream that happened in for you, but if I diid tell you to go fuck yourself .. you should go masturbate I wrote back at all. .. and if it happened somewhere ellse .. then you still dont have a chance. ..   layers making you cry@) .. awwww:/.


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yup. Only she would have said a prayer for them instead of acting like one herself.



prayer is delusional. intervention can actually help.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> you obviously don't pay attention to much.



English is her first language and she can type it perfectly. What am I missing here?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> prayer is delusional. intervention can actually help.



You need both.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Hey. At least he's communicating. I think the translation in acctual words would be something like " i'm really lonely and want attention about a wholwe other thing all together that I dont know how to bring up or address quite yet so  I 'd rather just yell and argue productive or not until that time thank you".




that's funny cuz i said a while ago "look at the time, it's a saturday night and they have nothing better to do than fight with us?" "maybe it's the only way they know how to get attention from women."


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> English is her first language and she can type it perfectly. What am I missing here?




some people type with their personality embedded. i understand everything she says simply because i want to know what she is saying. i care. it doesn't take any great skill or patience, just genuine interest. it takes actually caring about the other members here n not just yourself.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> some people type with their personality embedded. i understand everything she says simply because i want to know what she is saying. i care. it doesn't take any great skill or patience, just genuine interest. it takes actually caring about the other members here n not just yourself.




I understand what she's saying perfectly as well. I make mention of it only with other members in mind.  

Nice try.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 29, 2007)

Lol LW. On thaat note it's sunday night here and my alarm is set for 4:30am. 



> :
> Originally Posted by Little Wing
> i called him a cunt for wishing tess would go off to her room crying. frankly he was acting like one. your mother might have never said the word but i bet she still could recognize when a person was being one.  [end quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> [FONT=&quot]i don't know why but i think danny handled that centipede a lot better than you handled a very tame pic of a guy that you probably see the likes of numerous times a day if you ever shower at a gym or play team sports. not sure about how private military life is [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> This is better than swearing at me, but you are still not actually saying anything nice.  You???re insulting me again.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  *Danny handled a bug better than I handled seeing a man???s ass.  You twist reality into what you want it to be LW, and then try to use it as a weapon to insult me.*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> ...


[FONT=&quot]

* I did respond to what applied to me and what I was being questioned about by Jodi. Jodi is important to me. She gives very freely of herself her with no expectations or demands other than a little respect. She's a little sensitive at times but we all have our personalities filled with highs and lows. I respect her for all of it and I respond to her when she asks me anything. If she has a question that may be touchy she'll pm me and we discuss it privately ... respectfully with no desire to inflict each other with our egos.  

With you the pleasantry is superficial. I don't feel I can really have a conversation with you at a deep level with out eventually having to tip toe around your temper. You get to an edge with issues in a way that prevents me from being able to respond truthfully so I tend to avoid a response that may have depth. You don't post with any real sincerity. You repeat a point of conversation that way you want it to be heard instead of how it was said.  You twist things into what you want then to be so you can then take issue with what you've created, or use the new modified version of reality as a weapon.  

A month ago we were at this point and you claimed to have put me on ignore (though I don't believe you really did cuz then you'd be unable to see what I posted about you ... if I had) to avoid responding to me. I didn't really want to get back into any arguments with you LW. You think profanity and vulgarity makes a point when you get aggravated. I HATE being mad like that and I try to avoid that kind of conversation with a woman.  I don't even like to argue with women at all.  I seldom have in my entire 25 years of marriage argued in a hostile way with my wife so doing it online with you isn't something I'm apt to do. There is just no gain in it for either of us.

I do have an ego the same as the rest of the world so I will respond in some way, but it takes a little prodding to get me going. Look how many posts about me your daughter had to make before I finally did blast her back and when I did there was no vulgarity involved.*     [/FONT]


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Lol LW. On thaat note it's sunday night here and my alarm is set for 4:30am.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Little Wing
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

member said:


> I hope this will become 2007's new fashion rage.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

member said:


>







member said:


>







i didn't think her sig was violating any rules cuz we see this type of stuff every day n it is not labeled n no one complains. that's it. that's all. it seems unfair. and like we girls are good sports and go with the flow when it comes to pics like these but post one naked man ass and the guys are standing on chairs screaming for the exterminator. that's kinda cute n funny even that you guys react that way but it still is not fair.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

member said:


> *Sexy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tallcall (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You need both.



 

As a relative third party, all I can see is Repro, BC, and Akira acting pretty rational and Blooming Lotus, Syn, and Little Wing acting irrational.

I wish I knew Repro and Akira in person because I think we'd be great friends based on their personalities here. I think Akira made a huge mistake by pushing the girl, but I can forgive him for that. Someone once told me that it is a stupid man who cannot forgive, a naive man who will forgive and forget, and a smart man who forgives but does not forget for if we do not know our past we are doomed to repeat it.

Back on topic, the rules are fairly simple to follow, no nudes in your sigs or gallery. This is a private business and Prince has to appeal to advertisers. I've seen pictures disappear in regular posts, so I have no doubt that someone pulls them or censors them to some degree. I see people complaining about not being able to use this site at work and I just don't care, aren't you supposed to be doing something more important (sure I check it sometimes, but I know what to expect, and I've only been around for a month and a half). We all knew what this was about when we signed up here, there was no surprise, so please stop complaining.


----------



## goob (Jul 29, 2007)

Is this Akira in all his glory from his make out session with the shitter?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Why are there pics of women in my arrest thread?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 29, 2007)

damn... someone fill me in, I don't feel like reading 20 pages


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

tallcall said:


> As a relative third party, all I can see is Repro, BC, and Akira acting pretty rational and Blooming Lotus, Syn, and Little Wing acting irrational.
> 
> I wish I knew Repro and Akira in person because I think we'd be great friends based on their personalities here. I think Akira made a huge mistake by pushing the girl, but I can forgive him for that. Someone once told me that it is a stupid man who cannot forgive, a naive man who will forgive and forget, and a smart man who forgives but does not forget for if we do not know our past we are doomed to repeat it.
> 
> Back on topic, the rules are fairly simple to follow, no nudes in your sigs or gallery. This is a private business and Prince has to appeal to advertisers. I've seen pictures disappear in regular posts, so I have no doubt that someone pulls them or censors them to some degree. I see people complaining about not being able to use this site at work and I just don't care, aren't you supposed to be doing something more important (sure I check it sometimes, but I know what to expect, and I've only been around for a month and a half). We all knew what this was about when we signed up here, there was no surprise, so please stop complaining.



*Rules On This Board - Read Me!* 
*We enforce the following rules:*

* 1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.*

2. No racist or sexist remarks. 

* 3. No overly vulgar posts or pics. If you do not posess the judgement to decide what is overly vulgar, then don't post it. *

4. No flaming! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else. 

5. No commercial promotion of any kind on the forum (unless you have received prior consent).

6. No banners and/or links to other bodybuilding/fitness boards or supplement sites in your signatures (unless they link back to IronMagazine).

7. No spamming or recruiting via email or Private Messages.

8. If you are here to SPAM your website, company or anything else (without prior consent) please don't as your threads/posts will be deleted.


if in your world this is porn....  





in mine it's far from porn. i'd show you actual porn but *that* would be breaking the rules.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Just because it's black and white, doesn't automatically make it art.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

I view this site from work and the action alone isnt right, so if I see a naked pic here and there, I dont care.

However, even though I never post up naked pics (really, i dont), had I did post up one or two and someone asked for me to take it down or put a NWS on the thread or ahead of the picture, I would oblige.  Just cuz I dont care, doesnt mean others wont..

I really dont see the confusion.  Keanu's ass or Tyra's, if someone complained, I could care less, but Id understand why.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

n an ass doesn't make it porn.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> in mine it's far from porn.





Little Wing said:


> a little female oriented *eyecandy* be greeted with such animosity?



por·nog·ra·phy (pôr-n?g'r?-f?)
_noun_ 
Sexually explicit pictures, writing, or other material whose *primary purpose is to cause sexual arousal.*


You solved your own issue.  Case closed.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 29, 2007)

LW, it's so not cool to bring up Repro's mom with snide remarks that she wouldn't be proud, etc.  Personally, my mom passed away almost 19 years ago and I would be totally offended if you were making those remarks about her.  As a mom and a supposedly mature adult you should totally understand that.

Could we please get all of the ass, both male and female, out of this thread this way I don't have to skip this page tomorrow when I am at work?

Thanks!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh yeah...on that drunken night, I ended up calling my friend who snitched on me.

I told him that I was sorry for what happened and that I missed hanging out with him.  I thought that was ok to do considering what I am going through.  He then asked me if I felt bad for what I did.  I said no.  He asked again but with a surprised tone.  

I thought that was a low blow.  I called him to show that despite what he did, that I was still his friend and that I more or less forgive him, but what does he do?  He reminds me of the night.  Like I dont think about it everyday already.  The lesson has been learned and is proceeding.

I guess hes just one of those people that think in no way, shape, or form should you touch a women like that.  Hmph, I cant wait to call him a hypocrite.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I view this site from work and the action alone isnt right, so if I see a naked pic here and there, I dont care.
> 
> However, even though I never post up naked pics (really, i dont), had I did post up one or two and someone asked for me to take it down or put a NWS on the thread or ahead of the picture, I would oblige.  Just cuz I dont care, doesnt mean others wont..
> 
> I really dont see the confusion.  Keanu's ass or Tyra's, if someone complained, I could care less, but Id understand why.






what if they posted a vid of you reallly drunk and puking in someones toilet.  no as far as i know it hasn't happened but it wasss discussed.  i'm quite sure only jokingly  but the film does exist.   apparentlt you suggested documenting the event. you may need legal counsel....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> por·nog·ra·phy (pôr-n?g'r?-f?)
> _noun_
> Sexually explicit pictures, writing, or other material whose *primary purpose is to cause sexual arousal.*
> 
> ...



you should work in a taffy factory.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> LW, it's so not cool to bring up Repro's mom with snide remarks that she wouldn't be proud, etc.  Personally, my mom passed away almost 19 years ago and I would be totally offended if you were making those remarks about her.  As a mom and a supposedly mature adult you should totally understand that.
> 
> Could we please get all of the ass, both male and female, out of this thread this way I don't have to skip this page tomorrow when I am at work?
> 
> Thanks!




it was an honest statement. if she was as good a woman as he says she would not have appreciated his behavior last night at all. B L came into the thread and he was totally ignorant to her. tell me how i said anything untrue? the truth isn't always "nice"


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> what if they posted a vid of you reallly drunk and puking in someones toilet.  no as far as a know it hasn't happened but it wasss discussed.  i'm quite sure only jokingly  but the film does exist.   apparentlt you suggested documenting the event. you may need legal counsel....



Why was that a bad idea?  First off, the idea came about when I was drunk, so we can throw judgement out the window.  Secondly, I wanted it recorded cuz I wanted me to see how stupid it is to get that drunk...even though that night was a blast.

I used to get like that maybe once a week..and thats straight up pathetic.  Im drinking less and less now and that vid makes for a perfect nail into the coffin.

Along the lines of the subject, I knew someone would say that that vid should have a warning label on it.  However, most work computers dont allow vids to come up, but will allow pics due to bandwith.  Though I am not making up justifications for it cuz I personally dont care, however, I can see where it would be different.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> it was an honest statement. if she was as good a woman as he says she would not have appreciated his behavior last night at all. B L came into the thread and he was totally ignorant to her. tell me how i said anything untrue? the truth isn't always "nice"



With the quote from OddGirl, I dont understand this responce.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Why was that a bad idea?  First off, the idea came about when I was drunk, so we can throw judgement out the window.  Secondly, I wanted it recorded cuz I wanted me to see how stupid it is to get that drunk...even though that night was a blast.
> 
> I used to get like that maybe once a week..and thats straight up pathetic.  Im drinking less and less now and that vid makes for a perfect nail into the coffin.
> 
> Along the lines of the subject, I knew someone would say that that vid should have a warning label on it.  However, most work computers dont allow vids to come up, but will allow pics due to bandwith.  Though I am not making up justifications for it cuz I personally dont care, however, I can see where it would be different.



you really don't care if it's posted?  the hoff's "film me when i'm drunk" vid might have helped him quit..... i just suggested he be really sure you wouldn't mind it posted first.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> With the quote from OddGirl, I dont understand this responce.




BL made a post in here n instead of respecting her as a member here with a right to add her opinion to the discussion repo man said "like we need your illiterate ass here..." i simply stated what i believe to be true, his mother would not have been proud of his behavior. Sorry if that seems insensitive but i really don't think it's doing her son any disservice to have him stop for a second and say "what would Mom think?"


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, he posted in on Myspace and thats where I expected it cuz my profile is private.  I didnt know it would be posted on IM, but whats done is done and I dont care.  The extra embarrassment is what I may need.  

If the vid is inappropriate and the thread is closed, I wont care either.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well, he posted in on Myspace and thats where I expected it cuz my profile is private.  I didnt know it would be posted on IM, but whats done is done and I dont care.  The extra embarrassment is what I may need.
> 
> If the vid is inappropriate and the thread is closed, I wont care either.



as far as i know it's not posted here. i'm not a guy but in chickville that's not how you treat friends. if your butt is showing we're all in trouble.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> BL made a post in here n instead of respecting her as a member here with a right to add her opinion to the discussion repo man said "like we need your illiterate ass here..." i simply stated what i believe to be true, his mother would not have been proud of his behavior. Sorry if that seems insensitive but i really don't think it's doing her son any disservice to have him stop for a second and say "what would Mom think?"



Eh.  I can understand BL's post too, but sometimes I have to read it multiple times.  Some sentences are just completely moronic, but I can seipher whats being said.

However, in THIS thread, her points made little sense.  She made me out to be Lucifer's little brother cuz of a ridiculous mistake I made.  Since I couldnt understand how she couldnt see that I wasnt a bad of a person that she wanted to make me out to be due to her biased past, I thought maybe, just maybe, it was cuz her posts.  A simple misunderstanding can go a long (wrong) way.  She persissted though, so that I think is what caused others to chime in.

In any case, defending another person on here cuz of shit like that is going to merit some attacks.  Theres no reason to jump in, but why not, right?  I do it too sometimes, but if I am attacked, then I expect it since its a frenzy afterall.

You made some remarks that proves that two wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2007)

a lot of people are not even going to bother listening to anything past the point where you hit, pushed, shoved etc a girl. tides will turn against you no matter what the whole story illustrates the true nature of the event to be. just make a note to never do it again. 

two wrongs never make a right but just swallowing unfairness isn't right either. if you had pushed a guy we wouldn't have this thread. if women had the same right to post what the guys do we wouldn't be discussing this issue either. DOMS avatar is  set of swinging boobs, we're all kind of fond of it... etc etc.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> BL made a post in here n instead of respecting her as a member here with a right to add her opinion to the discussion repo man said "like we need your illiterate ass here..." i simply stated what i believe to be true, his mother would not have been proud of his behavior. Sorry if that seems insensitive but i really don't think it's doing her son any disservice to have him stop for a second and say "what would Mom think?"



Oh, I was totally ignorant in your opinion? What does that make you and your daughter then, total scum bags?? Did you see the way she talked to a few of us Little Wing? Of course you did, but I'm sure that was all justified in your warped mind, right? I know you think you are just saying what you feel is right, but why don't you save your breath and concentrate on what you can control and that's your daughter, because you are obviously failing miserably at that so far. Like I said earlier, I _had_ respect for you for at one time. Get a grip on reality, seriously. You are demonstrating some frightening behavior to your daughter and frankly I'm appalled. Projecting this situation onto one isolated comment of mine is not only extremely unhealthy but it's also not going to change the fact that this thread demonstrated just how whacked out you and your daughter really are... 

You should be ashamed of yourself, I know "since my mother was such a good woman" she'd be.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2007)

You have got to be fucking kidding me...........

Enough of this bullshit.  I would have to give almost every single one of you an infraction for your shitty behaviors in this thread.  Instead, you can all consider it a warning and this thread is being closed now! 

As far as my name being thrown around in here:

1.  I agreed that Rob should not be posting nudity as well when we don't allow our members to and that I was going to talk to him about these.  I agreed it wasn't fair.  I never agreed to what was being said here.

2.  Yes, BL was an ass to me for no fucking reason after I stood up for her on several occasions so she can piss off for all I care now.


----------

